#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  По какой причине возникают неблагие мысли?

## Eugeny

Собственно сабж?

----------

Алексей Т (16.02.2012), Аминадав (12.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Eugeny (16.02.2012), Ittosai (16.02.2012), Алексей Т (16.02.2012), Леонид Ш (16.02.2012), Манавах (16.02.2012), Фил (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

проще говоря, вследствие ранее созданной кармы

----------


## Топпер

> проще говоря, вследствие ранее созданной кармы


Не только.

----------

Алексей Т (17.02.2012), Федор Ф (16.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Не только.


можете продолжить мысль?

----------


## Топпер

> можете продолжить мысль?


А чего здесь прододжать? На форуме уже множество раз обсуждали, что от каммы зависит не всё.

----------


## Lungrig

да, такое мнение от вас я ранее слышал(читал). но про мысли вы также утверждаете, что не все они зависят от кармы?

----------


## Топпер

> да, такое мнение от вас я ранее слышал(читал). но про мысли вы также утверждаете, что не все они зависят от кармы?


Мысли, тем более не все. Если бы ещё и мысли зависели от каммы, мы бы совсем роботами были бы. Ибо и четана, в этом случае, была бы обусловлена на 100% каммой.

----------

Bob (16.02.2012), Zom (16.02.2012), Иван Петров (16.02.2012), Леонид Ш (16.02.2012), Федор Ф (16.02.2012), Фил (17.02.2012)

----------


## Zom

Будда критиковал воззрение, что всё зависит только от прошлых действий.

----------

Bob (16.02.2012), Леонид Ш (16.02.2012), Федор Ф (16.02.2012), Фил (17.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

возникновение неблагой мысли - от чего еще кроме кармы может зависеть?

каково определение четаны?

----------


## Zom

Неблагая мысль зависит от загрязнений ума и от объектов, которые способны вызвать в уме эти загрязнения.
Камма тут ни при чём. Быть может, отчасти, в каких-то случаях, камма и может влиять на загрязнения ума, но в целом это происходит косвенно, а не напрямую. Поэтому ошибкой будет говорить: "вчера убил комара, значит через неделю разозлюсь на бабушку".

----------

Bob (22.02.2012), Алексей Т (17.02.2012), Леонид Ш (16.02.2012), Фил (17.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

возникновение, например, такого омрачения в уме, как отвращение при виде некого объекта - отчего зависит? если от кармы косвенно зависит, то напрямую от чего?

разве будет ошибкой говорить: "вчера с отвращением воспринимал этот объект, значит через неделю отвращение также возникнет при виде этого же объекта" (если не применить соответствующих умственных усилий, следствием которых будет отсутствие возникновения отвращения при виде этого же объекта)?

----------


## Zom

> возникновение, например, такого омрачения в уме, как отвращение при виде некого объекта - отчего зависит? если от кармы косвенно зависит, то напрямую от чего?


Проявление мысли об отвращении зависит от досы - загрязнения злобы. Находится оно внутри ума. У каждого оно есть, кроме анагамина или архата.




> разве будет ошибкой говорить: "вчера с отвращением воспринимал этот объект, значит через неделю отвращение также возникнет при виде этого же объекта"


Будет, потому что не факт, что в следующий раз отвращение появится.

----------

Bob (22.02.2012), Леонид Ш (16.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> возникновение, например, такого омрачения в уме, как отвращение при виде некого объекта - отчего зависит? если от кармы косвенно зависит, то напрямую от чего?


От неведения. Когда обретается мудрость, тогда омрачение исчезает.

----------

Аминадав (12.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> возникновение, например, такого омрачения в уме, как отвращение при виде некого объекта - отчего зависит? если от кармы косвенно зависит, то напрямую от чего?


Есть разные виды сознания. В общем и целом их можно подразделить на кусала, акусала, крийа и випака. Состояния сознания випака обусловлены каммой. Кусала и акусала могут быть обусловлены, если мне память не изменяет, читтой.



> каково определение четаны?


Четана - воление, намерение. 



> разве будет ошибкой говорить: "вчера с отвращением воспринимал этот объект, значит через неделю отвращение также возникнет при виде этого же объекта" (если не применить соответствующих умственных усилий, следствием которых будет отсутствие возникновения отвращения при виде этого же объекта)?


А где здесь про камму?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Проявление мысли об отвращении зависит от досы - загрязнения злобы.


А вот отвращение к самогону, например, тоже от доши возникает?

----------


## Lungrig

> Проявление мысли об отвращении зависит от досы - загрязнения злобы. Находится оно внутри ума. У каждого оно есть, кроме анагамина или архата. ...не факт, что в следующий раз отвращение появится.


интересует вот что: если в этот раз отвращение возникло, а в тот раз не возникло - от чего это зависит? 
если у каждого, кроме святых, в каждый момент ума есть загрязнение злобы и именно от него зависит возникновение отвращения - то в этом случае отвращение бы возникало всегда. когда отвращение не возникает - это значит, что нет и загрязнения злобы. получается: либо загрязнение злобы не всегда присутствует в уме, либо оно не является причиной отвращения. второе абсурдно. если оно не всегда присутствует в уме - что является причиной его возникновения?




> От неведения. Когда обретается мудрость, тогда омрачение исчезает.


если неведение является причиной возникновения в уме загрязнения злобы(что абсолютно логично), то вопрос остается открытым: почему в этот раз отвращение возникло, а в тот раз не возникло? от чего это зависит?

----------


## Топпер

> А вот отвращение к самогону, например, тоже от доши возникает?


Нет, от сивушных масел  :Confused:

----------

Маша_ла (21.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Есть разные виды сознания. В общем и целом их можно подразделить на кусала, акусала, крийа и випака. Состояния сознания випака обусловлены каммой. Кусала и акусала могут быть обусловлены, если мне память не изменяет, читтой.


не знаком с такой классификацией сознания :-( в чем отличие одного состояния сознания от другого? что такое читта?




> Четана - воление, намерение.


а, конечно, намерение или волевой акт никак не есть плод накопленной ранее кармы. наоборот - это то, что определяет будущую карму. однако, проявление в уме некого импульса(побуждения), той или иной клеши - зависит от кармы. следовать или не следовать этому импульсу зависит от волевого акта.




> А где здесь про камму?


вследствие ранее накопленной кармы в уме возникает импульс(побуждение), клеша отвращения. следовать или нет этому импульсу - личный выбор каждого

----------


## Топпер

> интересует вот что: если в этот раз отвращение возникло, а в тот раз не возникло - от чего это зависит?


Например, от контакта. Повернулся к чему-либо вызывающему отвращение - появилось отвращение. Не хочется переживать такие чувства, тогда можно отвернутся. И решение отвернутся - полностью волевое. От каммы никак не зависит.

----------


## Lungrig

> Например, от контакта. Повернулся к чему-либо вызывающему отвращение - появилось отвращение. Не хочется переживать такие чувства, тогда можно отвернутся. И решение отвернутся - полностью волевое. От каммы никак не зависит.


почему один и тот же объект сегодня вызывает отвращение, а завтра нет? контакт происходит и в том и в другом случае. если бы от контакта зависело отвращение, то оно возникало бы всегда. но сегодня отвращение есть, а завтра нет. значит, отвращение зависит не от контакта.

импульс отвернуться, возникший вместе с клешей отвращения - возник в результате кармы. волевое решение следовать импульсу - никак не детерминировано, это свободный акт. и при этом, само действие(то, что человек отвернулся), окрашенное клешей отвращения создало карму, плоды которой будут переживаться в будущем. один из плодов этой кармы будет таким: импульс отвернуться с клешей отвращения...

----------


## Топпер

> не знаком с такой классификацией сознания :-( в чем отличие одного состояния сознания от другого?


Кусала и акусала имеют активность создавать камму. Випакачетана - сознание плода. Крия - сознание не производящее камму.



> что такое читта?


Ум. Мано, винньяна.



> а, конечно, намерение или волевой акт никак не есть плод накопленной ранее кармы. наоборот - это то, что определяет будущую карму. однако, проявление в уме некого импульса(побуждения), той или иной клеши - зависит от кармы. следовать или не следовать этому импульсу зависит от волевого акта.


Волевой акт - такая же четасика, как и сами килесы. Это просто дхаммы, сопровождающие сознание.



> вследствие ранее накопленной кармы в уме возникает импульс(побуждение), клеша отвращения. следовать или нет этому импульсу - личный выбор каждого


Нет, четана не возникает вследствие ранее накопленной каммы. Вот с отвращением сознание может быть сцеплено из-за каммы.

----------


## Федор Ф

> почему в этот раз отвращение возникло, а в тот раз не возникло? от чего это зависит?


От настроения

----------


## Топпер

> почему один и тот же объект сегодня вызывает отвращение, а завтра нет? контакт происходит и в том и в другом случае. если бы от контакта зависело отвращение, то оно возникало бы всегда. но сегодня отвращение есть, а завтра нет. значит, отвращение зависит не от контакта.


И от контакта тоже. Нет контакта, нет веданы, нет и отвращения.
А вообще отвращение может возникать или не возникать, например, от ума. Допустим вам показали шарпея, и вы почувстовали отвращение от его уродливости. Затем вам объяснили, что это такой экстерьер и шарпей перед вами - чемпион по безразмерности своей шкуры. И вот вы уже не чувствуете отвращения. Камма, как видите, ни при чём.



> импульс отвернуться, возникший вместе с клешей отвращения - возник в результате кармы.


Конечно же нет. Четана - продукт осмысления ситуации.



> волевое решение следовать импульсу - никак не детерминировано, это свободный акт. и при этом, само действие(то, что человек отвернулся), окрашенное клешей отвращения создало карму, плоды которой будут переживаться в будущем. один из плодов этой кармы будет таким: импульс отвернуться с клешей отвращения...


Не уверен, что решение отвернутся создаст камму.

----------


## Lungrig

> Волевой акт - такая же четасика, как и сами килесы. Это просто дхаммы, сопровождающие сознание.
> Нет, четана не возникает вследствие ранее накопленной каммы. Вот с отвращением сознание может быть сцеплено из-за каммы.


да, волевой акт - это такой же ментальный фактор, как и клеши. однако, последние присутствуют или отсутствуют в потоке ума в зависимости от кармы, а волевой акт - это ментальный фактор, который является как раз таки создающим карму. 

кстати, напомните пож-та, волевой акт и намерение - это 2 разных ментальных фактора или это синонимы?




> Нет контакта, нет веданы, нет и отвращения.
> А вообще отвращение может возникать или не возникать, например, от ума. Допустим вам показали шарпея, и вы почувстовали отвращение от его уродливости. Затем вам объяснили, что это такой экстерьер и шарпей перед вами - чемпион по безразмерности своей шкуры. И вот вы уже не чувствуете отвращения. Камма, как видите, ни при чём.


это понятно, что раз нет контакта, то нет и ощущения, и, следовательно - отвращения. я, кстати, полагаю, что контакт также обусловлен кармой. но мы сейчас о другом: о возникновении/не возникновении отвращения когда контакт произошел. и вчера возникло отвращение, а сегодня нет.
"например от ума" - супер расплывчато и непонятно. в первый момент познания шарпея - в потоке ума проявился негативный кармический потенциал и отвращение с импульсом-побуждением отвернуться возникли в уме. ум последовал этому импульсу, создав при этом карму. а карму оно(это действие) создало, поскольку намерением этого действия было - желание избежать неприятного, обусловленного отвращением.
затем в последующий момент познания шарпея, в силу тех условий, что вы описали, созрел позитивный кармический потенциал ума и возникло приятное ощущение c импульсом-побуждением погладить собаку. ум последовал этому импульсу, создав при этом карму.

2 разных момента ума(познания) -> 2 разных кармических потенциала проявились ->  2 разных кармических действия созданы.

далее, то, что вы пишете, что волевой акт состоялся вследствие осмысления ситуации - согласен полностью. мы, обычные люди ведь как действуем? почуствовали отвращение, осмыслили ситуацию(а скорее, бездумно последовали импульсу-побуждению) и отвернулись. но это - вторая часть марлезонского балета. первая - это откуда отвращение появилось. и вот оно появилось в уме, вследствие кармы - т.е. именно так, как вы пишете: "с отвращением сознание может быть сцеплено из-за каммы".

----------


## Zom

> интересует вот что: если в этот раз отвращение возникло, а в тот раз не возникло - от чего это зависит?


Например, это может зависеть от степени вовлечённости в раздражительность. Например, если вы больше раздражены в силу неких обстоятельств, то вас поведение Дяди Васи взбесит. А через неделю вы будете в более спокойном состоянии ума, и его поведение вас уже не взбесит .) Кроме того, если разбирать загрязнения более детально, то существуют випалласы - искажения воззрений, восприятия, сознания. Например, за некое время в вас может измениться воззрение или восприятие чего-либо, и оно уже более не будет вызывать раздражительность. Но, тем не менее, сам корень раздражительности как таковой, всё равно остался в уме и проявит себя в иной ситуации.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> да, волевой акт - это такой же ментальный фактор, как и клеши. однако, последние присутствуют или отсутствуют в потоке ума в зависимости от кармы,


И от каммы и от усилий. 



> кстати, напомните пож-та, волевой акт и намерение - это 2 разных ментальных фактора или это синонимы?


Вообще я про четану говорил. Её по-разному переводят. 



> это понятно, что раз нет контакта, то нет и ощущения, и, следовательно - отвращения. я, кстати, полагаю, что контакт также обусловлен кармой.


Бывает и каммой. Но не только. Когда вы по собственному желанию открываете или закрываете глаза, прерывая тем самым контакт, это происхожит не вследствие каммы.



> но мы сейчас о другом: о возникновении/не возникновении отвращения когда контакт произошел. и вчера возникло отвращение, а сегодня нет.
> "например от ума" - супер расплывчато и непонятно. в первый момент познания шарпея - в потоке ума проявился негативный кармический потенциал и отвращение с импульсом-побуждением отвернуться возникли в уме.


Нет, желание отвернутся - это уже отнюдь не первый момент познания шарпея.



> ум последовал этому импульсу, создав при этом карму. а карму оно(это действие) создало, поскольку намерением этого действия было - желание избежать неприятного, обусловленного отвращением.


Опять же не факт. Например, вы увидели вспышку яркого света и рефлекторно прикрыли глаза. Такое действие каммы не произведёт.



> затем в последующий момент познания шарпея, в силу тех условий, что вы описали, созрел позитивный кармический потенциал ума и возникло приятное ощущение c импульсом-побуждением погладить собаку. ум последовал этому импульсу, создав при этом карму.


При чём здесь вообще некие позитивные каммические потенциалы, когда вам просто-напросто объяснили что к чему? Камму не нужно во всё подряд вставлять. Камма - только одна из сил. Даже не главная.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.02.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ошибочно полагать, что отвращение возникает в уме, а до этого его там не было. Пока в уме присутствуют килесы, подпитываемые асавами, т.е. пока существо не достигло полного Пробуждения, негативные тенденции всегда присутствуют в уме, и степень их проявления зависит от совокупности разных факторов (катализаторов). 
Нам кажется, что отвращение возникает в уме, но на самом деле оно всегда там потенциально присутствует в виде килесы, и лишь становясь достаточно активным, при реакции на катализатор, становится явным для нас самих и окружающих.

----------

Zom (17.02.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (18.02.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Отвращение--это чувство. Когда не чувствуют отвращение, нелепо говорить, что оно "на самом деле" есть, с оговоркой "потенциально присутствует в виде килесы".

----------


## Леонид Ш

Тенденция к возникновению отвращения постоянно присутствует в уме, отвращение не приходит откуда-то извне, а проявляется изнутри. Т.е. эта "программа" всегда в нас присутствует, а не закладывается отдельными пакетами при каждой конкретной реакции, и камма тут не влияет напрямую на каждую реакцию и импульс.

----------

Zom (17.02.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (18.02.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Отвращение--это чувство. Когда не чувствуют отвращение, нелепо говорить, что оно "на самом деле" есть, с оговоркой "потенциально присутствует в виде килесы".


Отвращение - это не чувство, а состояние ума, вызванное одним из трёх ядов, или трёх неблагих корней сознания (лобха, доса, моха). Чувство может возникнуть вледствие отвращения - причём, в некоторых случаях может возникнуть даже приятное (сукха) чувство.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.02.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Отвращение - это не чувство, а состояние ума,


Это намёк на какое-то каноническое определение? Цитату в оригинале, пожалуйста.
У меня вот определение.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это намёк на какое-то каноническое определение? Цитату в оригинале, пожалуйста.
> У меня вот определение.


В буддизме чувство это http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ведана

----------

Zom (17.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

мне кажется, мы по-разному понимаем, что такое карма

----------

AndyZ (17.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это намёк на какое-то каноническое определение? Цитату в оригинале, пожалуйста.
> У меня вот определение.


Вы о европейских понятиях говорите, а мы о дхаммах.

----------

Zom (17.02.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Тенденция к возникновению отвращения постоянно присутствует в уме, отвращение не приходит откуда-то извне, а проявляется изнутри. Т.е. эта "программа" всегда в нас присутствует, а не закладывается отдельными пакетами при каждой конкретной реакции.


Это простая констатация факта. *Причина* возникновения неблагих мыслей (отвращения, злобы, ненависти и т.д.) кроется в Я (себялюбии). Желания возникают только для удовлетворения 6 органов чувств Я. Когда что-либо этому мешает возникают неблагие мысли. Скорлупа Я подтачивается с каждым разом в результате понимания учения и практики дзадзэн.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы о европейских понятиях говорите, а мы о дхаммах.


Ни за что бы не догадался. Зом называет "дхарму" _состоянием_, а Вольф уверяет, что "дхарма" как-то потенциально предсуществует своему появлению.

----------


## До

> По какой причине возникают неблагие мысли?


1. Из-за неправильного направления внимания.

2. По привычке.

----------

Sucheeinennick (23.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.02.2012), Сергей Хос (19.02.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Давайте попробуем разобраться на "пальцах" без отсылок к цитатам, авторитетам и прочему, что так или иначе сводится к понятию "веры".
Причина появления мысли, неважно благой или неблагой, может быть внешняя, внутренняя, либо и то и другое вместе (1, 2, 3). Наше реагирование на эту мысль может быть либо обусловленным, либо необусловленным (а, б). Получаем возможные варианты - 1а,2а,3а,1б,2б,3б. 
Вот, прикрутите голосовалку, или логично обоснуйте позицию по каждому варианту, сразу будет конкретика.

----------


## Lungrig

> Тенденция к возникновению отвращения постоянно присутствует в уме, отвращение не приходит откуда-то извне, а проявляется изнутри. Т.е. эта "программа" всегда в нас присутствует, а не закладывается отдельными пакетами при каждой конкретной реакции, и камма тут не влияет напрямую на каждую реакцию и импульс.


каждое мгновение в уме возникают какие-либо побуждения-импульсы. такие, например, как приведены здесь выше(отвращение, раздражение, просто желание закрыть глаза и т.д.), а также множество других. мы этим импульсам-побуждениям можем следовать, а можем и не следовать - в зависимости от нашей осознанности и мудрости. возникновение именно этих импульсов-побуждений в уме именно этого индивида связано причинно-следственной связью. так или не так?

----------

Кунсанг (20.02.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> возникновение именно этих импульсов-побуждений в уме именно этого индивида связано причинно-следственной связью. так или не так?


Думаю так, поэтому наша реакция на возникающие мысли, "волевой импульс" - всегда обусловлена, т.е. причино связан с свойствами конкретного ума, в том числе с мудростью и осознанностью, которые не на пустом месте вдруг возникли, а сами являются следствием определенных действий. 
Если предположить, что "волевой импульс" является необусловленным, т.е. чем-то возникшим из ничего, не связанный "кармически" причинной цепочкой с чем либо еще, то тем самым мы вводим понятие "черного ящика" из которого может вылезти что угодно, т.е. из "ничего" получаем "что-то". И чем тогда этот "ящик" принципиально отличается от теистического определения "души", а?

----------


## Топпер

А ящик, который на 100% причинно-обусловлен прошлыми деяниями, ничем не отличается от робота или червяка с его инстинктами.

----------


## Sadhak

> А ящик, который на 100% причинно-обусловлен прошлыми деяниями, ничем не отличается от робота или червяка с его инстинктами.


Ну, так оно и есть, примерно как у Пелевина в SNUFF - обусловленность робота и человека принципиально одинакова, только в одном случае это электрика, в другом химия. Необусловлена только душа в христианстве, к примеру.
Более того, такой "черный ящик" принципиально не отличается и от понятия Бога, поскольку оба создают из ничего, поэтому сюда вполне подойдет и опровержение существования Бога-Творца по Нагарджуне.

----------

Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну, так оно и есть, примерно как у Пелевина в SNUFF - обусловленность робота и человека принципиально одинакова, только в одном случае это электрика, в другом химия. Необусловлена только душа в христианстве, к примеру.


Ну вот уже дошли до того, что Пелевина цитируют в качестве источника в буддийской дискуссии  :Smilie:  
Сансара - это конечно обусловленность и тюрьма, но определенная свобода выбора есть, у кого-то тюремный коридор такой узкий что плечи касаются стен, и можно идти только вперед или назад, сзади камера одиночка, а впереди электрический стул, у кого-то же коридор настолько широкий, что и стен не видно, и есть возможность двигаться в любом направлении в пределах тюрьмы конечно.
Камма не прямолинейный закон, и всех ее тонкостей проследить не возможно. Если вы в качестве эксперимента подбросите вверх кирпич, а он упадет вам на голову, то это произойдет благодаря закону тяготения, а не каммы, но то что хватило глупости проводить столь опасный эксперимент - это каммическое условие. Но конкретное принятие решения подбросить кирпич, не продиктованно напрямую каммой, а лишь созданы условия. Т.е. есть определенная свобода выбора либо подбросить, либо не подбросить. Хотя есть случаи когда коридор сильно сужается и свободы выбора практически нет, например состояние аффекта.

----------

Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Я считаю кармой любую причинно-следственную связь, а не какой либо узкий случай из этого.
Вот это "подбросить или не поддбросить" и есть волевой импульс, и мы как раз выясняем каким образом он может быть необусловленным и какие выводы тогда из этого следуют. Вывод у меня тогда выходит один - Бог-Творец в том или ином виде  :Smilie: .

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я считаю кармой любую причинно-следственную связь, а не какой либо узкий случай из этого.


И заблуждаетесь... в буддизме, в отличие от различных направлений индуизма, камма - создается только намеренным действием. Помимо каммы существуют и другие природные законы. Вы же совсем недавно были адвайтистом, думаю ваше искаженное понимание каммы проистекает оттуда  :Wink:

----------

Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, так оно и есть, примерно как у Пелевина в SNUFF - обусловленность робота и человека принципиально одинакова, только в одном случае это электрика, в другом химия. Необусловлена только душа в христианстве, к примеру.


Вопрос уже тысячу раз на форуме обсуждали. 
полной обусловленности в буддизме быть не может. Ибо тогда бы и достижение Ниббаны было бы обусловлено, и все падения тоже. И одни по природе своей достигали бы Ниббаны, а другие никогда бы не могли этого 



> Более того, такой "черный ящик" принципиально не отличается и от понятия Бога, поскольку оба создают из ничего, поэтому сюда вполне подойдет и опровержение существования Бога-Творца по Нагарджуне.


Камма, как непознаваемая нами сила, работает точно также. Создаёт из ничего.

----------

Bob (22.02.2012), Леонид Ш (22.02.2012), Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Каждая неблагая мысль конкретная должно быть возникает из причины. Какова эта причина? Эта причина - схожая неблагая мысль должно быть.

----------


## Sadhak

> Камма, как непознаваемая нами сила, работает точно также. Создаёт из ничего.


Ну, вот почему так? Отрицая одно, мы цепляемся за другое на точно таких же основаниях. Отрицая Бога, мы тут же вцепились в камму, хотя и там и там упираемся в непознаваемость! В чем тогда отличие нас от теистов? Что мы Бога каммой назвали?



> полной обусловленности в буддизме быть не может. Ибо тогда бы и достижение Ниббаны было бы обусловлено, и все падения тоже. И одни по природе своей достигали бы Ниббаны, а другие никогда бы не могли этого


В ваджраяне все не так, в силу "тождества сансары-нирваны".

----------

Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, вот почему так? Отрицая одно, мы цепляемся за другое на точно таких же основаниях. Отрицая Бога, мы тут же вцепились в камму, хотя и там и там упираемся в непознаваемость! В чем тогда отличие нас от теистов? Что мы Бога каммой назвали?


Вы можете проследить начало сансары или начало каммы? Вы можете точно сказать, когда, почему и какая камма созревает?
Если не можете, то чем это отличается от случайности или от желания божества?
На практическом уровне - ничем.



> В ваджраяне все не так, в силу "тождества сансары-нирваны".


В ваджраяне ещё больше божественного. Одни отсылы к знающим учителям чего стоят.

----------

Леонид Ш (22.02.2012), Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Вы можете проследить начало сансары или начало каммы? Вы можете точно сказать, когда, почему и какая камма созревает?
>  Если не можете, то чем это отличается от случайности или от желания божества?
>  На практическом уровне - ничем.


Да при чем тут все это? Может быть любая тема, я даже не конкретно о камме сейчас. Вопрос в самом принципе. Вопрос в табу, в "священной корове". Будучи последовательными и отрицая идею Бога-Творца и душу, мы должны отрицать и все, что основано на том же. Любой теист с удовольствием используя логику и полемизируя затыкается тут же упершись в понятие Бога, Его непознаваемости и способности создания из "ничего". Дальше он идти не может, его логика подошла к своему барьеру и более не работает. Буддист который считает "волевой импульс" необусловленным делает все тоже самое - зацикливается в "непознаваемости" и "возникновения из дырки бублика". Тогда либо с теистами надо перестать по этому вопросу спорить и допустить наличие Бога и души, либо факт необусловленности отрицать, верно? Вот это именно тот момент, на который тхеравада дать ответ не может, при все моем огромном к ней уважении. А ваджраяна дает.



> В ваджраяне ещё больше божественного. Одни отсылы к знающим учителям чего стоят.


Это все "фантики", надо понять о чем там вообще, суть, содержимое. От "божественного" там только неудачная "табличка", к Богу-Творцу никакого отношения не имеющая.

----------

Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да при чем тут все это? Может быть любая тема, я даже не конкретно о камме сейчас. Вопрос в самом принципе. Вопрос в табу, в "священной корове". Будучи последовательными и отрицая идею Бога-Творца и душу, мы должны отрицать и все, что основано на том же. Любой теист с удовольствием используя логику и полемизируя затыкается тут же упершись в понятие Бога, Его непознаваемости и способности создания из "ничего". Дальше он идти не может, его логика подошла к своему барьеру и более не работает. Буддист который считает "волевой импульс" необусловленным делает все тоже самое - зацикливается в "непознаваемости" и "возникновения из дырки бублика". Тогда либо с теистами надо перестать по этому вопросу спорить и допустить наличие Бога и души, либо факт необусловленности отрицать, верно? Вот это именно тот момент, на который тхеравада дать ответ не может, при все моем огромном к ней уважении. А ваджраяна дает.


Вы всерьёз считаете, что это ответ? Это обычная спекуляция на тему. И не более того. Метода проверить нет. Тхеравада в этом вопросе честнее. Мы просто говорим, что начало сансары непозноваемо и что работу каммы, во всей полноте мог видеть только Будда.



> Это все "фантики", надо понять о чем там вообще, суть, содержимое. От "божественного" там только неудачная "табличка", к Богу-Творцу никакого отношения не имеющая.


Напротив. Мистики, притом, низкопробной, гораздо больше. Но, впрочем, не суть. Не об этом тема.

----------

Леонид Ш (22.02.2012), Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Мы просто говорим, что начало сансары непозноваемо и что работу каммы, во всей полноте мог видеть только Будда.


"Непознаваемо" и "создания из ничего" совершенно разные вещи, правильно? "Необусловленность" как раз означает "создание из ничего", создание беспричинно или вопреки причинам, что одно и тоже. Поэтому "непознаваемость" или "практическая невозможность проверить" - тут не аргумент, этот довод тут вообще не пришить, мы не об этом сейчас, а о самой "божественной творящей силе". Говоря, что воля необусловлена, мы не подразумеваем, что она просто непознаваема. Что она обусловлена, но поскольку не видно и не просчитываема, то говорим - "необусловлена". Нет, Вы говорите именно о самом принципе - необусловлена потому, что может проявиться беспричинно, т.е. "божественно".

----------


## Топпер

> "Непознаваемо" и "создания из ничего" совершенно разные вещи, правильно? "Необусловленность" как раз означает "создание из ничего", создание беспричинно или вопреки причинам, что одно и тоже. Поэтому "непознаваемость" или "практическая невозможность проверить" - тут не аргумент, этот довод тут вообще не пришить, мы не об этом сейчас, а о самой "божественной творящей силе". Говоря, что воля необусловлена, мы не подразумеваем, что она просто непознаваема. Что она обусловлена, но поскольку не видно и не просчитываема, то говорим - "необусловлена". Нет, Вы говорите именно о самом принципе - необусловлена потому, что может проявиться беспричинно, т.е. "божественно".


Она обусловлена, как и всё, четырьмя причинами: уту, читта, камма, ахара.

----------

Леонид Ш (22.02.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Она обусловлена, как и всё, четырьмя причинами: уту, читта, камма, ахара.


Принято. Ну, раз обусловлена тогда и вопроса нет, значит нет и свободы воли и выбора, если рассматривать на таком уровне.

----------


## Топпер

> Принято. Ну, раз обусловлена тогда и вопроса нет, значит нет и свободы воли и выбора, если рассматривать на таком уровне.


Есть. Как же нет? Вы её каждый день наблюдаете. Не всё же обуславливается каммой.

----------

Леонид Ш (22.02.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Есть. Как же нет? Вы её каждый день наблюдаете. Не всё же обуславливается каммой.





> Она обусловлена, как и всё, четырьмя причинами: уту, читта, камма, ахара.


Если воля обусловлена как Вы сказали - "уту, читта, камма, ахара", то мы наблюдаем только иллюзию свободы воли в силу как раз "непросчитываемости". На бытовом уровне, из-за того что причин не видно, мы можем говорить о свободе выбора, но раз мы выводим ее зависимость от чего-либо еще, то это означает как отсутствие "божественной силы" появления из "ничего", так и действительной свободы воли.

----------


## Топпер

> Если воля обусловлена как Вы сказали - "уту, читта, камма, ахара", то мы наблюдаем только иллюзию свободы воли в силу как раз "непросчитываемости". На бытовом уровне, из-за того что причин не видно, мы можем говорить о свободе выбора, но раз мы выводим ее зависимость от чего-либо еще, то это означает как отсутствие "божественной силы" появления из "ничего", так и действительной свободы воли.


Если задействуется, напримрер, уту, то для нас это всё равно, что из ничего. Главное же здесь то, что некий критерий вам не подвластен в принципе. А это уже даёт недетерминированность процессов каммой.

----------


## Lungrig

плоды кармы такие: все ощущения(счастья-несчастья-нейтральные), желание подумать определеннным образом(или повторить то, как раньше нравилось думать). сама карма - это волевой акт или  собственно думание определеннным образом. все это - ментальные факторы.

если под "побуждением-импульсом" понимать желание подумать определеннным образом(или повторить то, как раньше нравилось думать) - т.е. в нашем конкретном случае, это желание подумать/повторить негативную мысль - то этот ментальный фактор есть плод кармы. если под  "побуждением-импульсом" понимать волевой акт, т.е. в нашем случае это собственно ДУМАНИЕ негативной мысли - то этот ментальный фактор не является плодом кармы, а является собственно кармой, которая в будущем может принести плод.

ощущения счастья/несчастья всегда нестабильны и загрязнены в сансаре и это есть на все 100% плод кармы. у освобожденных и пробужденных ментальный фактор ощущение не загрязнен и от кармы не зависит. это блаженство либо нейтральное ощущение с полным отсутствием ощущения несчастья. ментальный фактор, являющийся плодом кармы -желание подумать/повторить негативную мысль - не обязвтельно приведет к тому, что ментальный фактор, являющийся кармой - собственно думание негативной мысли - возникнет в уме. может да, а может нет.

когда мы сравниваем возникновение/не возникновение определенной кармы(ментального фактора волеизъявления) или плодов кармы в уме с некой "свободой воли" - мы сравнивает круглое с зеленым. "свобода воли", которая якобы есть у некой души - это концепт из другой оперы. очень сложно в этом разобраться(ведь даже ментальный фактор мы переводим как "волевой акт" за неимением ничего другого в языке - однако "свобода воли" и "волевой акт" это СОВЕРШЕННО разные категории из РАЗНЫХ миров)

----------


## Lungrig

хорошая статья Ламы Сопы Ринпоче недавно на savetibet опубликована, относительно того - откуда все берется: http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/12/lama_zopa.html



> Каждый объект – следствие вашей кармы: любая форма, которую вы видите, любой звук, который слышите, любой вкус, который чувствуете, любые тактильные ощущения, которые осязаете. Все происходит из вашей кармы, из вашего ума. Неприятное рождается из ваших отрицательных мыслей и действий. Приятное – из положительных мыслей, из здорового ума. Например, все детали, которые вы видите – красный свет на знаке «выход», часы, картина, фотоаппараты, люди, все святые объекты позади меня, различные божества, лама Цонкапа и т.д., – любой предмет рождается из вашего ума. Он берет начало в вас. Как гласит Абхидхармакоша: «Все происходит из вашего ума, вашей кармы». Это удивительно!
> 
> Когда вы ведете машину, едете на поезде, летите на самолете и видите горы, деревья, океаны, озера, людей, дома и т.д., все это похоже на кино. Это кино вашей кармы. Обычный фильм показывают с помощью кинопленки, кто-то записывает его и проецирует на экран. Здесь же, ваш ум – это фильм, катушка с пленкой с сохраненными на ней отпечатками. Отпечатки прошлых действий и прошлых мыслей теперь спроецированы вовне и переживаются на опыте. Каждую секунду вы смотрите фильм, который проецирует вовне ваш ум, ваша карма: приятный и неприятный, ужасный и прекрасный, счастливый и наполненный страданием.
> 
> Это очень важное, особенное и очень конкретное буддийское воззрение. Это основа буддийской философии, самая ее суть – все происходит из вашего ума, вашего ума. Когда органы чувств контактируют с объектом, вы испытываете приятные или неприятные ощущения. Кто создает окружающую вас среду? Откуда она возникает? Кажется она вам приятной или неприятной – то, какими вам представляются вещи; то, как вы их воспринимаете, – все это берет начало в вашем уме. Хорошее рождается из вашей доброй, благой кармы, положительных намерений, а неприятное и ужасное – из отрицательных намерений. Поэтому очень важно отказываться от малейших недобродетельных деяний и совершать даже самые малые добродетельные деяния. С кармой следует обращаться с чрезвычайной осторожностью.
> 
> Когда вы гуляете, то все, что попадается вам на пути – ваша карма. Очень полезно думать о каждом ничтожном объекте, который вам встречается, о любом раздражителе, который улавливает ваше ухо, нос, язык или тело, говоря себе: «Это рождается из моего ума». Это отличная медитация, очень важная медитация. Это основа буддийской философии.


отсюда следует, что не только такой ментальный фактор, как ощущение является плодом кармы, но также и ментальные факторы: контакт, различение, внимание - также плоды кармы. однако, ментальный фактор побуждение-импульс(в значении волевого акта) - является собственно кармой(т.е. тем, что даст плоды).

----------


## Zom

> отсюда следует, что не только такой ментальный фактор, как ощущение является плодом кармы, но также и ментальные факторы: контакт, различение, внимание


Может являться, а может и не являться. То есть не всякое ощущение, контакт и т.д. будет плодом. Например, если я захочу почесать руку - то будет и различение и контакт и ведана и направленное внимание. Но всё это не есть плод каммы.

----------


## Lungrig

> Может являться, а может и не являться. То есть не всякое ощущение, контакт и т.д. будет плодом. Например, если я захочу почесать руку - то будет и различение и контакт и ведана и направленное внимание. Но всё это не есть плод каммы.


вроде как из статьи следует другое, а именно: что является плодом кармы

----------


## Zom

Просто утверждения в статье нужно правильно понимать. То есть вот так: тело-ум, которое мы получили в этой жизни во многом определено каммой. И теперь, когда есть тело и ум - мы видим, слышим, познаём, ощущаем и т.д. 

Но неправильно считать так: я сегодня вышел на улицу и замёрз. Наверное что-то плохое в прошлой жизни кому-то сделал, что сейчас замёрз.

----------


## Кунсанг

Все что мы совершаем, ощущаем телом  и т.д. это по объяснению Ело ринпоче одновременно является и причиной будущего плода (результата) и также плодом предыдущего деяния.

----------


## Zom

> Все что мы совершаем, ощущаем телом и т.д. это по объяснению Ело ринпоче одновременно является и причиной будущего плода (результата) и также плодом предыдущего деяния.


Это ошибочное утверждение, которое Будда критиковал. Оно - не буддийское, а джайнистское. 
Вот -

Благословенный сказал: «Монахи, есть некоторые жрецы и отшельники, у которых есть такое воззрение и которые учат так: «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом. Поэтому, с помощью аскетизма уничтожив прошлые действия, и не делая новых действий, нет последствий в будущем. Когда нет последствий в будущем, наступает окончание действия. С окончанием действия наступает окончание страдания. С окончанием страдания наступает окончание чувствования. С окончанием чувствования всякое горе и страдание будет исчерпано». Таково учение Нигантхов. 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Федор Ф (12.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Если я говорю кому то что он дурак это одновременно является плодом моего привычного деяния в прошлом, поскольку об этом говорится в карме, что частое совершение одних деяний создает причину еще большего их совершения в будущем и также одновременно является причиной испытания в будущем плода от этого деяния. По моему все очень просто.

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть также наставления по карме что все что мы испытываем вплоть до мельчайших ощущений это является плодом нашей кармы. Если в жару нас на секунду обдул легкий прохладный ветерок, то это проявление нашей благой кармы. Этого должно быть много в описании кармы.

----------


## Zom

> Если я говорю кому то что он дурак это одновременно является плодом моего привычного деяния в прошлом


Не является. Это результат действия ваших текущих загрязнений ума. А камма тут ни при чём.




> Есть также наставления по карме что все что мы испытываем вплоть до мельчайших ощущений это является плодом нашей кармы. Если в жару нас на секунду обдул легкий прохладный ветерок, то это проявление нашей благой кармы. Этого должно быть много в описании кармы.


Да, есть такие описания. У джайнов. Почитайте - выше привёл сутту же на этот счёт.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это ошибочное утверждение, которое Будда критиковал. Оно - не буддийское, а джайнистское. 
> Вот -
> 
> Благословенный сказал: «Монахи, есть некоторые жрецы и отшельники, у которых есть такое воззрение и которые учат так: «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом. Поэтому, с помощью аскетизма уничтожив прошлые действия, и не делая новых действий, нет последствий в будущем. Когда нет последствий в будущем, наступает окончание действия. С окончанием действия наступает окончание страдания. С окончанием страдания наступает окончание чувствования. С окончанием чувствования всякое горе и страдание будет исчерпано». Таково учение Нигантхов. 
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Это совершенно не означает у буддистов что карма этим исчерпывается. Карму этим не исчерпать через ощущения говорят буддисты, потому что ее неизмеримо много. Карму возможно пресечь через постижение реальности и тогда она не будет проявляться. Но тем не менее все ощущения это результат предыдущей кармы. Это имеется в виду.

----------

Lungrig (12.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не является. Это результат действия ваших текущих загрязнений ума. А камма тут ни при чём.


Не только. Убийство создает в карме также такой аспект как желание убивать вновь в будущем. Это один из аспектов кармы, когда какое-то деяние создает причину еще больше совершать в будущем подобные схожие деяния.

----------


## Zom

> Это совершенно не означает у буддистов что карма этим исчерпывается.


Это означает, что у буддистов такая концепция вообще ошибочна. Вот, дальше читайте там же:

Если бы во время яростной борьбы, жестоких усилий, вы бы испытывали жестокие, острые, мучительные боли из-за такого сурового излечения [аскезой], а когда не вели яростную борьбу, не прилагали жестоких усилий, то всё ещё бы испытывали жестокие, острые, мучительные боли из-за такого сурового излечения, то тогда - в этом случае - вы могли бы утверждать: «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом. Поэтому, с помощью аскетизма уничтожив прошлые действия, и не делая новых действий, нет последствий в будущем. Когда нет последствий в будущем, наступает окончание действия. С окончанием действия наступает окончание страдания. С окончанием страдания наступает окончание чувствования. С окончанием чувствования всякое горе и страдание будет исчерпано».

Но поскольку когда вы ведёте яростную борьбу и прилагаете жестокие усилия, вы испытываете жестокие, острые, мучительные боли из-за такого сурового излечения [аскезой], и когда вы не ведёте яростной борьбы и не прилагаете жестоких усилий, вы не испытываете жестоких, острых, мучительных болей из-за такого сурового излечения, то - в этом случае - не стоит вам утверждать: «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом. Поэтому, с помощью аскетизма уничтожив прошлые действия, и не делая новых действий, нет последствий в будущем. Когда нет последствий в будущем, наступает окончание действия. С окончанием действия наступает окончание страдания. С окончанием страдания наступает окончание чувствования. С окончанием чувствования всякое горе и страдание будет исчерпано». 




> Не только. Убийство создает в карме также такой аспект как желание убивать вновь в будущем.


Будда и такую точку зрения порицает, приводя как аргумент то, что в таком случае убийца всегда был бы убийцей.

----------

Федор Ф (12.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Я знаю что с вами совершенно бесполезно спорить :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Так надо не спорить, а надо выявлять то, что правильно и то, что неправильно. 
Читайте сутты, там всё есть. Монахи не даром же их хранили на протяжении 2500 лет.

Короче говоря, если кратко и максимально ёмко, то вот: неправильно думать, что камма обуславливает весь наш нынешний опыт, ощущения, переживания. НО, правильно думать так: *некоторые избранные* ощущения и переживания могут быть обусловлены нашими прошлыми поступками, являясь плодами нашей прошлой каммы.

Как говорил Дост. Ратанасара на одной из лекций в Питере пару лет назад - "Из всего того, что с нами происходит - примерно лишь 20% случаев обусловлено каммой". Цифра конечно с потолка взята. Но тут главное, что далеко не 100%. Именно это он хотел сказать.

----------

Федор Ф (12.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Здесь все правильно вплоть до того момента где говорится что просто аскетизмом останавливаются страдания.

«Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом". 

Вот до сюда по буддийски а дальше нет. 

"Поэтому, с помощью аскетизма уничтожив прошлые действия, и не делая новых действий, нет последствий в будущем. Когда нет последствий в будущем, наступает окончание действия. С окончанием действия наступает окончание страдания. С окончанием страдания наступает окончание чувствования. С окончанием чувствования всякое горе и страдание будет исчерпано».

Это неправильное воззрение конечно.

----------

Lungrig (12.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом".
> 
> Вот до сюда по буддийски а дальше нет.


И это не по-буддийски, а по-джайниски. 71-ый пост перечитайте ещё раз.

----------


## Lungrig

> Это означает, что у буддистов такая концепция вообще ошибочна. Вот, дальше читайте там же:
> 
> Если бы во время яростной борьбы, жестоких усилий, вы бы испытывали жестокие, острые, мучительные боли из-за такого сурового излечения [аскезой], а когда не вели яростную борьбу, не прилагали жестоких усилий, то всё ещё бы испытывали жестокие, острые, мучительные боли из-за такого сурового излечения, то тогда - в этом случае - вы могли бы утверждать: «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом. Поэтому, с помощью аскетизма уничтожив прошлые действия, и не делая новых действий, нет последствий в будущем. Когда нет последствий в будущем, наступает окончание действия. С окончанием действия наступает окончание страдания. С окончанием страдания наступает окончание чувствования. С окончанием чувствования всякое горе и страдание будет исчерпано».
> 
> Но поскольку когда вы ведёте яростную борьбу и прилагаете жестокие усилия, вы испытываете жестокие, острые, мучительные боли из-за такого сурового излечения [аскезой], и когда вы не ведёте яростной борьбы и не прилагаете жестоких усилий, вы не испытываете жестоких, острых, мучительных болей из-за такого сурового излечения, то - в этом случае - не стоит вам утверждать: «Что бы человек ни испытывал - удовольствие, боль или ни-удовольствие-ни-боль, - всё это обусловлено тем, что было [им] сделано в прошлом. Поэтому, с помощью аскетизма уничтожив прошлые действия, и не делая новых действий, нет последствий в будущем. Когда нет последствий в будущем, наступает окончание действия. С окончанием действия наступает окончание страдания. С окончанием страдания наступает окончание чувствования. С окончанием чувствования всякое горе и страдание будет исчерпано». .


приведенная вами цитата и вся сутра говорит о том, что страдания нельзя пресечь аскезой. только об этом речь.

----------


## Федор Ф

В сутте, цитаты из которой Zom приводил, речь идет о том, что бессмысленно копаться в камме, пытаясь выявить причины чего-либо таким образом. Тем более, что невозможно проследить причинно-следственную цепочку.  Бессмысленно пытаться  исчерпать и исправить камму,(именно за попытки это сделать Будда критикует Нигантхов).  лучше следовать Восьмиричным Благородным Путем, который в результате освобождает от каммы.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Как говорил Дост. Ратанасара на одной из лекций в Питере пару лет назад - "Из всего того, что с нами происходит - примерно лишь 20% случаев обусловлено каммой". Цифра конечно с потолка взята. Но тут главное, что далеко не 100%. Именно это он хотел сказать.


Очень ошибается Дост. Ратанасара. Все что с нами происходит происходит благодаря нашей карме. Активизируется та или иная карма в силу подходящих условий и созревает плод кармы. В один день у нас может быть проявление или благой кармы или неблагой. Если мы грубо говоря пойдем туда где есть условия для проявления нашей кармы, то она созреет при наличии этих условий. Если мы пойдем туда где нет этих условий она не созреет, а может созреть другая карма если условия другие. ГРубо говоря если у нас есть карма получить в пятак, и мы пойдем туда где много хулиганов то в пятак мы можем получить с большой долей вероятности. Если мы пойдем в библиотеку где сидят одни девушки то карма получить в пятак вряд ли созреет.

----------


## Lungrig

> В сутте, цитаты из которой Zom приводил, речь идет о том, что бессмысленно копаться в камме, пытаясь выявить причины чего-либо таким образом. Тем более, что невозможно проследить причинно-следственную цепочку.  Бессмысленно пытаться  исчерпать и исправить камму,(именно за попытки это сделать Будда критикует Нигантхов).  лучше следовать Восьмиричным Благородным Путем, который в результате освобождает от каммы.


да, можно и так перефразировать. однако это никак не противоречит тому, что ощущение, контакт и пр. являются плодами кармы. при том, что все это является плодами кармы мы следуем Дхарме и присекаем неведение.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Очень ошибается Дост. Ратанасара. Все что с нами происходит происходит благодаря нашей карме. Активизируется та или иная карма в силу подходящих условий и созревает плод кармы. В один день у нас может быть проявление или благой кармы или неблагой. Если мы грубо говоря пойдем туда где есть условия для проявления нашей кармы, то она созреет при наличии этих условий. Если мы пойдем туда где нет этих условий она не созреет, а может созреть другая карма если условия другие. ГРубо говоря если у нас есть карма получить в пятак, и мы пойдем туда где много хулиганов то в пятак мы можем получить с большой долей вероятности. Если мы пойдем в библиотеку где сидят одни девушки то карма получить в пятак вряд ли созреет.


Вот Будда и критиковал тех, кто придавал слишком большое значение камме и тратил драгоценное время на подобные рассуждения

Поэтому, возвращаясь к названию темы: не столь важно, по какой причине возникают неблагие мысли, важно их вовремя распознать как неблагие и отказаться от них.
Вспомним: когда человек смертельно ранен отравленной стрелой, следует освободиться от нее, а не рассуждать о причинах и следствиях ранения.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вот Будда и критиковал тех, кто придавал слишком большое значение камме и тратил драгоценное время на подобные рассуждения


Карме необходимо придавать самое большое значение вплоть до постижения пустоты говорится и изучать ее аспекты. Именно ясное представление о механизмах кармы удерживает человека от совершения неблагого и совершения добродетели. Без этого ясного представления о карме трудно следовать благому.

----------

Lungrig (12.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> приведенная вами цитата и вся сутра говорит о том, что страдания нельзя пресечь аскезой. только об этом речь.


Нет. Не об этом речь. В цитате содержится важнейший принцип ПОЧЕМУ джайнские усилия тщетны. И почему же? Да потому что не каждое ощущение, как говорится в цитате, является плодом каммы!

----------


## Федор Ф

> Карме необходимо придавать самое большое значение вплоть до постижения пустоты говорится и изучать ее аспекты.


А сутта ПК, учение Будды в этом вопросе вам не указ? Ну тогда и я бессилен вас убедить.




> Именно ясное представление о механизмах кармы удерживает человека от совершения неблагого и совершения добродетели.


Далеко не только это удерживает человека от совершения неблагого. Что касается каммы - достаточно просто понять этот механизм. Нет смысла изучать детали. Еще раз перечитайте предложенную сутту, если для вас слово Будды авторитетно.

----------


## Lungrig

> Поэтому, возвращаясь к названию темы: не столь важно, по какой причине возникают неблагие мысли, важно их вовремя распознать как неблагие и отказаться от них.


Золотые слова!

но если кому-то поможет от отказа от неблагих дел понимание обусловленности кармой - то вперед! изучать  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Поэтому, возвращаясь к названию темы: не столь важно, по какой причине возникают неблагие мысли, важно их вовремя распознать как неблагие и отказаться от них.


Это как раз важно. Потому что либо человек понимает принцип взаимозависимого возникновения и каммы, либо не понимает. Если не понимает, то тогда у него могут появиться неправильные воззрения, как то: "каждое ощущение - плод каммы". А раз так - то добро пожаловать в джайнизм. Они отличные практики на этом основании предлагают ,) Кроме того, вполне можно впасть в фатализм на основании идеи: "раз всё плод каммы - то значит я весь целиком плод каммы и всё что делаю тоже плод каммы, а раз так, то поделать ничего нельзя". Это - тоже одно из воззрений, которое бытовало при жизни Будды. И это воззрение тоже вело к ошибочным практикам.

----------

Федор Ф (12.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А сутта ПК, учение Будды в этом вопросе вам не указ? Ну тогда и я бессилен вас убедить.


Будда делал акценты. Возможно в это сутре есть акцент в сторону ухода от чрезмерного чего-то, поскольку главное правило Будды было это середина. Во всем следовать середине. Не расслабляясь полностью и не напрягаясь полностью. Конечно одним изучением кармы нельзя ограничиваться и зацикливаться только на одной карме. Нужно устранять гнев и т.д. Но все равно получается так что карма охватывает все. ОТкуда гнев возникает? Из предыдущих состояний неведения и гнева. Поэтому я должен сейчас прекратить создавать карму гнева, чтобы в будущем меньше испытывать гнев. Но поскольку только останавливать гнев не принесет должного благого результата, поскольку источник сохраняется - неведение, то я должен устранить неведение в первую очередь, но при этом устранении неведения меньше испытывать гнева поскольку это взаимосвязано. Чем больше гневаешься тем более ограниченным становишься также. Взаимовлияние клеш.

----------

Lungrig (12.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Нет. Не об этом речь. В цитате содержится важнейший принцип ПОЧЕМУ джайнские усилия тщетны. И почему же? Да потому что не каждое ощущение, как говорится в цитате, является плодом каммы!


Не только поэтому, а еще потому, что жизни не хватит, чтобы распутать этот каммический клубок. И потому, что человек не в силах разобраться в каммических заморочках, накопленных на протяжении многих жизней. И потому, что камма создается каждое мгновение, ее нельзя исправить. Что-то исправляешь, в этот же миг она формируется снова. Проще плюнуть на фиг. Бесполезное занятие. Еще раз. Не изучать аспекты каммы следует, а жить по совести, формировать правильные взгляды, освобождаться от заблуждений.

----------


## Кунсанг

Не нужно распутывать каждый клубок. Никто об этом не говорит. Важно понять общие принципы. Что одни деяния приводят к своим последствиям. Другие к другим.

----------

Lungrig (12.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

И всё же Будда учил аспектам каммы и не просто так, ради красного словца. Правильное понимание принципов механизма каммы искореняет ложные воззрения и формирует правильные.

----------

Lungrig (12.03.2012), Федор Ф (12.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> И всё же Будда учил аспектам каммы и не просто так, ради красного словца. Правильное понимание принципов механизма каммы искореняет ложные воззрения и формирует правильные.


также золотые слова!  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Конкретное существо полностью обусловлено привязанностями (цеплянием, упадана). Поэтому и называется пятью совокупностями цепляния.
Однако отдельные деяния (камма четана или санскары, они же мысли, в том числе неблагие) возникают вследствие неведения. Если точнее, они возникают взаимно - санскары и авидья. Если еще точнее, то санскары, авидья и виджняна возникают взаимно, все три.

По крайней мере так объясняет Шарипутра. Не встречал, чтобы неведение возникало без возникновения санскары, или санскара, без возникновения неведения, или виджняна без возникновения санскар, или санскары без возникновения виджнян.

Нама-рупа возникает по причине возникновения всех трех - авидья, санскара и виджняна. Что характерно, Шарипутра объясняет возникновение ведана на основе треножника нама-рупа, салаятана и пхасо. 

Честно говоря, не знаю, где разъясняется разная причинность звеньев, кроме патиччасамуппады, но там я обнаружил полную взаимообусловленность. Хотя в комментариях встречается разрыв в упадана нидане. То есть, цепляние прекращается, если прекращена жажда, но жажда может возникнуть, а цепляние - не возникать. Откуда делают такой вывод?  Где (в какой сутте, или же только в абхидхамме?) анализируются необходимые и обязательные условия в цепи взаимозависимого возникновения?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Будда делал акценты. Возможно в это сутре есть акцент в сторону ухода от чрезмерного чего-то, поскольку главное правило Будды было это середина. Во всем следовать середине. Не расслабляясь полностью и не напрягаясь полностью. Конечно одним изучением кармы нельзя ограничиваться и зацикливаться только на одной карме. Нужно устранять гнев и т.д. Но все равно получается так что карма охватывает все. ОТкуда гнев возникает? Из предыдущих состояний неведения и гнева. Поэтому я должен сейчас прекратить создавать карму гнева, чтобы в будущем меньше испытывать гнев. Но поскольку только останавливать гнев не принесет должного благого результата, поскольку источник сохраняется - неведение, то я должен устранить неведение в первую очередь, но при этом устранении неведения меньше испытывать гнева поскольку это взаимосвязано. Чем больше гневаешься тем более ограниченным становишься также. Взаимовлияние клеш.


Еще раз повторю: достаточно понять один раз механизм каммы. Конечно это важно, никто не спорит.
Но вокруг каммы крутиться, как собака на привязи (это сравнение из Канона, не мое) может тот, кто в сансаре на веки расположен остаться. Цель же буддизма - освобождение. От каммы в том числе. И потом. Устранение неведения - это уже освобождение. За этим уже не следует ни работа с гневом, ни камма, ни прочая сансара :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не нужно распутывать каждый клубок. Никто об этом не говорит. Важно понять общие принципы. Что одни деяния приводят к своим последствиям. Другие к другим.


Ну привет! А я не об этом разве?

----------


## Кунсанг

Я имею в виду когда идет процесс устранения неведения благодаря изучению Учений о мудрости, то меньше гневаться в это время. То есть вообще меньше гневаться надо конечно. Но поскольку гнев затрудняет процесс постижения этих Учений поскольку способствует увеличению глупости и уменьшению способностей к познанию, то именно гневу необходимо уделять особое внимание чтобы он не возникал, поскольку это очень сильное омрачающее воздействие на ум. Из ума исчезают корни добродетелей накопленные за кальпы. То есть вы например совершали даяние в течение кальпы но одна вспышка гнева уничтожает все эти заслуги, говорится в Ламриме. Привязанность не так сильно вредит вроде. Привязанность к еде и так далее.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну привет! А я не об этом разве?


Нет. Вы примерно о том, что изучающий карму пытается распознать откуда возник каждый плод. Это как пытаться понять почему ты рыжий родился в силу какой кармы и т.д. Это уже неважно. Но вот откуда возникают неблагие мысли по какой причине, распознавание этого это Учение ведущее к свободе.

----------


## Won Soeng

Гнев не возникает из предыдущего гнева.
Гнев возникает из-за прекращения приятного, невозникновения приятного, возникновения неприятного, непрекращения неприятного. Именно цепляние за приятное и избегание неприятного - есть возникновение гнева.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Гнев не возникает из предыдущего гнева.
> Гнев возникает из-за прекращения приятного, невозникновения приятного, возникновения неприятного, непрекращения неприятного. Именно цепляние за приятное и избегание неприятного - есть возникновение гнева.


Это лишь внешние условия для возникновения гнева. Сама главная внутренняя причина гнева берет начало в неведении и предыдущих состояниях гнева.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это лишь внешние условия для возникновения гнева. Сама главная внутренняя причина гнева берет начало в неведении и предыдущих состояниях гнева.


Все предыдущие состояния гнева имеют причиной цепляние. Если не возникло страсти, не возникло жажды, не возникло цепляния - не возникает и гнев. Возникновение гнева в прошлом не является причиной для возникновения гнева в будущем. 

Однако, закон кармы связывает между собой санскары разных упадана скандх (т.е. разных существ). 
Поэтому гнев одного существа становится разрушением объектов привязанностей других существ, а это может быть причиной возникновения гнева этих существ. 
Но это вовсе не прямая связь. Так или иначе все происходит при посредничестве привязанностей. 
Кроме того, время здесь является обусловленным фактором. 
Возникающий гнев может быть связан как с гневом в прошлом, так и с гневом в будущем. Более того, он может быть связан с несуществующим (воображаемым, возможным, потенциальным) гневом.

В потоке сознания конкретного существа значение имеет только цепляние.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Карме необходимо придавать самое большое значение


Вот смотрите, что получается: Будда говорил, что не надо придавать такого значения - а Кунсанг говорит - нет, надо! Как вам это нравится? Дело в том, что до Будды камме придавали слишком большое значение, а Будда пришел и, видя такое дело, хотел образумить приверженцев каммы, сказав им: стоп-стоп-стоп! ерундой занимаетесь, ребята, нажмите на тормоза (ну примерно, конечно). А вы теперь пытаетесь повторить ошибки тех ребят. Зачем?

----------


## Won Soeng

Можно сказать, что все сотворено кармой. Это будет правдой. Но это бессмысленно для чувствующего существа. Говорится, что сансара безначальна. Потому что начало сансары - непостижимо.
Для всякого цепляния есть ввергающая карма, но совершенно нет необходимости что-то делать со всей этой ввергающей кармой. Вполне достаточно постижения четырех благородных истин.

----------

Федор Ф (12.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Все предыдущие состояния гнева имеют причиной цепляние. Если не возникло страсти, не возникло жажды, не возникло цепляния - не возникает и гнев. Возникновение гнева в прошлом не является причиной для возникновения гнева в будущем.


Есть же изображение колеса сансары. Там показано откуда возникает гнев. Одно животное вылезает изо рта другого. Там точно понятно все показано. Три животных вылезают друг у друга изо рта. Там собака и порыта в общем должна быть в этом рисунке.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вот смотрите, что получается: Будда говорил, что не надо придавать такого значения - а Кунсанг говорит - нет, надо! Как вам это нравится? Дело в том, что до Будды камме придавали слишком большое значение, а Будда пришел и, видя такое дело, хотел образумить приверженцев каммы, сказав им: стоп-стоп-стоп! ерундой занимаетесь, ребята, нажмите на тормоза (ну примерно, конечно). А вы теперь пытаетесь повторить ошибки тех ребят. Зачем?


Нет они присваивали карме свое ложное понимание кармы. Что страданиями исчерпывается карма или аскезой и т.д. Карма подробно объясняется в толстых книгах Будды. Значит это необходимо изучать в подробностях.

----------


## Lungrig

> Можно сказать, что все сотворено кармой. Это будет правдой. Но это бессмысленно для чувствующего существа.


это далеко не бессмысленно. этот факт устраняет неправильное восприятия реальности. например, одно из ложных восприятий - то, что явления самосущи, независимы и наделены собственными характеристиками. но поскольку все обусловлено кармой - вещи не существуют "со своей стороны". прямое постижение этого факта приводит к освобождению.

----------


## Кунсанг

Из свиньи - неведения вылезает змея - гнев и изо рта змеи петух - привязанность или страсть и потом снова изо рта петуха  - свинья вылезает и так вертится сансара. Но я слышал что рисунок может быть другим и изо рта свиньи вылезает петух и т.д. Но точно не уверен. Самое главное что из свиньи все исходит. Они питают друг друга и становятся очень сильными. Очень сильная свинья говорится и т.д.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Можно сказать, что все сотворено кармой. Это будет правдой. Но это бессмысленно для чувствующего существа. Говорится, что сансара безначальна. Потому что начало сансары - непостижимо.
> Для всякого цепляния есть ввергающая карма, но совершенно нет необходимости что-то делать со всей этой ввергающей кармой. Вполне достаточно постижения четырех благородных истин.


Вот именно. Потому что, по большому счету, мы от каммы-то и освобождаемся, поскольку, как вы верно заметили, все каммой сотворено, наше существование, прежде всего. Нельзя же так внимательно и благоговейно заниматься тем, от чего собираешься освободиться?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть же изображение колеса сансары. Там показано откуда возникает гнев. Одно животное вылезает изо рта другого. Там точно понятно все показано. Три животных вылезают друг у друга изо рта. Там собака и порыта в общем должна быть в этом рисунке.


Совершенно верно. Невежество порождает страсть, страсть порождает гнев, гнев порождает невежество. Но это не 100% точная схема, а, скорее, общая идея.
Тем не менее, гнев не порождается гневом, а порождается страстью. Может порождаться и невежеством, но уже связанным со страстью. А вот страсть - может порождаться страстью. Невежество же порождается и гневом, и страстью, и невежеством. 

Анализ всех возможных вариантов может показать, что гнев может возникать от другого гнева. То есть, причина гнева - страсть, уже забыта, есть только объект гнева, и возникновение ранее возникавшего гнева.

----------

Кунсанг (12.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Все же причины возникновения гнева также должно быть кроются в предыдущих состояниях гнева. Как привычка гневаться например. Это не подходит?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все же причины возникновения гнева также должно быть кроются в предыдущих состояниях гнева. Как привычка гневаться например. Это не подходит?


Да, склонность (привычка) к гневу - это одна из причин гнева. Существа в аду испытывают отчаянный и неутолимый гнев, в этом смысле  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> главное правило Будды было это середина. Во всем следовать середине.


Это к воззрениям о камме никак не относится.
более того, утверждение, что Будда *во всем* предлагал следовать середине - не соответствует действительности. Я по этому принципу уже сталкивался со мнением, что:
Пить - крайность
Быть трезвенником - другая крайность
Срединный путь, в соответствии с учением Будды - пить в меру  :EEK!: 

Надеюсь понятно, что приведённое умопостроение совсем не в традициях срединного пути.



> Но все равно получается так что карма охватывает все.


Не получается. Зом вам приводит ссылку, что ваше воззрение расходится с воззрением Будды.



> ОТкуда гнев возникает? Из предыдущих состояний неведения и гнева.


Нет. Состояние гнева обусловленно коренными причинами - хету. К хету относятся, в частности, и килесы. В случае гнева - доса. Сказать, что доса обусловленна предыдущей каммой, конечно можно. Но это не будет полностью правильным. Ибо тогда мы должны будем предположить, что в какой-то момент времени (триллионы кальп назад) было некое состояние, свободное от килес, которое потом, из-за каких-то поступков омрачилось, и дало нам такую негативную камму, которая начала продуцировать в будущем злобу.
Буддизм же говорит нам о том, что килесы были *всегда*. Поэтому нельзя считать их плодом какой-то каммы.



> Поэтому я должен сейчас прекратить создавать карму гнева, чтобы в будущем меньше испытывать гнев.


Простите, но у вас принципиально-неверные буддийские воззрения.
Вы должны прекратить гневаться, чтобы в будущем меньше испытывать *страданий*. Вот о чём говорит закон каммы: причина - плод. Камма - каммавипака. А не причина - причина (камма порождающая камму), как у вас выходит.

----------

Zom (13.03.2012), Федор Ф (12.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> хорошая статья Ламы Сопы Ринпоче недавно на savetibet опубликована, относительно того - откуда все берется: http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/12/lama_zopa.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Каждый объект – следствие вашей кармы: любая форма, которую вы видите, любой звук, который слышите, любой вкус, который чувствуете, любые тактильные ощущения, которые осязаете. Все происходит из вашей кармы, из вашего ума. Неприятное рождается из ваших отрицательных мыслей и действий. Приятное – из положительных мыслей, из здорового ума. Например, все детали, которые вы видите – красный свет на знаке «выход», часы, картина, фотоаппараты, люди, все святые объекты позади меня, различные божества, лама Цонкапа и т.д., – любой предмет рождается из вашего ума. Он берет начало в вас. Как гласит Абхидхармакоша: «Все происходит из вашего ума, вашей кармы». Это удивительно!


Так танка она по причине чьей каммы существует, ламы Сопы?



> Кто создает окружающую вас среду? Откуда она возникает? Кажется она вам приятной или неприятной – то, какими вам представляются вещи; то, как вы их воспринимаете, – все это берет начало в вашем уме.


Или озеро, мимо которого он едет? И если он уедет (и оно выпадет из поля его сознания), остальные люди не смогут в нём купаться?

----------

Lungrig (12.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Так танка она по причине чьей каммы существует, ламы Сопы? Или озеро, мимо которого он едет? И если он уедет (и оно выпадет из поля его сознания), остальные люди не смогут в нём купаться?


вот вопрос по существу, спасибо. то, что приводил Зом - совершенно к теме не относится и не опровергает обусловленности нашего восприятия кармой. как выше уже писали в этой ветке, там речь о неправильной практики аскезы как попытки истощить карму.

итак, что именно обусловлено кармой. обусловлено именно само переживание - т.е. то, что именно сейчас именно здесь и именно таким образом перед нами предстают феномены. т.е. плод кармы проявляется в качестве *восприятия*(видения, слышания и пр.) феномена - танки, озера и пр. в момент восприятия феномены являются неотделимыми от воспринимающего их сознания, т.е. это значит, что все феномены, сознание и воспринимающая способность - все вместе -являются нашей совокупностью формы.
в то время, для других существ, находящихся в другом месте, озеро или танка не проявляется как плод их кармы. они не существуют для них, т.е. не являются их совокупностью формы(рупа).
в то же время, возникновение как предмета озера или танки было обусловлено своими причинами(как пример - прошедшим ледником для озера и художником для танки). таким образом, кармой обусловлено наше *восприятие* феномена, а возникновение предмета(имеется ввиду возникновение НЕ в нашем восприятии) обусловлено какими-то своими причинами. 

вот, что об этом пишет Берзин(к сожалению, русского перевода нет):



> Please note, here, that when we say that our bodies or other forms of physical phenomena that are part of our form aggregate, such as a table or our friend, ripen from our networks of karmic force, we are only speaking of them as the conventional objects that we actually experience when we cognize them (tha-snyad spyod-yul). In a sense, what ripens from our karmic aftermath is their becoming objects of our experience. The table or our friend in the next room, before we see them, is not part of our aggregate of form. They did not ripen from our karmic aftermath. The table we see, when we see it, and our friend when we see him, is included in our form aggregate.
> 
> The table we see and our seeing of it both are ripened results of our networks of karmic force. The same is true of our friend that we see and our seeing of him. When we speak about our aggregates, we are speaking about all the nonstatic phenomena that make up each moment of our experience. Any form of physical phenomenon, such as a table or our friend, that is part of that moment of experience, is inseparable from our consciousness taking it as its object. We are not talking about the table or our friend in any other situation or context.
> 
> Since this can be so easily misunderstood, let me explain it a little further, although it is rather complex. In these cases, the natal source (rdzas) of our seeing of the table or our friend is the karmic tendency to see one or to see him. The natal source of something is what produces it or where it comes from, like an oven is the natal source of a loaf of bread. Only the Chittamatra school asserts that the table we see and the friend we see also comes from a karmic tendency as its natal source – in fact, this school says from the same karmic tendency as our seeing of them.
> 
> Everyone agrees, however – even the Chittamatra school – that although the obtaining cause (nyer-len-gyi rgyu) of our seeing of them is a karmic tendency, the obtaining cause for the table we see is the tree and the obtaining cause for our friend that we see is the sperm and egg of his parents. The obtaining cause of something is what transforms into it and, in the process, ceases to exist. So, we have to be very careful not to misunderstand when we say that our bodies are the ripened result of our karmic aftermath. They still also came from our parents’ sperm and egg. But, to really comprehend and digest this takes a lot of thought.

----------

Оскольд (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> итак, что именно обусловлено кармой. обусловлено именно само переживание - т.е. то, что именно сейчас именно здесь и именно таким образом перед нами предстают феномены. т.е. плод кармы проявляется в качестве *восприятия*(видения, слышания и пр.) феномена - танки, озера и пр. в момент восприятия феномены являются неотделимыми от воспринимающего их сознания, т.е. это значит, что все феномены, сознание и воспринимающая способность - все вместе -являются нашей совокупностью формы.


Да, конечно. Некоторая обусловленность есть. Но часто под неё загоняют *вообще всё*. Т.е. говорят о том, что озеро - полностью в нашем уме. Т.е. что нет некоего объекта помимо отражения в нашем уме. А такой подход, насколько я понимаю, не совсем верен.



> в то время, для других существ, находящихся в другом месте, озеро или танка не проявляется как плод их кармы. они не существуют для них, т.е. не являются их совокупностью формы(рупа).
> в то же время, возникновение как предмета озера или танки было обусловлено своими причинами(как пример - прошедшим ледником для озера и художником для танки). таким образом, кармой обусловлено наше *восприятие* феномена, а возникновение предмета(имеется ввиду возникновение НЕ в нашем восприятии) обусловлено какими-то своими причинами.


С таким подходом я не спорю.

----------

Lungrig (13.03.2012), Оскольд (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так танка она по причине чьей каммы существует, ламы Сопы?
> 
> Или озеро, мимо которого он едет? И если он уедет (и оно выпадет из поля его сознания), остальные люди не смогут в нём купаться?


Дело в том что у многих людей похожая карма видеть одни и те же вещи. Если мы живем в одном городе и видим одни и те же вещи то в этом карма у нас сходится видеть эти вещи и купаться в этом озере. Не всегда например озеро появилось в силу лишь моей кармы. Это может быть результатом коллективной кармы. Но ощущения которые будут связаны у вас лично с этим озером это уже все ваша карма.

----------


## Топпер

> Дело в том что у многих людей похожая карма видеть одни и те же вещи. Если мы живем в одном городе и видим одни и те же вещи то в этом карма у нас сходится видеть эти вещи и купаться в этом озере. Не всегда например озеро появилось в силу лишь моей кармы. Это может быть результатом коллективной кармы. Но ощущения которые будут связаны у вас лично с этим озером это уже все ваша карма.


Я, конечно же, такое объяснение знаю. Но меня оно, честно говоря, не удовлетворяет. Вместо того, чтобы предположить, что существует некий объект, независимый от нас, нам приходится вводить некое коллективное видение, некую общую камму, чтобы объяснить его существование.
Честно говоря, такое объяснение плохо стыкуется с опытом.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это к воззрениям о камме никак не относится.
> более того, утверждение, что Будда *во всем* предлагал следовать середине - не соответствует действительности. Я по этому принципу уже сталкивался со мнением, что:
> 
> Простите, но у вас принципиально-неверные буддийские воззрения.
> Вы должны прекратить гневаться, чтобы в будущем меньше испытывать *страданий*. Вот о чём говорит закон каммы: причина - плод. Камма - каммавипака. А не причина - причина (камма порождающая камму), как у вас выходит.


Карма ума создается? Гневная мысль создает карму. Одна из характеристик кармы по результату от деяния это схожие последствия - это испытание гнева вновь и вновь и усиление гнева. Три животных это показывают на картинке. Чем больше гнева тем больше страданий. Я этого и не отрицаю.

----------


## Топпер

> Карма ума создается? Гневная мысль создает карму. Одна из характеристик кармы по результату от деяния это схожие последствия - это испытание гнева вновь и вновь и усиление гнева.


Но это не более, чем сопутствующее явление. Оно не центральное в законе каммы. Конечно же мы накапливаем определённые тенденции. Более того, иногда они столь сильны, что человек рождается, например, животным, лишённым разума и понимания, что такое хорошо и, что такое плохо. Но повторюсь, что это не главное, ибо те моменты сознания, которые являются каммавипакой, не обладают потенциалом порождать новую камму. Более того, такие моменты сознания не содержат, например, гнев в своём составе. Гнев может вырасти на данной почве лишь по нашему желанию.

----------

Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я, конечно же, такое объяснение знаю. Но меня оно, честно говоря, не удовлетворяет. Вместо того, чтобы предположить, что существует некий объект, независимый от нас, нам приходится вводить некое коллективное видение, некую общую камму, чтобы объяснить его существование.
> Честно говоря, такое объяснение плохо стыкуется с опытом.


Такой некий объект и так вне нашего ума есть. Не всегда некий объект порождение моей кармы. Но ВОСПРИНИМАТЬ его у меня карма есть. Приводят такой пример как дождь. У меня есть карма промокнуть под дождем но я его лично один не создавал этот дождь. Это плод коллективной кармы. Когда на миллионный город проливается дождь то у многих людей есть схожая карма промокнуть под этим дождем.

----------

Lungrig (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Нет это противоречит закону кармы. Деяния ума как плод когда проявляются это одновременно причина для получения в будущем результата. Гнев его вспышка это одновременно и плод кармы ума и причина для будущего плода. Создается причина негативной кармы. Одновременно является и плодом и новой причиной. Иначе если как у вас взять то получится противоречие. Давным давно у нас бы не было гнева.

----------


## Топпер

> Такой некий объект и так вне нашего ума есть. Не всегда некий объект порождение моей кармы. Но ВОСПРИНИМАТЬ его у меня карма есть. Приводят такой пример как дождь. У меня есть карма промокнуть под дождем но я его лично один не создавал этот дождь. Это плод коллективной кармы. Когда на миллионный город проливается дождь то у многих людей есть схожая карма промокнуть под этим дождем.


Ок. Тогда наше понимание почти сходится. За исключением коллективной каммы. Но в данном случае это - не суть.



> Нет это противоречит закону кармы. Деяния ума как плод когда проявляются это одновременно причина для получения в будущем результата.


Нет. Это неверно. Это не причина, это только условия на которых может базироваться причина.



> Гнев его вспышка это одновременно и плод кармы ума и причина для будущего плода.


Соответственно это *принципиально* неверно. Будда, как раз подобное воззрение критиковал. Если бы, какие-либо действия вы бы делали по причине прошлой каммы, тогда воры всегда были бы ворами, убийцы - убийцами. Брахманы - брахманами. У нас не было бы возможности выйти из сансары.

----------

Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Соответственно это *принципиально* неверно. Будда, как раз подобное воззрение критиковал. Если бы, какие-либо действия вы бы делали по причине прошлой каммы, тогда воры всегда были бы ворами, убийцы - убийцами. Брахманы - брахманами. У нас не было бы возможности выйти из сансары.


Да нет схожесть причин и плода это лишь одна из характеристик кармы. Убийца будет склонен в будущем к убийству и убивание будет доставлять ему радость. Таков плод по схожести. В общем так и есть что закоренелые воры будут и дальше ворами если родятся людьми. Но могут родиться и в аду. Там воровать уже не получится. Возможность выхода из сансары дает обращение к Дхарме что является большой редкостью и плодом прошлых добродетелей.

----------


## Топпер

> Да нет схожесть причин и плода это лишь одна из характеристик кармы. Убийца будет склонен в будущем к убийству и убивание будет доставлять ему радость. Таков плод по схожести.  В общем так и есть что закоренелые воры будут и дальше ворами если родятся людьми.


Пример того же Ангулималы говорит об обратном.



> Возможность выхода из сансары дает обращение к Дхарме что является большой редкостью и плодом прошлых добродетелей.


Закоренелый вор и убийца не смогли бы обратиться к Дхамме, если бы всё было так, как вы описали. Они бы зависели от своих прошлых, неблагих поступков и продолжали бы и в будущем творить только неблагие поступки.

----------

Zom (13.03.2012), Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Пример того же Ангулималы говорит об обратном.
> 
> Закоренелый вор и убийца не смогли бы обратиться к Дхамме, если бы всё было так, как вы описали. Они бы зависели от своих прошлых, неблагих поступков и продолжали бы и в будущем творить только неблагие поступки.


Ну они же не создают только одну карму убийства. Хотя закоренелый убийца вряд ли скоро встретит Дхарму. Кармы много создается. И даже закоренелый убийца если однажды вдруг создаст благую карму то она может дать свой результат. Но Будда про это и сказал что если бросить семена горчицы на иголку которая воткнута острием вверх то шанс встретить Дхарму также мал как и то что одно семечко удержится на острие. Это почти чудо что кто-то встречает Дхарму. Если взять общее количество жс. Или пример слепой черепахи которая раз в 100 лет всплывает на поверхность океана. То что она всплыла это получение рождения человеком. Но то что она попадет головой в кольцо плавающее по океану это будет редкостью подобной встрече с Дхармой. Поэтому жс находятся в плену кармы и омрачений.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Пример того же Ангулималы говорит об обратном.
> 
> Закоренелый вор и убийца не смогли бы обратиться к Дхамме, если бы всё было так, как вы описали. Они бы зависели от своих прошлых, неблагих поступков и продолжали бы и в будущем творить только неблагие поступки.


У Ангулималы была высокая карма стать архатом, но вот карма встречи с неблагим Наставником и дальнейшие его убийства его чуть не погубили. Хорошо что проявилась карма его благая встретить Будду.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну они же не создают только одну карму убийства. Хотя закоренелый убийца вряд ли скоро встретит Дхарму. Кармы много создается. И даже закоренелый убийца если однажды вдруг создаст благую карму то она может дать свой результат.


"Вдруг" - он не смог бы создать благую камму из неблагой, если бы каммавипака обладала потенциалом порождать новую камму. Это противоречило бы самой идее каммы.
"Вдруг" переключится с неблагой каммы на благую или наоборот (если мы рассматриваем вариант, когда у убийцы есть накопления, как чёрной, так и белой каммы), также было бы невозможно. Потому, что тот, кто под воздействием неблагой каммы гнева, вновь гневается, продолжил бы гневаться и дальше. У него бы просто не было предпосылок на переключение. 
Кроме того, такой посыл противоречил бы нашему опыту. А наш опыт показывает, что даже во время гнева или неблагоприятной ситуации, мы можем сохранять спокойствие или подавлять наш гнев.

----------

Zom (13.03.2012), Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Повторю что кармы много создается а вы говорите так что у него только одна карма есть. Есть белые и черные кармические семена у всех. Они созревают в своей очереди и в силу условий. Нет такого что полностью черная карма у жс. Ну если у кого-то очень много черной кармы то человек даже без перерождения может упасть в ад. Там он будет очень долго и не скоро встретит Дхарму. И потом я не подразумевал вовсе что вдруг это создание благой кармы из неблагой.

----------


## Топпер

> Повторю что кармы много создается а вы говорите так что у него только одна карма есть. Есть белые и черные кармические семена у всех. Они созревают в своей очереди и в силу условий.


Созревают. Это называется каммавипака. Но каммавипака не обладает порождающим потенциалом. Например, каммавипака может породить условия, когда вы почувствуете боль или потерю. Но вот как реагировать: с мудростью или с гневом, это камма не задаёт. Хотя, конечно, человек как правило действует так, как привычнее.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Созревают. Это называется каммавипака. Но каммавипака не обладает порождающим потенциалом. Например, каммавипака может породить условия, когда вы почувствуете боль или потерю. Но вот как реагировать: с мудростью или с гневом, это камма не задаёт. Хотя, конечно, человек как правило действует так, как привычнее.


Карма создается и испытывается в каждый момент. Об этом речь когда говорится что и причина и плод присутствуют одновременно в деянии. 
Карма создается также умом. В моменты неблагой мысли вы создаете новую причину страданий, но сама неблагая мысль которая возникла она не возникла ниоткуда. Она возникла из-за прошлой кармы. В один день вы можете быть в депрессии целый день. В другой целый день радостны можете быть. Это также плоды прошлой кармы. Но в то же время это причины для будущих плодов.

----------


## Топпер

> Карма создается и испытывается в каждый момент. Об этом речь когда говорится что и причина и плод присутствуют одновременно в деянии.


Создание каммы и получение результата - это разные мгновения работы сознания.



> Карма создается также умом. В моменты неблагой мысли вы создаете новую причину страданий, но сама неблагая мысль которая возникла она не возникла ниоткуда. Она возникла из-за прошлой кармы. В один день вы можете быть в депрессии целый день. В другой целый день радостны можете быть. Это также плоды прошлой кармы.


Да - это плоды прошлой каммы. Но радость или грусть, сами по себе, камму не создают. Они - только декорации для её создания.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Создание каммы и получение результата - это разные мгновения работы сознания.
> 
> Да - это плоды прошлой каммы. Но радость или грусть, сами по себе, камму не создают. Они - только декорации для её создания.


Карма создается и испытывается умом также говорится. Сама мысль в депрессии на протяжении дня повторяющаяся много раз "я убью себя" это одновременно и плод прошлой неблагой кармы и причина будущего плохого результата. В один момент это и причина и плод получается.

----------


## Топпер

> Карма создается и испытывается умом также говорится. Сама мысль в депрессии на протяжении дня повторяющаяся много раз "я убью себя" это одновременно и плод прошлой неблагой кармы и причина будущего плохого результата.


Нет. Это неверно. 
Есть мгновения сознания, когда наличествует горестное состояние сознание. Это - плод каммы. И есть мысль "я убью себя". Эта идея не есть плод каммы, хотя и обусловлена плохим настроением.



> В один момент это и причина и плод получается.


Нет. Акты сознания происходят с очень большой частотой. Обычно человек воспринимает их, как один акт. На деле же, это разные моменты.

----------


## Кунсанг

Для примера можно взять зерно. Это одновременно и плод и причина будущих зерен. Также и мысль как зерно.

----------


## Топпер

> Для примера можно взять зерно. Это одновременно и плод и причина будущих зерен. Также и мысль как зерно.


Зерно - это зерно. Если хотите, его тоже можно на части разобрать, и посмотреть, из чего прорастёт росток, какой слой является плодом растения и т.д.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (13.03.2012), Фил (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Это принцип. Неблагая или благая мысль ниоткуда не возникают. Они возникают по прошлой причине как зерно. Когда они возникли это плод - зерно и одновременно причина будущих плодов -"зерен".

----------


## Федор Ф

Если все зависит только от каммы, то нет смысла в наших стремлениях, усилиях, прозрениях. Зачем? Все равно не преодолеть каммические цепи? Но в том-то и дело, что можно преодолеть, подняться над этой сетью каммы, чтобы она тебя не уловила. Этому учил Будда. И история Ангулималы - тому пример. Смысл этой истории- противостояние камме и победа над ней.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если все зависит только от каммы, то нет смысла в наших стремлениях, усилиях, прозрениях. Зачем? Все равно не преодолеть каммические цепи? Но в том-то и дело, что можно преодолеть, подняться над этой сетью каммы, чтобы она тебя не уловила. Этому учил Будда. И история Ангулималы - тому пример. Смысл этой истории- противостояние камме и победа над ней.


Несмотря на то что проявляются омрачения, если человек встретил Дхарму он способен противостоять им. Когда возникает омрачение, неблагая мысль, если есть мудрость различения что хорошо а что плохо, то можно будет отвергнуть неблагое сразу после его возникновения. О чем говорил Топпер. Это будет уже собственно нашим влиянием на свою карму и улучшением ее. Тогда и плоды будут другими. Допустим в один момент возник гнев, это распознается как гнев и в следующий момент он пресекается и уже гнева нет. Тогда и плода от него не будет. Будет уже плод от терпения, такой как спокойствие в будущем и красота тела физического. Чем больше человек старается следовать благому тем больше перед ним открывается благих врат вхождения в новые добродетели говорится. Больше благих вариантов развития, больше выбора в действиях. Чем больше человек следует своим страстям тем больше он попадает под влияние своей кармы и не может сильно влиять на нее. Как трамвай на рельсах который едет в депо - плохие рождения, никуда свернуть не может.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Несмотря на то что проявляются омрачения, если человек встретил Дхарму он способен противостоять им. Когда возникает омрачение, неблагая мысль, если есть мудрость различения что хорошо а что плохо, то можно будет отвергнуть неблагое сразу после его возникновения. О чем говорил Топпер. Это будет уже собственно нашим влиянием на свою карму и улучшением ее. Тогда и плоды будут другими. Допустим в один момент возник гнев, это распознается как гнев и в следующий момент он пресекается и уже гнева нет. Тогда и плода от него не будет. Будет уже плод от терпения, такой как спокойствие в будущем и красота тела физического. Чем больше человек старается следовать благому тем больше перед ним открывается благих врат вхождения в новые добродетели говорится. Больше благих вариантов развития, больше выбора в действиях. Чем больше человек следует своим страстям тем больше он попадает под влияние своей кармы и не может сильно влиять на нее. Как трамвай на рельсах который едет в депо - плохие рождения, никуда свернуть не может.


Это все верно и понятно. Конечно, каммический механизм существует, конечно, его нужно учитывать, но суть не в этом. Суть в том, что цель - не исправление каммы и не приобретение благой каммы, цель  - освобождение от каммы. Об этом надо помнить. Именно это я хочу донести в данной теме. Об этом Будда говорил в МН 101, в сутте об Ангулимале и много еще где. Потому что до Будды все только тем и занимались, что исправляли свою камму, следовательно, никто не освобождался. Будда изменил многое в индийских духовных методах (даже очень продвинутых), в том числе и отношение к камме. Заметьте - он не отрицал каммический механизм и не умалял его значение - он изменил отношение к нему.

----------


## Кунсанг

Ангулимала развил мудрость постижения пустотности и эта мудрость отсекла всю его карму. Он говорится не очистил всю негативную карму убийств а отсек ее при помощи мудрости и эта карма стала подобна прожаренным семенам которые никогда не дадут плод. Но чтобы приблизиться к такой мудрости необходимы накопления добродетелей путем создания благой кармы и несовершения неблагой. Такой постепенный путь приблизиться к мудрости. Когда совершается любая добродетель то заслуги посвящаются тому чтобы в будущем обрести эту мудрость. Освободиться от кармы это не происходит ведь сразу. Пока нет такой мудрости любая добродетель становится причиной счастья в сансаре, но не освобождает от сансары и кармы, говорится.

----------


## Zom

> Это принцип. Неблагая или благая мысль ниоткуда не возникают. Они возникают по прошлой причине как зерно.


Возникает из ваших загрязнений в уме. 

Например, вши у бомжей возникают не по каким-то далёким прошлым причинам, а потому что они грязные здесь-и-сейчас. Точно также и неблагие мысли будут возникать только тогда, когда ваш ум наводнён загрязнениями здесь и сейчас. Загрязнения ума - это причина возникновения неблагих мыслей. Загрязнения ума - это не результат каммы. Откуда берутся загрязнения Будда говорит здесь: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm




> Ангулимала развил мудрость постижения пустотности и эта мудрость отсекла всю его карму. Он говорится не очистил всю негативную карму убийств а отсек ее при помощи мудрости и эта карма стала подобна прожаренным семенам которые никогда не дадут плод.


Ничего он не отсекал. Негативная камма, которую он накопил, уже начала давать результаты, хотя он уже был архатом.

МН 86:

Увидал Блаженный достопочтенного Ангулималу издалека еще, а увидев, сказал достопочтенному Ангулимале:
- Ты стерпи, брахман! Ты стерпи, брахман! Созревание твоих прежних поступков, из-за которого ты был бы много лет, много сотен лет, много сотен тысяч лет терзаем в аду, ты теперь, о брахман, переживаешь уже в явленности.

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ничего он не отсекал. Негативная камма, которую он накопил, уже начала давать результаты, хотя он уже был архатом.


Да. Но это была уже побежденная камма. В этой победе и состоял духовный подвиг Ангулималы.

----------

Кунсанг (13.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Возникает из ваших загрязнений в уме. Например, вши у бомжей возникают не по каким-то далёким прошлым причинам, а потому что они грязные здесь-и-сейчас. Точно также и неблагие мысли будут возникать только тогда, когда ваш ум наводнён загрязнениями здесь и сейчас. Загрязнения ума - это причина возникновения неблагих мыслей. Загрязнения ума - это не результат каммы. Откуда берутся загрязнения Будда говорит здесь: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Эти неблагие мысли и есть загрязнения ума. Я жажду чего-либо - это и есть загрязнение страстной привязанности. Я убью его - эта неблагая мысль и есть загрязнение злобой. ПОскольку карма создается и мыслями то это и есть результат кармы ума.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ничего он не отсекал. Негативная камма, которую он накопил, уже начала давать результаты, хотя он уже был архатом.
> [/COLOR]


Это не согласуется со здравым смыслом. Становление архатом означает выход из сансары, выход из-под влияния кармы. Но поскольку негативная карма так сильна то даже некоторое время после становления архатом, архат испытывает некоторые плоды. Но это 1% или меньше от прошлой негативной кармы. Или вы думаете что Ангулимала испытал после становления архатом всю карму убийства 999 человек? Говорится что негативной кармы очень много и ее невозможно очистить полностью. Уменьшить возможно но полностью не очистить потому что ее слишком много. Поэтому после становления архатом 99% кармы негативной нейтрализуется.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Например, вши у бомжей возникают не по каким-то далёким прошлым причинам, а потому что они грязные здесь-и-сейчас. Точно также и неблагие мысли будут возникать только тогда, когда ваш ум наводнён загрязнениями здесь и сейчас. [/COLOR]


Вши у бомжей могут возникать как раз по далеким причинам. Карма стать бомжом и жить со вшами на грязном теле могла быть создана много кальп назад. И возможно пятьсот жизней он так уже живет со вшами на теле. Рождается, потом опять становится "бомжом", потом на нем вновь и вновь поселяются вши.

----------


## Zom

> Эти неблагие мысли и есть загрязнения ума.


Нет, это разные вещи.




> ПОскольку карма создается и мыслями то это и есть результат кармы ума.


Вы путаетесь. Да, плохую камму можно накопить плохой мыслью о ком-то. Но результат этой каммы будет проявлен вовсе не в виде новой мысли ))




> Это не согласуется со здравым смыслом.


Зато согласуется со словами Будды.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы путаетесь. Да, плохую камму можно накопить плохой мыслью о ком-то. Но результат этой каммы будет проявлен вовсе не в виде новой мысли ))
> Зато согласуется со словами Будды.


В том числе и в виде новой мысли. В любом случае новые неблагие мысли имеют причиной неведение и прошлые неблагие состояния ума. Поскольку в карме говорится о схожести причины и результата, то такая неблагая мысль как допустим - Я лучше его, а он хуже меня - то есть такое загрязнение как гордыня, возникает также из-за причины такой как неведение и проявление гордыни в прошлом. По вашему неблагие мысли и загрязнения ума это разные вещи, но это одно и то же. Иначе получается что страстная привязанность это не мысль обладать объектом, а некая абстракционная энергия. Какое-то чувство невыразимое. 

Насчет согласуется со словами Будды, то я уже имею представление о вашем толковании слов Будды, когда вы трактуете Нирвану как полную аннигиляцию всякого ума и жизни. Будда о таком не говорил вообще. Прекращение страданий это Нирвана и это не прекращение такое что полностью все исчезает. Исчезают омрачения и остается чистый ум. Есть 4 БИ. Там говорится есть страдание и есть прекращение страдания. Но не говорится о какой-то полной аннигиляции :Smilie:

----------


## Lungrig

> Да, конечно. Некоторая обусловленность есть. Но часто под неё загоняют *вообще всё*. Т.е. говорят о том, что озеро - полностью в нашем уме. Т.е. что нет некоего объекта помимо отражения в нашем уме. А такой подход, насколько я понимаю, не совсем верен.


насколько я понимаю, в читтаматре подобные взгляды - т.е. то, что "место рождения" всех явлений в нашем потоке ума. в то время как в мадхъямаке считается, что кармические тенденции переживать или по-другому - *воспринимать* явления - проистекают из нашего потока ума, а "место рождения" некоторых явлений(т.е. явлений не психического характера - таких как эмоции и пр.) - вне нашего потока ума.

но тем не менее, тот факт, что мы нечто воспринимаем - т.е. любое наше восприятие шестью чувствами - возникает как результат накопленной ранее кармы. это означает, что такой ментальный фактор, как ощущение - обусловлен кармой. поскольку это фактор сопровождает каждый момент восприятия

----------


## Zom

> По вашему неблагие мысли и загрязнения ума это разные вещи, но это одно и то же.


Не одно и то же. Это разные психические конструкты. Разные дхаммы, если говорить абхидхаммическим языком.
Первое возникает из второго, второе подпитывает первое. Но это вещи разные. Например, может не быть неблагих мыслей. Но это не означает, что нет в уме и загрязнений. Как раз они-то там есть, и именно из-за их наличия неблагие мысли и возникают.




> Насчет согласуется со словами Будды, то я уже имею представление о вашем толковании слов Будды, когда вы трактуете Нирвану как полную аннигиляцию всякого ума и жизни. Будда о таком не говорил вообще.


Говорил. Просто вы в силу цепляния за свою самость не можете даже концептуально с ним согласиться.




> Есть 4 БИ. Там говорится есть страдание и есть прекращение страдания.


Да. А что такое 1-ая истина о страдании? Пять кхандх - это страдание. Что такое прекращение страдания? Прекращение 5 кхандх - это прекращение страдания. А что такое пять кхандх? Это тело, чувство, восприятие, формации ума, сознание. Таким образом полное прекращение страдания - это когда прекращается тело и сознание.

----------

Raudex (14.03.2012), Сергей Ч (13.03.2012), Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Таким образом полное прекращение страдания - это когда прекращается тело и сознание.


А как же насчет тождества нирваны и сансары?  :Smilie:  Страдание - это свойство омраченного ума.

----------


## Zom

> А как же насчет тождества нирваны и сансары?


А чего тут. Это - ошибочная концепция, родившаяся в умах более поздних буддийских философов.

----------

Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> А чего тут. Это - ошибочная концепция, родившаяся в умах более поздних буддийских философов.


Просветление Будды было "здесь и сейчас", а не после его смерти.

----------


## Топпер

> Насчет согласуется со словами Будды, то я уже имею представление о вашем толковании слов Будды, когда вы трактуете Нирвану как полную аннигиляцию всякого ума и жизни. Будда о таком не говорил вообще. Прекращение страданий это Нирвана и это не прекращение такое что полностью все исчезает. Исчезают омрачения и остается чистый ум. Есть 4 БИ. Там говорится есть страдание и есть прекращение страдания. Но не говорится о какой-то полной аннигиляции


Тем не менее, когда неведение и жажда жизни побеждены, в момент смерти тела, новые нама-рупа не возникают у Будды. В Ниббане нет обусловленных дхамм, из которых и состоит нама-рупа. В Ниббане есть только Ниббана. А пять ккхандх - не существуют. Это не личные воззрения Зома, это - азы буддийской философии.

----------

Zom (13.03.2012), Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А как же насчет тождества нирваны и сансары?  Страдание - это свойство омраченного ума.


Никакого тождества быть не может. Будда говорил, что "саббе самскара - дуккха".* Все* дхаммы - страдание. Обусловленные дхаммы, разумеется. Страдательны они, по своей сути, т.к. содержат в себе аниччу. И здесь нет разницы чьи это дхаммы: Просветлённого или обычного человека.




> Просветление Будды было "здесь и сейчас", а не после его смерти.


Под деревом Бодхи у Будды была саупадисесаниббанадхату. В момент смерти тела наступила анупадисесаниббанадхату - полная, окончательная Ниббана.

----------

Zom (13.03.2012), Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Тем не менее, когда неведение и жажда жизни побеждены, в момент смерти тела, новые нама-рупа не возникают у Будды. В Ниббане нет обусловленных дхамм, из которых и состоит нама-рупа. В Ниббане есть только Ниббана. А пять ккхандх - не существуют. Это не личные воззрения Зома, это - азы буддийской философии.


когда неведение пресечено, после смерти новые *обусловленные* кармой и омрачениями скандхи не возникают. в нирване нет обусловдленных дхарм, из которых состоят скандхи. освобожденные личности перерождаются в телах из чистого света. это не чьи-либо личные воззрения - это азы буддийской философии. 

не забываем упомянуть, что версия тхеравады - высказана Топпером, а версия махаяны высказана в этом моем пассаже.

----------


## Lungrig

> Никакого тождества быть не может.


тождество сансары и нирваны в их способе существования - пустотности.

----------


## Zom

> освобожденные личности перерождаются в телах из чистого света.


Тела из чистого света не обусловлены?

----------

Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> когда неведение пресечено, после смерти новые *обусловленные* кармой и омрачениями скандхи не возникают. в нирване нет обусловдленных дхарм, из которых состоят скандхи.


Нет, конечно.



> освобожденные личности перерождаются в телах из чистого света.


Какой необусловленной дхамме соответсвтует "чистый свет"? Я, что-то не припомню таковой дхаммы.



> тождество сансары и нирваны в их способе существования - пустотности.


???
Ниббана не является причинно-обусловленной, поэтому странно здесь говорить о какой бы то ни было пустотности.

----------


## Оскольд

> освобожденные личности перерождаются в телах из чистого света.


Ув.* Lungrig*, Вас не затруднит процитировать источники по этому поводу? Спасибо.

----------


## Lungrig

> Тела из чистого света не обусловлены?


совершенно верно, тела из чистого света не обусловлены неведением и омрачениями. точно также, как и нирвана.

----------


## Zom

> совершенно верно, тела из чистого света не обусловлены неведением и омрачениями.


Но иными вещами ведь обусловлены? Не возникли же они из ниоткуда или сами из себя?

----------

Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Ув.* Lungrig*, Вас не затруднит процитировать источники по этому поводу? Спасибо.


чтобы найти в сутрах нужно потратить время. сейчас его не имею. вот вам цитата из Берзина:



> Thus, when arhats achieve nirvana – whether they are shravaka, pratyekabuddha, or bodhisattva arhats – they are free of all karmic ripenings of intermittently ripening karmic aftermath (networks of karmic force and karmic tendencies). The continuities of their aggregates are no longer tainted. Since they lack any findable defining characteristics on their own side that could still make them tainted, they are no longer tainted. Each moment of their continuity comes from deep awareness (ye-shes), not from unawareness. This is because according to Gelug Prasangika, even unawareness about how all phenomena exist is included among the obscurations preventing liberation and arhats have achieved a true stopping of this set of obscurations. Only if aggregates come directly from unawareness in the previous moment can they be considered tainted. When arhats die from the lifetime in which they achieved liberation, however, they are reborn with bodies made of pure light, as in the common Mahayana tenets.


и еще



> The various schools that subscribe to the common Mahayana explanation of karma each explain slightly differently what we start to rid ourselves of and what we finish ridding ourselves of at each of these arya stages. However, they all agree that when we achieve arhatship, we will no longer experience any suffering or compulsively feel like repeating our previous karmic patterns of behavior. But we have only achieved nirvana with residue (lhag-bcas-kyi myang-‘das). Until we die and get rid of the residue of tainted, samsaric bodies with which we were born, we could still be hit by a car or get cancer, but we would not suffer.
> 
> Once we die, however, we achieve nirvana without residue (lhag-med myang-‘das), parinirvana, and no such things would ever happen to us again. We would be reborn with bodies made of light. Such bodies are not samsaric and not thrown by craving, an obtainer, or a further existence impulse. However, we are still not free of our karmic constant habits or what continuously ripens from them. But, I will not go into detail about this here, since the various schools have different assertions concerning it.

----------

Оскольд (13.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> совершенно верно, тела из чистого света не обусловлены неведением и омрачениями. точно также, как и нирвана.


Но обусловлены пространством, временем, сознанием. Контактом, может быть. Не могут же тела, даже из чистого света, скажем, вне пространства существовать.

----------


## Топпер

> совершенно верно, тела из чистого света не обусловлены неведением и омрачениями. точно также, как и нирвана.


Они не могут быть точно такими же. Нет такой необусловленной дхаммы "чистый свет". Даже у вайбхашиков к необусловленным относились только Ниббана, акаса и ниродха. И никакого света не было. Свет - это видимое.

----------

Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Так не просто видимое - самое главное тут - что есть движение, изменчивость. А раз движение и изменчивость есть - то это в принципе не может быть необусловленным. А раз оно обусловлено - значит рано или поздно прекратится. Было телом света - стало телом тьмы .)

----------


## Топпер

> Так не просто видимое - самое главное тут - что есть движение, изменчивость. А раз движение и изменчивость есть - то это в принципе не может быть необусловленным. А раз оно обусловлено - значит рано или поздно прекратится. Было телом света - стало телом тьмы .)


Так вот это понять и принять - самое сложное. Не зря Будда говорил, что его учение - против течения.

----------

Федор Ф (13.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так вот это понять и принять - самое сложное. Не зря Будда говорил, что его учение - против течения.


Немного уточню - самое сложное - преодолеть стремление к существованию и наслаждению в существовании, отсюда и за пределы слегка измененного образа вечного райского блаженства мало кто отважится шагнуть.

----------


## Lungrig

то, что необусловлено неведением и аффектами и есть нирвана. по-другому быть не может. вы заблуждаетесь, если думаете, что сущностный признак нирваны - это "то, где нельзя двигаться".
причинно необусловленное - это то, что не связано с причинно-зависимым происхождением, а причиной последнего является неведение. прекратив эту цепочку пратитьясамутпады - устранив неведение - актуализируется "причинно-необусловленная дхарма". если кого-то смущают тела из чистого света - так это не страшно. это ведь за пределами пратитьясамутпады, а это значит, что точно выразить нирвану утверждающими терминами не представляется никакой возможности. считайте это метафорой. 

будда говорил в сутрах праджняпарамиты, что дхармы не обладают сущностными признаками. это относится к любым видам дхарм - обусловленным и необусловленным(по классификации тхеравады). это означает, что сансара и нирвана тождественны по своей природе. представителям тхеравады в это верить не обязательно, поскольку не зная этого, они, накопив заслуги и мудрость в рамках методов их традиции, итак достигнут архатства.

----------


## Топпер

> то, что необусловлено неведением и аффектами и есть нирвана. по-другому быть не может. вы заблуждаетесь, если думаете, что сущностный признак нирваны - это "то, где нельзя двигаться".


Отсутствие неведения и аффектов - это только один из факторов. Второй фактор - это отсутствие страданий в какой бы то ни было форме. *Любые*, подчёркиваю *любые* обусловленные дхаммы обладают характеристиками рождения, старения и смерти. Даже если они длятся всего один мысленный момент. Поэтому все обусловленные дхаммы несут в себе страдание. Страдание - это сама суть любых обусловленных дхамм. И неважно в чьём потоке сознания они находятся: Будды или нарака.



> причинно необусловленное - это то, что не связано с причинно-зависимым происхождением, а причиной последнего является неведение. прекратив эту цепочку пратитьясамутпады - устранив неведение - актуализируется "причинно-необусловленная дхарма".


Устранив неведение человек перестаёт продуцировать новую камму. Кроме того у него исчезают три вида жажды. Соответственно, в момент смерти, патиччасамуппада не запускается вновь. Ни виньяна, ни  остальная нама, ни рупа,  не творятся вновь. Раз нет нама-рупы, нет ни тела, ни сознания, ни ощущений, ни представлений. Ничего, из чего состоял поток сознания в сансаре, в Ниббане нет.



> если кого-то смущают тела из чистого света - так это не страшно. это ведь за пределами пратитьясамутпады, а это значит, что точно выразить нирвану утверждающими терминами не представляется никакой возможности. считайте это метафорой.


Это очень нехорошая метафора т.к. она переносит Ниббану в область бытия. А это неверно. Никаких тел света, тени, и т.п. в ниббане нет. Всё это сансарические концепции.



> будда говорил в сутрах праджняпарамиты, что дхармы не обладают сущностными признаками. это относится к любым видам дхарм - обусловленным и необусловленным(по классификации тхеравады). это означает, что сансара и нирвана тождественны по своей природе. представителям тхеравады в это верить не обязательно, поскольку не зная этого, они, накопив заслуги и мудрость в рамках методов их традиции, итак достигнут архатства.


А здесь пока не во что верить или не верить. Сверяя праджняпарамитские сутры с Каноном, мы можем видеть ошибочность взглядов в них изложенных. А доказательства истинности этих сутр, появившихся через пятьсот лет после париниббаны Будды Готамы, пока так и не было представлено. Поэтому опираться на столь сомнительный источник я бы не советовал.

----------

Zom (13.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

правильно, устранение неведения устраняет пратитьясамутпаду и, соответственно - страдание. а также устраняет возникшие из неведения и кармы - форму, ощущения, различения,  формирующие факторы, сознания - кто ж спорит? в нирване ничего того, что было в сансаре нет. нирвана не связана с пратитьясамутпадой. в этом смысле и есть угасание. угасание пратитьясамутпады. и тела из чистого света никогда не присутствовали в сансаре. они "присутствуют" в нирване. метафора не идеальна, но она дает представление о том, что тела из чистого света - за пределами пратитьясамутпады - т.е. сансары - т.е. за пределами двенадцати звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения и не обусловлена ими. 




> Сверяя праджняпарамитские сутры с Каноном, мы можем видеть ошибочность взглядов в них изложенных. А доказательства истинности этих сутр, появившихся через пятьсот лет после париниббаны Будды Готамы, пока так и не было представлено. Поэтому опираться на столь сомнительный источник я бы не советовал.


ну, это только лишь домыслы.

----------


## Топпер

> нирвана не связана с пратитьясамутпадой. в этом смысле и есть угасание. угасание пратитьясамутпады. и тела из чистого света никогда не присутствовали в сансаре. они "присутствуют" в нирване. метафора не идеальна, но она дает представление о том, что тела из чистого света - за пределами пратитьясамутпады - т.е. сансары - т.е. за пределами двенадцати звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения и не обусловлена ими.


Так нет дхамм в Ниббане, кроме самой ниббана дхаммы. Не из чего состоять телу света.
Вообще непонятно на каком основании вы вводите данную метафору.



> ну, это только лишь домыслы.


Вы делаете голословное заявление.
Для того, чтобы ваше заявление имело силу:
1.докажите аутентичность сутр праджняпарамиты (с источниками, разумеется, которые бы показали их существования во времена Будды или первых соборов)
2.Обоснуйте отсутствие разночтений. (Я таковые привести могу)

----------

Zom (13.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> и тела из чистого света никогда не присутствовали в сансаре. они "присутствуют" в нирване. метафора не идеальна, но она дает представление о том, что тела из чистого света - за пределами пратитьясамутпады - т.е. сансары - т.е. за пределами двенадцати звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения и не обусловлена ими.


Мне при таких аргументах сразу вспоминается высказывание председателя Шестого Буддийского Собора:

В ниббане нет таких вещей как ум или сопутствующие факторы ума, которые имеют место в мире чувств и мире Форм. Естественным образом следует, что ум и материя, принадлежащие 31 сфере существования, полностью отсутствуют в ниббане. Однако некоторые любят заявлять, что после париниббаны Будды и Архаты обретают особый вид ума и материи в ниббане. Такое чрезмерное умствование характерно для тех, кто не может отпустить своё эго.

На этот счёт один учёный Саядо сказал, что если в ниббане есть особый вид ума и материи, то там также должен быть особый вид перерождений, который порождает особые виды старости, болезней, смерти, а эти в свою очередь являются причиной особых видов страданий, стенаний, печали, отчаяния и боли. Когда учения ясным образом говорят о прекращении, не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде сущестования. Прекращение указывает на ничто иное как на «ничто». Ниббана, которая не связана с умом и материей, не может быть связана ни с этим миром, ни с другими мирами.

----------

Алексей Е (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

проведем мысленный эксперимент: наблюдаемая группа из 1000(условное число) людей, взятых из разных мест, разного года рождения, с разными характерами, с разными способностями, предрасположенностями и т.д. и 1 ведущий, который на протяжении сорока лет будет, путешествуя, доносить до разной аудитории разную информацию. этим 1000 человек дано задание слушать то, что говорит ведущий. если спустя 40 лет записать показания каждого из 1000 человек, то показания будут где-то совпадать, а где-то не совпадать. у одной группы лиц сложатся общие для этой группы показания, у другой - общие для другой. у кого-то была карма слышать то, что он услышал и не услышать того, что услышали другие(у которых была карма услышать то, что они услышали).

так, что, друзья тхеравадины, вас переубеждать никто не собирается. практикуйте то, чему вас учат учителя и не беспокойтесь на счет последователей махаяны. аргументы вашей традиции относительно не аутентичности махаяны замечательны только лишь для последователей вашей традиции. эти аргументы не выдерживают проверки здравым смыслом и логикой. 

по поводу "не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше" - это лишь частное мнение представителя вашей традиции. Будда говорил о прекращении сансары - того, что возникает из неведения, он не говорил о прекращении того, что возникает из мудрости. причиной прекращение неведения(и, соответственно, того, что следует из неведения) является мудрость, а какова причина прекращения мудрости(и, соответственно, того, что следует из мудрости)? о такой причине Будда никогда не говорил.

----------


## Zom

> Будда говорил о прекращении сансары - того, что возникает из неведения, он не говорил о прекращении того, что возникает из мудрости.


Будда говорил о прекращении мудрости (и знания и видения из неё возникающих), после смерти просветлённого существа. Такие вот дела.




> а какова причина прекращения мудрости(и, соответственно, того, что следует из мудрости)? о такой причине Будда никогда не говорил.


Мудрость - это частный аспект ума. Точно также, как и глупость. Нет мудрости самой по себе без сознания. Точно также как нет длинного и короткого самого по себе без соответствующего объекта, имеющего такую характеристику. Сознание прекращается при прекращении санкхар и нама-рупы. Таково условие прекращения сознания.




> проведем мысленный эксперимент: наблюдаемая группа из 1000(условное число) людей, взятых из разных мест, разного года рождения, с разными характерами, с разными способностями, предрасположенностями и т.д. и 1 ведущий, который на протяжении сорока лет будет, путешествуя, доносить до разной аудитории разную информацию. этим 1000 человек дано задание слушать то, что говорит ведущий. если спустя 40 лет записать показания каждого из 1000 человек, то показания будут где-то совпадать, а где-то не совпадать. у одной группы лиц сложатся общие для этой группы показания, у другой - общие для другой. у кого-то была карма слышать то, что он услышал и не услышать того, что услышали другие(у которых была карма услышать то, что они услышали).


Может так оно и будет в вашем эксперименте. Но оно вовсе не так было у Будды и его учеников. Во времена Будды ученики дословно заучивали - зазубривали даже - сутты, гатхи, строфы, высказывания, декламации и так далее. Вот вы в школе стихи Пушкина учили? Представьте себе, если вдруг один школьник начнёт неправильно, по-своему рассказывать тот или иной стих Пушкина. Его тут же поправят. Да и может ли вообще такое произойти? Я вот не припоминаю ни одного подобного случая. Школьник либо отлично знал стих, либо не мог его вспомнить и молчал. Ни одного случая не припоминаю, чтобы он начал отсебятину нести. Вот именно поэтому устная передача Учения Будды была архи-надёжным способом, гораздо более надёжным, чем письменная фиксация. Искажённые учения появились уже позже - когда начали появляться письменные тексты.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Никакого тождества быть не может. Будда говорил, что "саббе самскара - дуккха".* Все* дхаммы - страдание. Обусловленные дхаммы, разумеется. Страдательны они, по своей сути, т.к. содержат в себе аниччу. И здесь нет разницы чьи это дхаммы: Просветлённого или обычного человека.
> 
> 
> Под деревом Бодхи у Будды была саупадисесаниббанадхату. В момент смерти тела наступила анупадисесаниббанадхату - полная, окончательная Ниббана.


Топпер, ну это известная тхеравадинская теория об окончательном растворении Я после смерти в практическом плане нам ничего не дает, т.к. нам необходимо понять и достичь успокоения именно здесь, в этом суровом и полном заблуждений мире, не надеясь на завтрашнюю "окончательную ниббану". Иначе зачем нам дхарма? Просветленный никогда не уповает на завтрашнюю смерть и вместе с ней "окончательную ниббану". Дзэн предлагает адепту только действенные и эффективные средства, которые не выходят за рамки возможностей этого мира. Завтрашнего и абстрактно-теоретического просветления в дзэн не существует. Абстрактных методов освобождения в дзэн также не существует. *Труд, живой пример, молчание или живые слова учителя и его палка  всегда находятся рядом.*

----------


## Zom

> теория об окончательном растворении Я после смерти в практическом плане нам ничего не дает,


Очень даже даёт. Потому что если вы продолжаете перерождаться - то продолжаете копить мегатонны страданий. Почитайте вот, например, как Будда учит: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm А те страдания, что вы испытываете сейчас в этой человеческой жизни - это лишь ничтожная часть дуккхи. Можно сказать даже, что пока вы человек здесь и сейчас, вы страданий толком вообще не испытываете, а живёте в раю.




> нам необходимо понять и достичь успокоения именно здесь, в этом суровом и полном заблуждений мире, не надеясь на завтрашнюю "окончательную ниббану"


Завтрашняя окончательная ниббана невозможна без ниббаны прижизненной. Потому и говорится о двух элементах ниббаны - "с остатком" (прижизненная) и "без остатка" (посмертная).

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Мудрость - это частный аспект ума. Точно также, как и глупость. Нет мудрости самой по себе без сознания. Точно также как нет длинного и короткого самого по себе без соответствующего объекта, имеющего такую характеристику. Сознание прекращается при прекращении санкхар и нама-рупы. Таково условие прекращения сознания.


именно в этом все и дело. мудрость - это сознание, объектом которого является мудрость. неведение - также сознание, только омраченное неведением. неблагое сознание неведения устраняется благим сознанием мудрости. далее, все совокупности, порожденные неведением больше не проявляются - не проявляется форма, сознание и т.д. но Будда не говорил о том, что сознание мудрости, являющееся противоположностью сознания, омраченного неведением, исчезает. т.е. если вы не делаете различий между сознанием, возникшим из неведения и сознанием мудрости - это, как говорится, ваше право. так в вашей традиции принято - это все тут присутствующие знают. можете не доказывать этого.

а по поводу устной традиции - вы правы. надежная штука. только та группа лиц, которая записала имеющиеся у них сведения на пали - обладала не всеми сведениями. устная традиция, слово в слово передававшаяся, также записана в санскритском каноне. туда вошли, в отличие от палийского канона - гораздо больше изречений Будды. просто этот канон был записан позднее.

----------


## Chikara

> Очень даже даёт. Потому что если вы продолжаете перерождаться - то продолжаете копить мегатонны страданий. Почитайте вот, например, как Будда учит: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm А те страдания, что вы испытываете сейчас в этой человеческой жизни - это лишь ничтожная часть дуккхи. Можно сказать даже, что пока вы человек здесь и сейчас, вы страданий толком вообще не испытываете, а живёте в раю.


В чем смысл вашего знания о том, что "эта жизнь на самом деле рай по сравнению с какой-то абстрактной еще более тяжелой реальностью"? Что луна на самом деле не круглая, а ужасная и квадратная  :Smilie:  Эти ваши абстрактные идеи ничего не дают. Наоборот, они являются помехой и шорой на пути адепта.






> Завтрашняя окончательная ниббана невозможна без ниббаны прижизненной. Потому и говорится о двух элементах ниббаны - "с остатком" (прижизненная) и "без остатка" (посмертная).


Нет двух ниббан "прижизненной" и "посмертной"! Эк што теоретики буддизма придумали :Smilie:  и здесь умудрились создать оппозицию.

----------


## Топпер

> проведем мысленный эксперимент: наблюдаемая группа из 1000(условное число) людей, взятых из разных мест, разного года рождения, с разными характерами, с разными способностями, предрасположенностями и т.д. и 1 ведущий, который на протяжении сорока лет будет, путешествуя, доносить до разной аудитории разную информацию. этим 1000 человек дано задание слушать то, что говорит ведущий. если спустя 40 лет записать показания каждого из 1000 человек, то показания будут где-то совпадать, а где-то не совпадать.


Только найдите, пожалуйста, для этого эксперимента 1000 Архатов. Или хотя бы 500, по числу участвовавших на Первом Сангити. Напомню, что Архаты - это люди прошедшие по пути Будды и реализовавшие цель, которой он учил. Это люди, которые и своим собственным опытом могли подтвердить правильность излагаемого на Соборе.



> у одной группы лиц сложатся общие для этой группы показания, у другой - общие для другой. у кого-то была карма слышать то, что он услышал и не услышать того, что услышали другие(у которых была карма услышать то, что они услышали)


Простите, у какой другой группы? У вас был какой-то свой Первый собор и свои преподобные Ананда и Упали, и Махакассапа?



> так, что, друзья тхеравадины, вас переубеждать никто не собирается. практикуйте то, чему вас учат учителя и не беспокойтесь на счет последователей махаяны. аргументы вашей традиции относительно не аутентичности махаяны замечательны только лишь для последователей вашей традиции. эти аргументы не выдерживают проверки здравым смыслом и логикой.


А каковы ваши аргументы? На Первом Соборе учили махаяне?



> по поводу "не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше" - это лишь частное мнение представителя вашей традиции.


Это мнение самого Будды. Он говорил, что Татхагату невозможно найти даже в этой жизни. Тем более в Ниббане.



> Будда говорил о прекращении сансары - того, что возникает из неведения, он не говорил о прекращении того, что возникает из мудрости.


А из мудрости ничего не возникает. На то она и мудрость, что не питает корень сансары.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, ну это известная тхеравадинская теория об окончательном растворении Я после смерти в практическом плане нам ничего не дает,


Почему не даёт? Даёт, конечно. Она даёт цель - окончательное избавление от страданий любого типа. Ниббана с остатком достижима в этой жизни. В ней уже не будет психических страданий.  Окончательная Ниббана уничтожит и физические также.



> т.к. нам необходимо понять и достичь успокоения именно здесь, в этом суровом и полном заблуждений мире, не надеясь на завтрашнюю "окончательную ниббану". Иначе зачем нам дхарма? Просветленный никогда не уповает на завтрашнюю смерть и вместе с ней "окончательную ниббану".


Почему? Есть даже отдельный класс святых: Анагамин. Он достигает Ниббаны после смерти и перерождения на верхних уровнях рупа-локи. Да и первые два чина святых оперируют, в общем то, более чем одной жизнью.



> Дзэн предлагает адепту только действенные и эффективные средства, которые не выходят за рамки возможностей этого мира. Завтрашнего и абстрактно-теоретического просветления в дзэн не существует. Абстрактных методов освобождения в дзэн также не существует. *Труд, живой пример, молчание или живые слова учителя и его палка  всегда находятся рядом.*


Значит не используется одна из основных сил, о которых учил Будда - сира веры, саддха.




> Нет двух ниббан "прижизненной" и "посмертной"! Эк што теоретики буддизма придумали и здесь умудрились создать оппозицию.


Есть, конечно же. Это на примере жизни самого Будды мы можем увидеть. В 35 лет он достиг прижизненной Ниббаны. Ниббаны с остатком, когдау Будды был каммический остаток от прошлых рождений - тело в этой жизни. Тело, которое испытывало страдания: голод, холод, болезни, старость, смерть. Тело, которое подвергалось покушениям. В возрасте 80 лет, когда это тело умерло, Будда перешёл в окончательную Ниббану. Т.к. согласно патиччасамуппаде нового тела у просветлённых не возникает, наступила безостаточная Ниббана, лишённая каких бы то ни было страданий.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

Топпер, я думаю, что когда Будда в 35 лет достиг просветления этого было достаточно чтобы появилась дхарма, ведущая к освобождению. "Окончательная ниббана" появилась уже после его ухода.

----------


## Lungrig

есть Архаты, есть Бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттвы - это люди прошедшие по пути Будды и реализовавшие цель, которой он учил. 

мои аргументы я изложил выше по поводу мысленного эксперимента. повторяться не вижу смысла. этот мысленный эксперимент также даст вам ответ по поводу всех соборов.

не только Татхагату нельзя найти в сансаре и в нирване. ваше "я", например также нельзя найти.

да, мудрость не питает корень сансары, все верно. сансара не возникает из мудрости. и при этом мудрость никуда не исчезает.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, я думаю, что когда Будда в 35 лет достиг просветления этого было достаточно чтобы появилась дхарма, ведущая к освобождению. "Окончательная ниббана" появилась уже после его ухода.


Т.е. вы считаете, что Будда после просветления не должен был есть, пить, отдыхать? Не старел? Девадатта его не ранил?

----------


## Топпер

> есть Архаты, есть Бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттвы - это люди прошедшие по пути Будды и реализовавшие цель, которой он учил.


Хотелось бы опоры на исторические документы. В противном случае я могу считать ваше высказывание не более, чем продуктом веры.



> мои аргументы я изложил выше по поводу мысленного эксперимента. повторяться не вижу смысла. этот мысленный эксперимент также даст вам ответ по поводу всех соборов.


Т.е. вы приравниваете Архатов к обычным людям, как я понимаю. Да и не аргументы это, честно говоря, а некое произвольное допущение.



> не только Татхагату нельзя найти в сансаре и в нирване. ваше "я", например также нельзя найти.


Совершенно верно. А вот пять ккхандх вполне можно найти. И этих пяти ккхандх, охватывающих все аспекты человека, в Ниббане не будет. А других - нет.



> да, мудрость не питает корень сансары, все верно. сансара не возникает из мудрости. и при этом мудрость никуда не исчезает.


Вообще говоря, исчезает  :Smilie: 
Паннья - одна из обусловленных дхамм. И положительных, естественно. В Ниббане и она погаснет. Впрочем также, как и каруна.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Т.е. вы считаете, что Будда после просветления не должен был есть, пить, отдыхать? Не старел? Девадатта его не ранил?


Я так не считаю. Он ел, пил и отдыхал как обычный человек, старел, его ранили, а потом он умер. В этом-то и есть суть махаяны. Ваше тело и просветление одно и тоже. Что плохого в этом теле? Если бы не было человеческого тела - не было бы и просветления Будды.

----------


## Топпер

> Я так не считаю. Он ел, пил и отдыхал как обычный человек, старел, его ранили, а потом он умер. В этом-то и есть суть махаяны.


Соответственно, если он ел, пил, отдыхал - у него не могло не быть физических страданий. Собственно говоря, Будда о них сам в суттах говорит. Поэтому прижизненная Ниббана - это Ниббана с остатком.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Соответственно, если он ел, пил, отдыхал - у него не могло не быть физических страданий. Собственно говоря, Будда о них сам в суттах говорит. Поэтому прижизненная Ниббана - это Ниббана с остатком.


Смысл махаяны не сводится к страданию человеческого тела. И не может быть 2-х ниббан.

----------


## Топпер

> Смысл махаяны не сводится к страданию человеческого тела.


Мы говорили несколько о другом: о том, что есть Ниббана с остатком и Ниббана без остатка. Я пояснял этот момент.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Мы говорили несколько о другом: о том, что есть Ниббана с остатком и Ниббана без остатка. Я пояснял этот момент.


Две ниббаны есть только в умах. Когда Будда в 35 лет достиг освобождения, для него не существовало второй ниббаны.

----------


## Топпер

> Две ниббаны есть только в умах. Когда Будда в 35 лет достиг освобождения, для него не существовало второй ниббаны.


По второму кругу идём. Я ещё раз у вас спрашиваю: вы хотите сказать, что  тело Будды не страдало? Не старело, не болело?

----------


## Chikara

> По второму кругу идём. Я ещё раз у вас спрашиваю: вы хотите сказать, что  тело Будды не страдало? Не старело, не болело?


Страдало, болело и потом распалось! Я еще раз повторяю, в этом-то и есть суть махаяны!

----------


## Топпер

> Страдало, болело и потом распалось! Я еще раз повторяю, в этом-то и есть суть махаяны!


Тогда вы должны понимать, что между двумя состояниями, в одном из которых есть страдающее тело, а в другом этого страдания нет, есть разница.

----------

Zom (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Тогда вы должны понимать, что между двумя состояниями, в одном из которых есть страдающее тело, а в другом этого страдания нет, есть разница.


Почему у просветленного не будет страдания? Оно было и у Будды, но он понял суть страдания и потому был спокоен. Страдание и просветление - это одно и тоже для просветленного человека.

----------


## Топпер

> Почему у просветленного не будет страдания?


Если нет пяти совокупностей, то нечему и страдать.



> Оно было и у Будды, но он понял суть страдания и потому был спокоен. Страдание и просветление - это одно и тоже для просветленного человека.


Это и есть прижизненная Ниббана. Когда устраняются страдания, связанные с психикой, с привязанностью и неправильными взглядами.
Однако никакая мудрость не вылечит ваш больной зуб. Тело - есть тело. Пока оно есть - есть и страдания тела.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Однако никакая мудрость не вылечит ваш больной зуб.


Конечно, когда болит зуб нужно идти к врачу. В этом и есть суть махаяны!

----------


## Lungrig

> Хотелось бы опоры на исторические документы. В противном случае я могу считать ваше высказывание не более, чем продуктом веры.


какие исторические документы, свидетельствующие, что Бодхисаттвы стали Бодхисаттвами, а Архаты - Архатами вы хотите получить?  :Smilie: 




> Т.е. вы приравниваете Архатов к обычным людям, как я понимаю.


нет, не приравниваю. однако это ничего не меняет в ситуации с мысленным экспериментом, который совершенно непротиворечиво экстраполируется на нашу реальность. 




> А вот пять ккхандх вполне можно найти. И этих пяти ккхандх, охватывающих все аспекты человека, в Ниббане не будет. А других - нет.


правильно! в нирване нет никаких скандх. так как скандхи проявляются вследствии неведения. сознание архата в паринирване - не состоит из скандх.




> Паннья - одна из обусловленных дхамм. И положительных, естественно. В Ниббане и она погаснет. Впрочем также, как и каруна.


все обусловленное 12-ти звеньями пратитьясамутпады погаснет. сознание, не обусловленное пратитьясамутпадой - не погаснет после того, как уничтожено неведение и освобожденный умрет в той жизни, где достигнуто освобождение.

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, когда болит зуб нужно идти к врачу. В этом и есть суть махаяны!


Махаяна здесь ни при чём. 

Соответственно, если мудрость зуб не вылечит, значит есть те виды страдания, которые с обретением мудрости, мгновенно не прекращаются. Ниббана, сопровождаемая какими бы то ни было видами страданий, по определению не может быть полной. Ибо полная Ниббана - состояние полностью свободное от страданий.

----------

Zom (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Махаяна здесь ни при чём. 
> 
> Соответственно, если мудрость зуб не вылечит, значит есть те виды страдания, которые с обретением мудрости, мгновенно не прекращаются. Ниббана, сопровождаемая какими бы то ни было видами страданий, по определению не может быть полной. Ибо полная Ниббана - состояние полностью свободное от страданий.


*Ниббана* этого ранимого тела и есть полная ниббана! Другой ниббаны не существует. "Свобода от страданий" - это заблуждение! В этом и есть суть махаяны!

----------


## Топпер

> какие исторические документы, свидетельствующие, что Бодхисаттвы стали Бодхисаттвами, а Архаты - Архатами вы хотите получить?


Я хочу получить документы, свидетельствующие о какой-то ещё группе (про которую вы говорили), помимо группы Архатов и монахов, принимавших участие в первых соборах.



> нет, не приравниваю. однако это ничего не меняет в ситуации с мысленным экспериментом, который совершенно непротиворечиво экстраполируется на нашу реальность.


Меняет принципиально. Т.к. не учитывает того, что Архаты - это Асекасангха - те, кто более не нуждаются в обучении. Они не могли понять Будду неправильно. Они сами постигли суть Ниббаны.



> правильно! в нирване нет никаких скандх. так как скандхи проявляются вследствии неведения. сознание архата в паринирване - не состоит из скандх.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Сознание - это и есть одна из ккхандх. Винньяна ккхандха. Обусловленная дхамма. А другого сознания нет.



> все обусловленное 12-ти звеньями пратитьясамутпады погаснет. сознание, не обусловленное пратитьясамутпадой - не погаснет после того, как уничтожено неведение и остаток скандх умирает в той жизни, где достигнуто освобождение.


Вы, видимо, давно не рассматривали Патиччасамуппаду. Там, как раз, после звена "самскара" идёт звено "винньяна" - сознание. И оно, вполне себе обусловлено предыдущей каммой. Именно по причине каммы и возникает нама-рупа.

----------

Zom (14.03.2012), Сергей Ч (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> *Ниббана* этого ранимого тела и есть полная ниббана! Другой ниббаны не существует. "Свобода от страданий" - это заблуждение! В этом и есть суть махаяны!


Не может быть полной Ниббаны с ранимым телом. Если тело приносит страдание, значит Ниббана ещё не окончательная.

А вообще похоже, что вы троллите просто-напросто.

----------


## Chikara

> Не может быть полной Ниббаны с ранимым телом. Если тело приносит страдание, значит Ниббана ещё не окончательная.
> 
> А вообще похоже, что вы троллите просто-напросто.


Не вешайте пож-та ярлык! :Frown:  Я с вами говорю то, что понимаю. Страдающее, ранимое тело нельзя упрекнуть в "неокончательной ниббане". Страдающее, ранимое тело - драгоценное тело татхагаты!

----------


## Топпер

> Не вешайте пож-та ярлык! Я с вами говорю то, что понимаю. Страдающее, ранимое тело нельзя упрекнуть в "неокончательной ниббане". Страдающее, ранимое тело - драгоценное тело татхагаты!


Вас не смущает наличествующее противоречие в вашем утверждении? С одной стороны вы говорите о страдающем теле, с другой - об окончательной Ниббане.

----------


## Zom

> именно в этом все и дело. мудрость - это сознание, объектом которого является мудрость.


Масло масленное )) Мудрость - это правильно видящее сознание. А объектом его может быть что угодно. 




> Будда не говорил о том, что сознание мудрости, являющееся противоположностью сознания


Будда не говорил о том, что есть некое сознание мудрости, противоположное сознанию.




> т.е. если вы не делаете различий между сознанием, возникшим из неведения и сознанием мудрости


Любое сознание возникло из невежества. Ибо невежество - это сама первооснова любого вида сознания.




> а по поводу устной традиции - вы правы. надежная штука. только та группа лиц, которая записала имеющиеся у них сведения на пали - обладала не всеми сведениями. устная традиция, слово в слово передававшаяся, также записана в санскритском каноне. туда вошли, в отличие от палийского канона - гораздо больше изречений Будды. просто этот канон был записан позднее.


Вот и смотрите - смотрим на общее. Что общего? Общее то, что записано в палийском каноне. Оно есть и в китайском и в санскритском. А остальное - это 100% поздние придумки. Почему? Потому что тхеравада - это школа ортодоксов. Она не могла выкинуть какую-то часть учений. А вот новоделы вполне себе могли навоять сколько хотели. Что и было сделано.




> В чем смысл вашего знания о том, что "эта жизнь на самом деле рай по сравнению с какой-то абстрактной еще более тяжелой реальностью"? Эти ваши абстрактные идеи ничего не дают. Наоборот, они являются помехой и шорой на пути адепта.


А в чём смысл вашего знания о том, что нужно учиться в школе и получать хорошее образование? А потом - учиться на какую-либо профессию? Эти ваши абстрактные идеи ничего не дают. Они лишь помеха на пути к вашим детским развлечениям. 




> Нет двух ниббан "прижизненной" и "посмертной"! Эк што теоретики буддизма придумали


С таким аргументом можно вообще сказать так - Будды не было, а буддизм придумала Блаватская. Весь. Целиком ))

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Вас не смущает наличествующее противоречие в вашем утверждении? С одной стороны вы говорите о страдающем теле, с другой - об окончательной Ниббане.


я уже все сказал :Frown:  я пошел спать.

----------


## Lungrig

> Я хочу получить документы, свидетельствующие о какой-то ещё группе (про которую вы говорили), помимо группы Архатов и монахов, принимавших участие в первых соборах.


не понял зачем вам? если практикующие Махаяну не участвовали на соборах - это не значит, что Бодхисаттвы, следуя учению Будды не становились Бодхисаттвами. это лишь значит, что Архаты собрались на собор, а Бодхисаттвы не него не пришли  :Smilie:  
и плюс к этому, Архаты не устранили все препоны ко всеведению. они освободились от сансары, но всеведения не достигли. их познавательные способности не такие, как у Будд.




> Сознание - это и есть одна из ккхандх. Винньяна ккхандха. Обусловленная дхамма. А другого сознания нет.


сознание как скандха - это то, что в пратитьясамутпаде. как вы совершенно справедливо заметили, в пратитьясамутпаде возникновение сознания обусловлено кармой. а проявление кармы - неведением. именно такого, обусловленного кармой и неведением сознания и не возникает в нирване. в нирване пребывает сознание, *не обусловленное* кармой.

----------


## Kittisaro

> *Ниббана* этого ранимого тела и есть полная ниббана! Другой ниббаны не существует. "Свобода от страданий" - это заблуждение! В этом и есть суть махаяны!


Так существует два вида Ниббаны: "окончательная" и "с остатком". Окончательная называется париниббана и наступает она после смерти. Ниббана с остатком - это когда архат волочит за собой рупу, пока она естественным (или насильственным) образом не отвалится, тогда он переходит в париниббану. А вообще лучше  почитать Махапариниббана-сутту (http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...-ivahnenko.htm), там все ответы есть на эти вопросы.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> все обусловленное 12-ти звеньями пратитьясамутпады погаснет. сознание, не обусловленное пратитьясамутпадой - не погаснет после того, как уничтожено неведение и освобожденный умрет в той жизни, где достигнуто освобождение.


А ещё....  тело, не обусловленное пратитьясамутпадой тоже не развалится. И болезни, не обусловленные пратитьясамутпадой не вылечатся ))

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Любое сознание возникло из невежества. Ибо невежество - это сама первооснова любого вида сознания.


не любое. сознание в сансаре возникло из неведения. сознание в нирване не обусловлено неведением.




> остальное - это 100% поздние придумки


это лишь ваша версия.

----------


## Топпер

> не понял зачем вам? если практикующие Махаяну не участвовали на соборах - это не значит, что Бодхисаттвы, следуя учению Будды не становились Бодхисаттвами. это лишь значит, что Архаты собрались на собор, а Бодхисаттвы не него не пришли


Это значит, что ваш тезис про бодхисатт, в общем-то голословен и его можно в расчёт не принимать.



> и плюс к этому, Архаты не устранили все препоны ко всеведению. они освободились от сансары, но всеведения не достигли. их познавательные способности не такие, как у Будд.


Да, поменьше немного. Зато Ниббана такая же. Архаты - это один из трёх видов Будд.
В окончательной же Ниббане, и вовсе различий не будет. Ибо сансарные дхаммы погаснут.



> сознание как скандха - это то, что в пратитьясамутпаде. как вы совершенно справедливо заметили, в пратитьясамутпаде возникновение сознания обусловлено кармой. а проявление кармы - неведением. именно такого, обусловленного кармой и неведением сознания и не возникает в нирване. в нирване пребывает сознание, *не обусловленное* кармой.


Будда таковому сознанию не учил. Сознание, свободное от обусловленности, неизменное, вечное сознание, по сути, ничем не отличается от христианской или индуистской души. Как говориться: найдите десять различий.

----------

Kittisaro (14.03.2012), Zom (14.03.2012), Сергей Ч (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Это значит, что ваш тезис про бодхисатт, в общем-то голословен и его можно в расчёт не принимать.


принимать или не принимать - это ваше право. только лишь для вас имеющее значение.

Архаты - это не Будды, а освобожденные от сансары. Будда обладает всеведением. 




> Будда таковому сознанию не учил. Сознание, свободное от обусловленности, неизменное, вечное сознание, по сути, ничем не отличается от христианской или индуистской души.


ваше неверное понимание в том, что вы термин "свободное от обусловленности" понимаете *не* как "свободное от обусловленности неведением и 12-ти звеньями пратитьясамутпады". если бы вы понимали именно таким образом - вы бы поняли отличие от христианского концепта "вечной души"

----------


## Топпер

> принимать или не принимать - это ваше право. только лишь для вас имеющее значение.


К счастью, не только для меня. 
Но доказательств, я понял, что нет. Ок.



> Архаты - это не Будды, а освобожденные от сансары. Будда обладает всеведением.


Вы неправы. Архаты - это Савакабудды. Один из трёх видов Будд. Они также, как и Саммасамбудды относятся к Асекасангхе. К тем, кто более не нуждается в обучении.



> ваше неверное понимание в том, что вы термин "свободное от обусловленности" понимаете *не* как "свободное от обусловленности неведением и 12-ти звеньями пратитьясамутпады". если бы вы понимали именно таким образом - вы бы поняли отличие от христианского концепта "вечной души"


Так и христианская душа свободна, по воззрениям христиан от 12-зи звенной цепи. Разницы не вижу.

Будда говорил об анатта. Об отсутствии атты. Вечной, неделимой, неизменной, не зависящей от условий. Ваше тонкое сознание, пришедшее из индуизма, по сути, ничем не отличается. Оно так же вечно, неизменно, неделимо.

----------

Zom (14.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Но доказательств, я понял, что нет.


еще раз: то, что не было Бодхисаттв на соборе ничего не означает. вы же хотели опровергать наличие Махаянского учения на соборе. не было там представителей данной школы. но это означает, что на собрании была группа лиц, реализовавших на практике цель, которой учил Будда - т.е. Архаты. но там не было другой группы лиц, которая реализовала на практике цель, которой учил Будда - т.е. Бодхисаттв.




> Так и христианская душа свободна, по воззрениям христиан от 12-зи звенной цепи. Разницы не вижу.


вы неправы. у христиан нет воззрения о 12-ти звеньях.

и, да, Будда говорил об анатте. вечной, неделимой, неизменной сущности. сознание не обладает такой сущностью.

----------


## Топпер

> еще раз: то, что не было Бодхисаттв на соборе ничего не означает. вы же хотели опровергать наличие Махаянского учения на соборе. не было там представителей данной школы. но это означает, что на собрании была группа лиц, реализовавших на практике цель, которой учил Будда - т.е. Архаты. но там не было другой группы лиц, которая реализовала на практике цель, которой учил Будда - т.е. Бодхисаттв.


И ещё там не было теософов и агни-йогов, доктрынам которых учил великий учитель человечества, махатма Будда.



> вы неправы. у христиан нет воззрения о 12-ти звеньях.


Зато есть воззрение, что она причинно необусловлена. Практически такое же определение, как и у вас.



> и, да, Будда говорил об анатте. вечной, неделимой, неизменной сущности. сознание не обладает такой сущностью.


Как не обладает, если вы говорите о неком, независящим от причин и условий, тонком сознании?

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> И ещё там не было теософов и агни-йогов, доктрынам которых учил великий учитель человечества, махатма Будда.


не было. и это не доказывает неаутентичности Махаяны. 




> Зато есть воззрение, что она причинно необусловлена. Практически такое же определение, как и у вас....  Как не обладает, если вы говорите о неком, независящим от причин и условий, тонком сознании


вы невнимательны. повторюсь: ваше неверное понимание в том, что вы термин "свободное от обусловленности" понимаете *не* как "свободное от обусловленности неведением и 12-ти звеньями пратитьясамутпады". если бы вы понимали именно таким образом - вы бы поняли отличие от христианского концепта "вечной души"

----------


## Нико

> не было. и это не доказывает неаутентичности Махаяны. 
> 
> 
> вы невнимательны. повторюсь: ваше неверное понимание в том, что вы термин "свободное от обусловленности" понимаете *не* как "свободное от обусловленности неведением и 12-ти звеньями пратитьясамутпады". если бы вы понимали именно таким образом - вы бы поняли отличие от христианского концепта "вечной души"


Да что там, сознание обусловленно своим предыдущим моментом. Оно зависит от причин и условий, а также от мысленного обозначения. "Вечной душой" там и не пахнет.

----------


## Кунсанг

С достижением Истинно совершенного полного Пробуждения сознание не исчезает полностью. Из сознания уходят последние следы омрачений и достигается ум всеведения. Будда это тот кто достиг двух тел говорится а не тот кто аннигилировался.

----------


## Топпер

> не было. и это не доказывает неаутентичности Махаяны.


И не доказывает неаутентичность теософии и агни-йоги  :Smilie: 



> вы невнимательны. повторюсь: ваше неверное понимание в том, что вы термин "свободное от обусловленности" понимаете *не* как "свободное от обусловленности неведением и 12-ти звеньями пратитьясамутпады". если бы вы понимали именно таким образом - вы бы поняли отличие от христианского концепта "вечной души"


Т.е. христианская душа по-вашему обусловлена этими 12 звеньями, а ваше тонкое сознание - нет?
Тогда это уже даже не душа, а сверхдуша получается. Ещё более душовая, чем у христиан.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> С достижением Истинно совершенного полного Пробуждения сознание не исчезает полностью. Из сознания уходят последние следы омрачений и достигается ум всеведения. Будда это тот кто достиг двух тел говорится а не тот кто аннигилировался.


Исчезают условия для проявления сознания. Т.к. и условия и само сознание причинно-обусловлены. Сознание - это сансарная дхамма. В Ниббане её нет.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Исчезают условия для проявления сознания. Т.к. и условия и само сознание причинно-обусловлены. Сознание - это сансарная дхамма. В Ниббане её нет.


ГРубо говоря сансарное сознание это как вода перемешанная с грязью. Грязь когда из воды удалена это уже сознание НИрваны.

----------


## Lungrig

> И не доказывает неаутентичность теософии и агни-йоги


и не доказывает много еще чего. а вот собрание Архатов доказывает только одно - аутентичность источников собственной традиции. собственная традиция - это то, что группа лиц услышала в соответствии со своей кармой от Будды. поэтому у вас не хватает логических оснований для опровержения Махаяны.




> Т.е. христианская душа по-вашему обусловлена этими 12 звеньями, а ваше тонкое сознание - нет?


я не знаю, что это за концепт такой "христианская душа". если это некая вечная, неделимая, неизменная сущность - то такой сущности нет и быть не может.

----------


## Топпер

> ГРубо говоря сансарное сознание это как вода перемешанная с грязью. Грязь когда из воды удалена это уже сознание НИрваны.


Нет. Сознание входит в нама-рупу. Оно, само по себе, продукт сансары. Как только закончатся причины порождения сознания, через некоторое время закончится и сознание.

----------

Zom (14.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> и не доказывает много еще чего. а вот собрание Архатов доказывает только одно - аутентичность источников собственной традиции. собственная традиция - это то, что группа лиц услышала в соответствии со своей кармой от Будды.


Это я к тому, что если оперировать такими "гипотезами", какие выдвигаете вы, то о серьёзном подходе и речи быть не может. Если наука не может доказать, что розовых слонов не существует, значит можно жить исходя из предположения о том, что они где-то есть. Это вот ваша логика в данном споре.



> поэтому у вас не хватает логических оснований для опровержения Махаяны.


А мне не нужно опровергать. Бремя доказательства лежит на вводящем новые положения. Махаяна ввела - ей и доказывать свою аутентичность. А не мне заморачиваться на доказательства её неаутентичности.
До тех пор, пока доказательств нет, нет смысла считать её аутентичной.



> я не знаю, что это за концепт такой "христианская душа". если это некая вечная, неделимая, неизменная сущность - то такой сущности нет и быть не может.


А как же  с вашим тонким сознанием? Оно же, по сути вечное и неизменное у вас.

----------

Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Это я к тому, что если оперировать такими "гипотезами", какие выдвигаете вы, то о серьёзном подходе и речи быть не может. Если наука не может доказать, что розовых слонов не существует, значит можно жить исходя из предположения о том, что они где-то есть. Это вот ваша логика в данном споре.


вы ошибаетесь. мысленный эксперимент - это научный метод. отсутствие розовых слонов доказывается тем, что розовый слон не может выполнять функции. розовый слон может быть в воображении или в мультике, но воображаемый розовый слон не выполняет функции. кроме того, если вы о науке заговорили, наука не доказывает карму. и что? скажете кармы не существует?
и доказывать неаутентичность Махаяны именно вам, т.к. это вы выдвигаете тезис о неаутентичности. аутентичность учения - это передача от Будды. докажите, что ее не было в Махаяне. ваш зыбкий аргумент о соборе не доказательство. на соборе была одна определенная группа лиц, и не было другой группы лиц. других аргументов у вас нет. 




> А как же с вашим тонким сознанием? Оно же, по сути вечное и неизменное у вас.


сознание изменяется от момента к моменту.

----------


## Топпер

> вы ошибаетесь. мысленный эксперимент - это научный метод.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Переводя с русского на русский: фантазирование - это научный метод.  :Kiss:  



> отсутствие розовых слонов доказывается тем, что розовый слон не может выполнять функции.


Почему не может? Он, что не может есть, пить, спать, испражняться, размножаться?



> розовый слон может быть в воображении или в мультике, но воображаемый розовый слон не выполняет функции.


Вот и бодхисатты передающие тайными тропами наставления Будды могут быть в воображении.



> и доказывать неаутентичность Махаяны именно вам, т.к. это вы выдвигаете тезис о неаутентичности.


Нет. Это махаянисты говорят, что они так же идут от Будды. Но т.к. их воззрения сильно отличаются от более древних текстов ПК и китайских агам, доказывать нужно им, а не мне.



> аутентичность учения - это передача от Будды. докажите, что ее не было в Махаяне.


Я же вам уже писал: это вы должны предоставить доказательства. В противном случае и теософы не менее вас имеют право вести свою линию от Будды.



> ваш зыбкий аргумент о соборе не доказательство. на соборе была одна определенная группа лиц, и не было другой группы лиц. других аргументов у вас нет.


Т.е. вы не признаёте соборы?  :EEK!:  Тогда, может быть, и Будды не было и тайных бодхисатт?
У вас то у самого какая история распространения Дхаммы? Вы на что опираетесь?



> сознание изменяется от момента к моменту.


Тогда оно уже не может быть необусловленным. Необусловленное потому и не обусловленное, что не зависит от причин и условий. А меняющиеся сознание - это уже зависимость от условий.

----------

Zom (14.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.03.2012), Федор Ф (14.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> сознание изменяется от момента к моменту.


Раз изменяется, значит обусловлено. А раз так, значит может прекратиться. 

Вечно-длящееся-само-из-себя сознание - это всё равно, что вечный двигатель, который, по задумке, должен черпать сам у себя энергию с самому себе же отдавать, чтобы дальше её черпать. Но вот незадача - не бывает в природе такого, ибо нет в природе "самостно-замкнутых систем", не зависящих ни от чего, но только от себя. Как и не бывает вечного самого-из-себя-сознания.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...B5%D0%BB%D1%8C

----------


## Федор Ф

> Страдание и просветление - это одно и тоже для просветленного человека.





> "Свобода от страданий" - это заблуждение!


М-да. Выходит, за что боролись, на то и напоролись...

Вообще удивительно, конечно. Все страньше и страньше, как говорила Алиса в Стране Чудес.
Учителя Будды достигали высочайших духовных уровней (уровня "Ничто", "Ни восприятия, ни не восприятия" и др) и у них были основания принимать эти уровни за освобождение. Но Будда говорил - нет, это еще не освобождение! И продолжал поиски.
Здесь же тела из чистого света, вечное сознание, счастье (что там еще?) - оказывается и есть освобождение! Так все же это было до Будды и есть в любой религии (во всяком случае, нечто подобное. А по большому счету - утверждение вечного наслаждения). 
Так какое же освобождение Будда принес тогда по-вашему? Чем оно отличалось от того, что уже было до него?
 Этого мало! Оказывается, свобода от страданий - вообще заблуждение! Ниббана и сансара - одно и то же! К чему париться - мы уже свободны! Зачем Будда тогда дал Путь? Путь откуда и куда? А, может, он вообще никакого пути не давал, по вашему? Свобода - заблуждение, страдание - заблуждение, само заблуждение - заблуждение. А по сути все одно и то же: сансара, Ниббана, все в кучу, ничего не разберешь. Чудеса...

----------

Zom (14.03.2012), Алексей Е (14.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> М-да. Выходит, за что боролись, на то и напоролись...
> 
> Вообще удивительно, конечно. Все страньше и страньше, как говорила Алиса в Стране Чудес.
> Учителя Будды достигали высочайших духовных уровней (уровня "Ничто", "Ни восприятия, ни не восприятия" и др) и у них были основания принимать эти уровни за освобождение. Но Будда говорил - нет, это еще не освобождение! И продолжал поиски.
> Здесь же тела из чистого света, вечное сознание, счастье (что там еще?) - оказывается и есть освобождение! Так все же это было до Будды и есть в любой религии (во всяком случае, нечто подобное. А по большому счету - утверждение вечного наслаждения). 
> Так какое же освобождение Будда принес тогда по-вашему? Чем оно отличалось от того, что уже было до него?
>  Этого мало! Оказывается, свобода от страданий - вообще заблуждение! Ниббана и сансара - одно и то же! К чему париться - мы уже свободны! Зачем Будда тогда дал Путь? Путь откуда и куда? А, может, он вообще никакого пути не давал, по вашему? Свобода - заблуждение, страдание - заблуждение, само заблуждение - заблуждение. А по сути все одно и то же: сансара, Ниббана, все в кучу, ничего не разберешь. Чудеса...


Учиться больше надо. И меньше на форумах мнения слушать. При всём моём уважении к БФ.

----------

Lion Miller (15.03.2012), Кунсанг (15.03.2012), Оскольд (14.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Учиться больше надо.


Чего и вам желаю

----------


## Нико

> Чего и вам желаю


Так спасибо, недоучилась ищщё.

----------


## Lungrig

> Переводя с русского на русский: фантазирование - это научный метод.


 :Smilie:  ну да, мысленный эксперимент - научный метод. звучит забавно. не верите - погуглите




> Почему не может? Он, что не может есть, пить, спать, испражняться, размножаться?... Вот и бодхисатты передающие тайными тропами наставления Будды могут быть в воображении.


нет, если вы, конечно, покрасите слона розовой краской - нет проблем, может и есть и пить. в этом случае, он будет выполнять свои функции и это будет достоверный слон. а вот мультяшный слон или слон-галлюцинация своей функции - есть, пить, испражняться - выполнять не будет. это будет недостоверный слон. учение Будды в Махаяне выполняет свою функцию - освобождает существ от сансары. и поэтому это достоверное учение Будды. 




> Я же вам уже писал: это вы должны предоставить доказательства. В противном случае и теософы не менее вас имеют право вести свою линию от Будды.


теософы и прочие агни-йоги верят в 4БИ?  в то, что все явления лишены самобытия? что нирвана - угасание всех страданий? их цель - освобождение от пратитьясамутпады? если да - я задумаюсь - а может и впрямь...  :Smilie:   если нет - думаю, что вряд ли.
а доказательства должны предоставить вы. Махаяна выполняет свои функции, освобождает существ от сансары, а вы бездоказательно это отрицаете. 




> вы не признаёте соборы?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  что значит "признаёте"? был ли такой исторический факт? да, был, признаю. и что? вы, вероятно, не обратили внимания на основной, так сказать, мой посыл. а именно: наличие собора не является доказательством отсутствия второго и третьего поворота колеса Дхармы Буддой.




> Тогда оно уже не может быть необусловленным. Необусловленное потому и не обусловленное, что не зависит от причин и условий.


еще раз: нирвана не обусловлена неведением и пратитьясамутпадой, она не зависит от омраченного - и в этом смысле не обусловлена. а не то, что вы думаете... а, кстати, - что вы думаете? поделитесь пож-та своим пониманием необусловленной нирваны, очень интересно.

----------


## Топпер

> нет, если вы, конечно, покрасите слона розовой краской - нет проблем, может и есть и пить. в этом случае, он будет выполнять свои функции и это будет достоверный слон. а вот мультяшный слон или слон-галлюцинация своей функции - есть, пить, испражняться - выполнять не будет. это будет недостоверный слон.


Он вполне может мультяшно есть, спать, испражняться. Ничем не хуже, чем необусловленное тонкое сознание в Ниббане.



> учение Будды в Махаяне выполняет свою функцию - освобождает существ от сансары. и поэтому это достоверное учение Будды.


Вы можете это доказать?



> теософы и прочие агни-йоги верят в 4БИ?  в то, что все явления лишены самобытия? что нирвана - угасание всех страданий? их цель - освобождение от пратитьясамутпады? если да - я задумаюсь - а может и впрямь...   если нет - думаю, что вряд ли.


Да, могут и верить. По своему как-то, извращённо.



> а доказательства должны предоставить вы. Махаяна выполняет свои функции, освобождает существ от сансары, а вы бездоказательно это отрицаете.


Вот, теперь ещё и доказательств освобождения у вас попрошу. Достоверных, естественно. А не просто неких внешних знаков.



> что значит "признаёте"? был ли такой исторический факт? да, был, признаю. и что? вы, вероятно, не обратили внимания на основной, так сказать, мой посыл. а именно: наличие собора не является доказательством отсутствия второго и третьего поворота колеса Дхармы Буддой.


Так люди то одни и те же представлены и на Первом Соборе, и в некоторых сутрах поворотов колеса учения. Одни и те же Архаты. А Архаты, по определению лгать или утаивать Дхамму не могут.  И тут у нас всегда наличествует неувязка.



> еще раз: нирвана не обусловлена неведением и пратитьясамутпадой, она не зависит от омраченного - и в этом смысле не обусловлена.


Да, Ниббана конечно не обусловленна. Но сознание то здесь ни при чём.



> а не то, что вы думаете... а, кстати, - что вы думаете? поделитесь пож-та своим пониманием необусловленной нирваны, очень интересно.


Ниббана дхамма не является асамкхата дхаммой. Она "существует" не по причине причин и условий. Не обладает характеристиками изменчивости, страдательности и субстанциональности.  Но остальные дхаммы, в т.з. и сознание - обусловленные. Соответственно они обладают характеристиками аничча, анатта и стало быть, дуккха.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет. Сознание входит в нама-рупу. Оно, само по себе, продукт сансары. Как только закончатся причины порождения сознания, через некоторое время закончится и сознание.


Входит то входит, но это грубое сознание является как производное от тонкого сознания которое перерождается. В нем в этом тонком сознании есть загрязнения которые удаляются. Эти сознания являются по сути одним сознанием говорится, но тонкое сознание не прекращается, потому что говорится что поток сознания невозможно прекратить никак. Он будет существовать всегда. В Махаяне Будда Шакьямуни предрек что будет вновь приходить в мир в форме Учителе. Как это возможно было бы если сознание после Нирваны прекратилось? Если принять что пять скандх со смертью разрушаются до нет у Будды при посмертной Нирване, а при прижизненной Нирване не исчезают, то тогда можно предположить что убив человека вы придете к такому же результату как полное исчезновение скандх включая сознание. Тогда можно отправиться в НИрвану легко, убив себя.

----------


## Оскольд

> . В Махаяне Будда Шакьямуни предрек что будет вновь приходить в мир в форме Учителе.


В какой сутре? Вы можете процитировать? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Топпер

> Входит то входит, но это грубое сознание является как производное от тонкого сознания которое перерождается. В нем в этом тонком сознании есть загрязнения которые удаляются. Эти сознания являются по сути одним сознанием говорится, но тонкое сознание не прекращается, потому что говорится что поток сознания невозможно прекратить никак. Он будет существовать всегда.


Соответственно здесь уже логично приводили, что в таком случае и тонкое тело продолжит существование. Почему мы должны делать исключение только для сознания? И тело тонкое невозможно прекратить. И тонкое восприятие, и тонкие представления и тонкие санкхары, в т.ч. и тонкие килесы. А также тонкие рождение, болезни, старость и смерть.



> В Махаяне Будда Шакьямуни предрек что будет вновь приходить в мир в форме Учителе. Как это возможно было бы если сознание после Нирваны прекратилось?


Одно из двух: либо коцепция у вас неправильная, либо не приходит.



> Если принять что пять скандх со смертью разрушаются до нет у Будды при посмертной Нирване


Естественно, что пяти ккхандх у Будды в Анупадисесаниббане нет.



> а при прижизненной Нирване не исчезают


Да, при прижизненной Ниббане у Будды остаются все ккхандхи, за исключением группы неблагих четасик.



> то тогда можно предположить что убив человека вы придете к такому же результату как полное исчезновение скандх включая сознание. Тогда можно отправиться в НИрвану легко, убив себя.


Нет. Это не поможет достичь Ниббаны. Пока не устранены омрачения и тройственная жажда, они будут продолжать заводить механизм патиччасамуппады вновь и вновь. Для выхода из сансары не тело убивать нужно, а убивать омрачения с помощью мудрости. Только тогда возможно достижение Ниббаны.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, и тонкое тело продолжит свое существование. Потому что тонкое сознание опирается на тонкое тело. Они неразрывно следуют друг с другом. Если принять то что Будда предлагает полное несуществование то в этом есть логическая ошибка. Все стремятся к счастью говорит Будда, НО полное несуществование это логическое противоречие счастью.

----------


## Кунсанг

Как можно наслаждаться отсутствием чего бы то ни было. Нет наслаждающегося. Кто испытывает счастье? Когда ничего нет вообще?

----------


## Оскольд

*Кунсанг*, дорогой, вот в этой конкретной теме, не знаю как в других, тхеравадины чуть чаще подкрепляют свою позицию цитатами из первоисточников. А это(первоисточники) пожалуй самое ценное, что можно обнаружить в подобного рода дискуссиях. Не наши же построения, согласитесь, и не не очередное выяснение какая традиция круче. Вобщем это такое пожелание. Простите, что влез.

----------

Vladiimir (15.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Дело в том что эти цитаты нуждаются в дополнениях. Если сознание полностью исчезает то не имеется в виду что полностью все виды сознания исчезают. Хотя в цитате может прямо говориться что сознание исчезает. Но это нуждается в дополнениях.

----------


## Оскольд

> Дело в том что эти цитаты нуждаются в дополнениях. Если сознание полностью исчезает то не имеется в виду что полностью все виды сознания исчезают. Хотя в цитате может прямо говориться что сознание исчезает. Но это нуждается в дополнениях.


*Кунсанг*, а Вы можете вспомнить где Шакьямуни Будда обещал вернуться? Было бы здорово узнать источник :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> *Кунсанг*, а Вы можете вспомнить где Шакьямуни Будда обещал вернуться? Было бы здорово узнать источник


Это махаянская сутра, не знаю точно источник. Но когда Будда уходил его ученики заплакали и спросили Будду, кто же будет учить нас в будущем, все погрузится во мрак. В ответ Будда сказал что не беспокойтесь, в будущем я буду к вам приходить снова и снова в облике простого монаха. Постарайтесь распознать меня в то время. Также говорится что Будда это тот кто победил врагов, достиг высшей мудрости, ОБРЕЛ ДВА ТЕЛА, но не так что Будда достиг Нирваны и исчез :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (15.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Как можно одновременно обрести два тела и полностью исчезнуть?

----------


## Кунсанг

Имхо, Зом неправ когда говорит о Нирване как о полном прекращении всякого бытия сознания. То есть ничего не остается совсем. Но чистое сознание без клеш остается должно быть. Устраняются лишь клеши из сознания. Возможно когда говорится о прекращении сознания говорится что прекращается омраченное сознание с клешами. Иначе бы не говорилось о всеведении Будды при достижении полного Пробуждения. Кто и что может ведать когда ничего уже нет при Нирване. Но это ошибка. Потому что только Будда может давать Учение подходяще умам опираясь на свое всеведение. Кому что лучше подойдет, какое Учение.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как можно одновременно обрести два тела и полностью исчезнуть?


Ничего сложного в том, чтобы одновременно обрести два тела и полностью исчезнуть, для Будды, кстати, нет. Будда и не такое может.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Все стремятся к счастью говорит Будда, НО полное несуществование это логическое противоречие счастью.


Все стремятся к счастью. Этот мощный поток (поиски наслаждения) течет по направлению  к сансаре. Чтобы выбраться из него, нужно двигаться против течения. Об этом Топпер уже говорил. Если вы будете стремиться, куда все стремятся, то как вы выберетесь из потока сансары? И еще - что немаловажно. То, что в мире принято понимать, как счастье,  мудрый видит, как несчастье. Жажда этого самого счастья - причина страдания. Несуществование противопоставлено  жажде.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дело в том что эти цитаты нуждаются в дополнениях. Если сознание полностью исчезает то не имеется в виду что полностью все виды сознания исчезают. Хотя в цитате может прямо говориться что сознание исчезает. Но это нуждается в дополнениях.


Похоже, что это нуждается в ваших фантазиях на тему: как подстроить Дхамму под наши желания.




> Но когда Будда уходил его ученики заплакали и спросили Будду, кто же будет учить нас в будущем, все погрузится во мрак. В ответ Будда сказал что не беспокойтесь, в будущем я буду к вам приходить снова и снова в облике простого монаха. Постарайтесь распознать меня в то время. Также говорится что Будда это тот кто победил врагов, достиг высшей мудрости, ОБРЕЛ ДВА ТЕЛА, но не так что Будда достиг Нирваны и исчез


Ну, во-первых, не все заплакали. Архаты не плакали, их мудрость была ясной и они понимали: что возникло - должно исчезнуть. Во-вторых, когда Будда уходил, и ученики спросили его, кто будет их учить, он сказал: *Дхамма* будет вам учителем.
А насчет второго пришествия - это, мне кажется, вы заблудились. Где-то я слышал об этом помимо буддизма, смутно припоминаю.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, и тонкое тело продолжит свое существование. Потому что тонкое сознание опирается на тонкое тело. Они неразрывно следуют друг с другом.


Тогда и тонкое рождение, старость и смерть должны присутствовать.

Если серьёзно, то такое ваше понимание Ниббаны, ничем не лучше христианского или индуистского рая. Такое же продолжение бытия, такая же сансара, только с пятизвёздочными условиями.



> Если принять то что Будда предлагает полное несуществование то в этом есть логическая ошибка.


Он не предлагал полное несуществование. Считать подобным образом - ошибка. Ниббана не есть не существование, но не есть и существование. Вы сансарными терминами пытаетесь Ниббану измерять.
Что можно сказать точно так это то, что в Ниббане нет *никаких* видов страдания, в т.ч. и страдания порождённых изменением (ума в том числе), и нет никаких сансарных дхамм. Только Ниббана дхамма.



> Все стремятся к счастью говорит Будда, НО полное несуществование это логическое противоречие счастью.


Просто нужно правильно понимать, что Будда считал счастьем. Поверьте, он рай или некий его аналог, высшим счастьем не считал.



> – Это Освобождение (ниббана) приятно, друзья. Это Освобождение приятно.
> 
> Когда это было сказано, досточтимый Удайин сказал досточтимому Сарипутте:
> 
> – Но мой друг, что приятного там, где ничего не чувствуется?
> 
> – Именно это здесь и приятно, мой друг: что ничего не чувствуется. Есть пять составляющих чувственности. Какие именно пять? Формы, сознаваемые с помощью зрения - милые, приятные, очаровательные, привлекательные, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные; звуки... запахи... вкусы... тактильные ощущения, сознаваемые с помощью тела - милые, приятные, очаровательные, привлекательные, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные. Какое бы удовольствие или радость ни возникали на основе этих пяти составляющих чувственности, это чувственное удовольствие.
> 
> И при этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неумелым способам поведения (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане... Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с чувственностью (кама), это несчастье для него. Точно так же, как боль возникает как несчастье для здорового человека, точно так же внимание к связанным с чувственностью восприятиям - это несчастье для него. А Благословенный сказал, что любое несчастье - это страдание (дуккха). Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).


И далее эта же сутта. Посмотрите.



> Как можно наслаждаться отсутствием чего бы то ни было. Нет наслаждающегося. Кто испытывает счастье? Когда ничего нет вообще?


Вы уж совсем про азы спрашиваете. А разве есть "кто-то" при жизни? Разве есть некое "я", которое наслаждается? Его, как сейчас нет, так и в будущем не будет.

----------

Vladiimir (15.03.2012), Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это махаянская сутра, не знаю точно источник. Но когда Будда уходил его ученики заплакали и спросили Будду, кто же будет учить нас в будущем, все погрузится во мрак. В ответ Будда сказал что не беспокойтесь, в будущем я буду к вам приходить снова и снова в облике простого монаха. Постарайтесь распознать меня в то время. Также говорится что Будда это тот кто победил врагов, достиг высшей мудрости, ОБРЕЛ ДВА ТЕЛА, но не так что Будда достиг Нирваны и исчез


А какой смысл был ему тогда вообще уходить? Если он вновь и вновь, подобно популярному актёру, будет выходить на "бис"? Да ещё и под личиной "простого монаха"? Согласитесь, что Будде гораздо эффективнее не уходить или приходить, коли уж он на уикэнд уходит, в своём собственном облике. Дабы не завоёвывать аудиторию ещё раз.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Имхо, Зом неправ когда говорит о Нирване как о полном прекращении всякого бытия сознания. То есть ничего не остается совсем. Но чистое сознание без клеш остается должно быть. Устраняются лишь клеши из сознания.


Сознание без килес остаётся в прижизненной Ниббане. Той, которую Будда достиг под деревом Бодхи.
Но без килес невозможно обретение нового тела, вот в чём дело. К перерождениям толкают три вида жажды: каматанха, бхаватанха, вибхаватанха. Т.к. у Будды их нет, новое перерождение не запустится. Т.е. камма не сформирует ни новую винньяну, ни новую  нама-рупу.



> Возможно когда говорится о прекращении сознания говорится что прекращается омраченное сознание с клешами. Иначе бы не говорилось о всеведении Будды при достижении полного Пробуждения. Кто и что может ведать когда ничего уже нет при Нирване. Но это ошибка.


Речь здесь о прижизненной Ниббане.



> Потому что только Будда может давать Учение подходяще умам опираясь на свое всеведение. Кому что лучше подойдет, какое Учение


Кстати сказать, это тоже миф: насчёт того, что каждому Будда даёт своё учение. Напротив, Будда давал всем одно и то же учение. С очень незначительными вариациями.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Все стремятся к счастью говорит Будда, НО полное несуществование это логическое противоречие счастью.


Просто у вас ограниченное и приземлённое представление о счастье. Для вас счастье - это, видимо, приятно покушать, поспать и т.д. 
Но Будда говорит о принципиально ином уровне счастья - о счастье выхода за пределы любого мирского счастья или же страдания. Такое возможно только при полном и безостаточном уничтожении сознания и тела. 

Конкретно по этому вопросу в суттах тоже есть:

Есть некоторые брахманы и отшельники, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Нет абсолютного прекращения существования». Некоторые брахманы и отшельники, напрямую противореча этим брахманам и отшельникам, говорят так: «Есть абсолютное прекращение существования».
Как вы считаете, домохозяева? Не говорят ли [все] эти брахманы и отшельники полностью противоположные вещи?»
«Так оно, Господин».

«Поэтому мудрый рассуждает так: «Что касается [утверждения] тех почтенных брахманов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Нет абсолютного прекращения существования» - то я этого не видел. Что касается [утверждения] тех почтенных брахманов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Есть абсолютное прекращение существования» - то я этого не познал. Если я, не зная и не видя, принял бы одну из сторон и заявил: «Только это правда, а остальное бесполезно», то это было бы неподобающим для меня.

Что касается тех почтенных брахманов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Нет абсолютного прекращения существования», то если это их утверждение правдиво, то есть спасительная возможность, что я перерожусь среди состоящих-из-восприятия божеств бесформенного мира. Что касается тех почтенных брахманов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Есть абсолютное прекращение существования», то если это их утверждение правдиво, то есть спасительная возможность, что я достигну ниббаны здесь и сейчас.

Что касается тех почтенных брахманов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Нет абсолютного прекращения существования» - то это их воззрение граничит с жаждой, граничит с путами, граничит с пристрастием, граничит с удержанием, граничит с цеплянием. Что касается тех почтенных брахманов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Есть абсолютное прекращение существования» - то это их воззрение граничит с отсутствием жажды, граничит с отсутствием пут, граничит с отсутствием пристрастия, граничит с отсутствием удержания, граничит с отсутствием цепляния».

Рассуждая так, он практикует ради устранения очарованности по отношению к существованию, ради бесстрастия по отношению к существованию, ради прекращения существования. 


MH 60 (отличная сутта, кстати говоря).

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Он вполне может мультяшно есть, спать, испражняться.


да, верно - в том-то и дело, что *мультяшно*. в то время, как Будды после достижения освобождения функционируют *не мультяшно*, а вполне себе реально - т.е. мы их воспринимаем также реально, как и все остальное. примером тому - Будда Шакьямуни. в этом состоит разница между мультяшным розовым слоном и необусловленным *неведением* сознанием.




> теперь ещё и доказательств освобождения у вас попрошу


что для вас будет доказательством?




> Она "существует" не по причине причин и условий.


так, в чем отличие от "христианской души"? как вы ранее писали - она также существует не по причине причин и условий.




> *Кунсанг*, дорогой, вот в этой конкретной теме, не знаю как в других, тхеравадины чуть чаще подкрепляют свою позицию цитатами из первоисточников. А это(первоисточники) пожалуй самое ценное, что можно обнаружить в подобного рода дискуссиях. Не наши же построения, согласитесь, и не не очередное выяснение какая традиция круче. Вобщем это такое пожелание. Простите, что влез.


уважаемый Оскольд. пусть вас не вводит в заблуждение приводимые цитаты. из одной и той же цитаты могут быть совершенно разные выводы, где каждая сторона трактует их в разрезе собственного воззрения. ну, вот хотя бы возьмем свежий пример, когда Зом приводит нам неизвестно чей перевод сутры:



> Что касается тех почтенных брахманов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Нет абсолютного прекращения существования» - то это их воззрение граничит с жаждой, граничит с путами, граничит с пристрастием, граничит с удержанием, граничит с цеплянием. Что касается тех почтенных брахманов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Есть абсолютное прекращение существования» - то это их воззрение граничит с отсутствием жажды, граничит с отсутствием пут, граничит с отсутствием пристрастия, граничит с отсутствием удержания, граничит с отсутствием цепляния».


этим он как бы доказывает, что поток сознания *необусловленного неведением* не может существовать(т.е. функционировать) после прекращения 12-ти звеньев взаимозависимости - т.е. сансары. если вы воспримете термин "существование" как "функционирование" - то вас собьёт с толку эта сутра и вы подумаете, что Будда действительно утверждал, что нирвана - это полная аннигиляция *не страданий и сансары*, а любого функционирования.
однако, давайте посмотрим, что же имел ввиду Будда. идем по ссылке на английский оригинал сутры: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....060.than.html  то, что наш уважаемый переводчик перевел как "существование" есть английское слово "becoming". "becoming" - это "bhava". вот смотрите, что Будда говорил о том, что такое "bhava": http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....076.than.html  Смотрим в примечание переводчика, и видим:



> Notice that the Buddha, instead of giving a definition of becoming (bhava) in response to this question, simply notes that becoming occurs on three levels. Nowhere in the suttas does he define the term becoming, but a survey of how he uses the term in different contexts suggests that it means a sense of identity in a particular world of experience: your sense of what you are, focused on a particular desire, in your personal sense of the world as related to that desire. In other words, it is both a psychological and a cosmological concept. For more on this topic, see The Paradox of Becoming, Introduction and Chapter One.


далее смотрим в книгу, что имеется ввиду под "bhava":



> In his first sermon, the Buddha begins his definition of the cause of stress and
> suffering with the phrase, “the craving that leads to renewed bhava.” He ends his
> description of the fruits of his Awakening with the realization, “There is now no
> renewed bhava.” These two statements show clearly that the concept of bhava is
> central to an understanding of suffering, its cause, and its cessation. And as we
> will see, it also plays a crucial role in the path to the cessation of stress and
> suffering. This means that it is central to all four of the four noble truths—truths
> lying at the heart of the Buddha’s teaching as a whole. Yet the Buddha never
> gives an essential definition of what the word bhava means, so an understanding
> ...


анализируйте пожалуйста. Будда нигде не давал определение слова "bhava", всегда объяснял его в контексте 12-ти звеньев пратитьясамутпады, страдания, сансары - того, чему придет угасание посредством практики. если вам будут утверждать, что Будда якобы объяснял, что "bhava" - это любое существование(т.е. правильнее сказать - "функционирование"), то сначала изучите контекст в котором вам подают цитаты, а также исползуемые термины.

----------

Оскольд (15.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Бхава Буддой объясняется как существование в мире чувств, в мире форм, в мире без форм. В суттах это есть.

В данной конкретной сутте (уж обратите на это внимание) речь НЕ идёт о схеме взаимозависимого возникновения, а идёт дихотомия - либо существование можно прекратить, либо нельзя. Если нельзя - то тогда в наилучшем случае можно родиться в мире-без-форм, где нет тела, но есть сознание. А если можно прекратить - то наступит ниббана, полное прекращения всякого существования.




> "существование" есть английское слово "becoming"


Я использовал вариант Бхикку Бодхи. Он переводит не "becoming", а "existence", т.е. существование. Ибо ЕСТЬ такой вариант перевода слова bhava. А насчёт того, что Тханиссаро переводит как becoming, а ниббану - вообще как "unbinding" - так это из-за его этерналистических воззрений. Типа ваших, кстати ))

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> да, верно - в том-то и дело, что *мультяшно*. в то время, как Будды после достижения освобождения функционируют *не мультяшно*, а вполне себе реально - т.е. мы их воспринимаем также реально, как и все остальное. примером тому - Будда Шакьямуни. в этом состоит разница между мультяшным розовым слоном и необусловленным *неведением* сознанием.


Мне кажется, что посмертное функционирование Будд столь же мультяшно. Ибо происходит только в умах поклонников подобных методов.



> что для вас будет доказательством?


Нечто такое, что мы *однозначно* сможет трактовать, как достижение просветления. Как вы понимаете, такое доказательство вряд ли возможно. Поэтому я в дискуссиях, стараюсь аппелировать к здравому рассудку или каноническим текстам.



> так, в чем отличие от "христианской души"? как вы ранее писали - она также существует не по причине причин и условий.


Я не знаю в чём. С моей т.з. отличий между ваджраянским тонким сознанием и индуистской или христианской душой, фактически нет.



> уважаемый Оскольд. пусть вас не вводит в заблуждение приводимые цитаты. из одной и той же цитаты могут быть совершенно разные выводы, где каждая сторона трактует их в разрезе собственного воззрения. ну, вот хотя бы возьмем свежий пример, когда Зом приводит нам неизвестно чей перевод сутры:


Зом приводит цитаты согласуясь с конекстом большого количества сутт. Благо изучает их он не мало. Если вас не устраивает перевод, вы всегда можете посмотреть палийский или английские переводы. У нас по ссылкам всегда английский источник указан.



> однако, давайте посмотрим, что же имел ввиду Будда. идем по ссылке на английский оригинал сутры: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....060.than.html  то, что наш уважаемый переводчик перевел как "существование" есть английское слово "becoming". "becoming" - это "bhava". вот смотрите, что Будда говорил о том, что такое "bhava": http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....076.than.html  Смотрим в примечание переводчика, и видим:


Хорошие цитаты вы привели. Там ещё и про то, что бхава - одна из асав. 
Бхава - становление. Становление - это создание новой каммы для нового рождения. По сути перевод, который вам не понравился, суть передаёт верно.



> этим он как бы доказывает, что поток сознания необусловленного неведением не может существовать(т.е. функционировать) после прекращения 12-ти звеньев взаимозависимости - т.е. сансары. если вы воспримете термин "существование" как "функционирование" - то вас собьёт с толку эта сутра и вы подумаете, что Будда действительно утверждал, что нирвана - это полная аннигиляция не страданий и сансары, а любого функционирования.


Будда не утверждал нигде, что Ниббана - это полная аннигиляция. Такое утверждение ошибочно. Но Будда говорил о том, что все ккхандхи прекратятся. 

Поток сознания, после разрыва 12 звенной цепи может продолжаться ещё некоторое время. До тех пор, пока существует каммавипака от прошлых деяний, в виде тела. Но не долее. После этого все обусловленные дхаммы прекращаются. В т.ч. и сознание. Остаётся только дхамма Ниббана.

----------

Vladiimir (15.03.2012), Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> да, верно - в том-то и дело, что *мультяшно*. в то время, как Будды после достижения освобождения функционируют *не мультяшно*, а вполне себе реально - т.е. мы их воспринимаем также реально, как и все остальное. примером тому - Будда Шакьямуни. в этом состоит разница между мультяшным розовым слоном и необусловленным *неведением* сознанием.


Мне кажется, что посмертное функционирование Будд столь же мультяшно. Ибо происходит только в умах поклонников подобных методов.



> что для вас будет доказательством?


Нечто такое, что мы *однозначно* сможет трактовать, как достижение просветления. Как вы понимаете, такое доказательство вряд ли возможно. Поэтому я в дискуссиях, стараюсь аппелировать к здравому рассудку или каноническим текстам.



> так, в чем отличие от "христианской души"? как вы ранее писали - она также существует не по причине причин и условий.


Я не знаю в чём. С моей т.з. отличий между ваджраянским тонким сознанием и индуистской или христианской душой, фактически нет.



> уважаемый Оскольд. пусть вас не вводит в заблуждение приводимые цитаты. из одной и той же цитаты могут быть совершенно разные выводы, где каждая сторона трактует их в разрезе собственного воззрения. ну, вот хотя бы возьмем свежий пример, когда Зом приводит нам неизвестно чей перевод сутры:


Зом приводит цитаты согласуясь с конекстом большого количества сутт. Благо изучает их он не мало. Если вас не устраивает перевод, вы всегда можете посмотреть палийский или английские переводы. Благо по ссылкам всегда английский источник указан.



> однако, давайте посмотрим, что же имел ввиду Будда. идем по ссылке на английский оригинал сутры: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....060.than.html  то, что наш уважаемый переводчик перевел как "существование" есть английское слово "becoming". "becoming" - это "bhava". вот смотрите, что Будда говорил о том, что такое "bhava": http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....076.than.html  Смотрим в примечание переводчика, и видим:


Хорошие цитаты вы привели. Там ещё и ро то, что бхава - одна из асав. 
Бхава - становление. Становление - это создание новой каммы для нового рождения. По сути перевод, который вам не понравился, суть передаёт верно.



> этим он как бы доказывает, что поток сознания необусловленного неведением не может существовать(т.е. функционировать) после прекращения 12-ти звеньев взаимозависимости - т.е. сансары. если вы воспримете термин "существование" как "функционирование" - то вас собьёт с толку эта сутра и вы подумаете, что Будда действительно утверждал, что нирвана - это полная аннигиляция не страданий и сансары, а любого функционирования.


Будда не утверждал нигде, что Ниббана - это полная аннигиляция. Такое утверждение ошибочно. Но Будда говорил о том, что все ккхандхи прекратятся. 

Поток сознания, после разрыва 12 звенной цепи может продолжаться ещё некоторое время. До тех пор, пока существует каммавипака от прошлых деяний, в виде тела. Но не долее. После этого все обусловленные дхаммы прекращаются. В т.ч. и сознание. Остаётся только дхамма Ниббана. И именно по этой причине мы не можем говорить о полной аннигиляции. Но и говорить о существовании в Ниббане мы также не можем, так как существование - это сансарная категория. Существуют обусловленные дхаммы.

----------


## Zom

Вот, например, вариант взаимозависимого возникновения в переводе Бхиккху Бодхи:

Вот, монахи, человек не ищет наслаждения, не приветствует, не продолжает удерживать. И в чём он не ищет наслаждения, что он не приветствует, что не продолжает удерживать? Он не ищет наслаждения в форме, не приветствует её, не продолжает удерживать. В результате наслаждение формой прекращается. С прекращением наслаждения прекращается цепляние. С прекращением цепляния прекращается [будущее] существование. С прекращением существования прекращается рождение. С прекращением рождения прекращается старение и смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково прекращение всей этой груды страдания. 

И ещё, на тему "намотать на ус".. СН 22.9

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: “Монахи, форма непостоянна, как прошлая, так и будущая, не говоря уже о настоящей. Видя это так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных безразличен к прошлой форме; он не ищет удовлетворения в будущей форме; он практикует ради устранения очарования к настоящей форме, ради её угасания и прекращения. 

Чувство непостоянно…
Восприятие непостоянно…
Формации [ума] непостоянны…
Сознание непостоянно, как прошлое, так и будущее, не говоря уже о настоящем. Видя это так, монахи, обученный ученик Благородных безразличен к прошлому сознанию; он не ищет удовлетворения в будущем сознании; он практикует ради устранения очарования к настоящему сознанию, ради его угасания и прекращения”.

СН 22.21:

В Саваттхи. И тогда Достопочтенный Ананда подошёл к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: “Учитель, так говорят: “прекращение, прекращение”. Посредством прекращения чего говорится о прекращении?” 

“Ананда, форма непостоянна, обусловлена, возникла зависимо, подвержена разрушению, угасанию, прекращению. Посредством её прекращения говорится о прекращении.

Чувство непостоянно…
Восприятие непостоянно…
Формации [ума] непостоянны...
Сознание непостоянно, обусловлено, возникло зависимо, подвержено разрушению, угасанию, прекращению. Посредством его прекращения говорится о прекращении.

Именно посредством прекращения этих вещей, Ананда, говорится о прекращении”.

(Это на тему, когда "прекращение" трактуют как только "прекращение загрязнений". А Будда, как видите, говорит что не только так следует трактовать, но и в смысле прекращения тела и сознания).

----------

Vladiimir (15.03.2012), Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Ну и до кучи цитату из Анатталаккхана сутты:



> – Сознание не я. Ведь если бы сознание, монахи, и правда было я, то оно не приводило бы к мучению, и в отношении него можно было бы сказать: «Пусть мое сознание будет таким-то, пусть мое сознание не будет таким-то». Но поскольку, монахи, сознание не я, постольку оно и приводит к мучению, и нельзя в отношении него сказать: «Пусть мое сознание будет таким-то, пусть мое сознание не будет таким-то».
> – А как вы считаете, монахи, тело постоянно или непостоянно?
> – Непостоянно, досточтимый.
> – А что непостоянно, то тягостно или приятно?
> – Тягостно, досточтимый.
> – А что непостоянно, тягостно, подвержено изменению, здраво ли будет считать об этом: «Это мое, я являюсь этим, это является мной»?
> – Конечно, нет, досточтимый.
> – Чувство… распознавание… воления… *сознание* постоянно или непостоянно?
> – *Непостоянно*, досточтимый.
> ...


Любое сознание, которое способно менятся, т.е. как-то взаимодействовать с миром. Менять объекты восприятия (например, сейчас дерево, через минуту - автомобиль и т.д.) по самой своей сути является изменяющимся. В полностью неизменном сознании всегда был бы* один и тот же объект* и один и тот же набор сопутствующих четасик. Но это было бы уже не живое сознание, а фотография одного мига его работы.
Если же Будды из Нирваны способны как-то поучать живых существ, значит у них сознание работает. И, значит оно *изменяется*.
Но то, что изменяется, то по определению (сутта выше) несёт в самой своей сути страдание. А наличие страдания противоречит достижению Ниббаны.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> так это из-за его этерналистических воззрений. Типа ваших, кстати ))


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  я и говорю, что любую цитату можно интерпретировать(и это так и делается) в рамках своего воззрения. ваша версия, что нирвана это аннигиляция всего. естественно, что вы думаете, что это единственное правильное представление(иначе бы вы не защищали эту вашу т. зр.). но это только ваша версия  :Wink: 




> Мне кажется, что посмертное функционирование Будд столь же мультяшно. Ибо происходит только в умах поклонников подобных методов.


этим вы утверждаете, что Будда Шакьямуни для вас был мультиком.




> Нечто такое, что мы однозначно сможет трактовать, как достижение просветления. Как вы понимаете, такое доказательство вряд ли возможно. Поэтому я в дискуссиях, стараюсь аппелировать к здравому рассудку или каноническим текстам.


я прекрасно это понимаю. вы утверждаете, что реализация Махаяны недействительна, при это не знаете как это *однозначно* доказать. я точно также аппелирую к здравому смыслу. а вот канонические тексты Махаяны вы не признаете. поэтому для вас остается только здравый смысл. и, конечно же, иногда воззрения Махаяны вам описываю - а как же без этого...  :Wink: 




> Я не знаю в чём. С моей т.з. отличий между ваджраянским тонким сознанием и индуистской или христианской душой, фактически нет.


да это все уже поняли, что *для вас* нет различий. я не об этом. вы мне лучше скажите, Нирвана, как и христианская душа обладает самобытием(они существуют не по причине причин и условий)?




> Будда не утверждал нигде, что Ниббана - это полная аннигиляция. Такое утверждение ошибочно. Но Будда говорил о том, что все ккхандхи прекратятся.


вот эта сентенция радует! понимаете, в рамках Тхеравады обсуждается процесс аннигиляции сансары, взаимозависимого возникновения, омраченных скандх, среди которых и сознание. в Махаяне не утверждается, что омраченные скандхи продолжают существовать после Паринирваны. После Паринирваны функционирует неомраченная познавательная деятельность. об этом в Тхераваде не известно. 

естественно, вы, как представитель Тхеравады с этим не согласитесь. поскольку в рамках вашей традиции это не обсуждается. но никому и не нужно вас переубеждать. просто представляю альтернативную информацию  :Wink:

----------

Кунсанг (15.03.2012), Оскольд (15.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Вот насчёт правильного понимания "полной аннигиляции" (в которой, кстати, Будду тоже обвиняли не понимающие люди):

В Саваттхи. И тогда Благословенный вдохновенно произнёс это изречение: 
“Этого могло бы не быть, и этого могло бы не быть у меня. Этого не будет, и этого не будет у меня” – настроившись так, монах может отбросить нижние путы”.

Пояснение от Дост. Бодхи:

Согласно Комментарию, Благословенный произнёс это высказывание, поскольку был охвачен неимоверным восторгом от пересмотра освобождающей природы Дхаммы. Пять нижних пут – это воззрение о “я”, сомнение, привязанность к правилам и ритуалам, чувственное желание, недоброжелательность. 

Данная формула, которую рекомендует Будда, встречается в каноне в двух видах. Одна из них является воззрением аннигилистов, а другая представляет собой переделку Буддой этого воззрения на правильный лад. Две формулировки отличаются только лишь двумя формами глаголов и их иногда путают в разных редакциях. Судя по заметкам комментариев, эта путаница началась ещё до периода составления Комментариев. Разночтения также присутствуют в разных редакциях одного и того же текста. Лично я предпочитаю ланкийскую версию, хотя в данной сутте ланкийская версия придерживается заметок Комментариев, которые заместили первую часть фразы вариантом аннигилистов (хотя и не поясняют, что это именно он). Вероятно, данная ошибка была уже в тексте, с которым работали комментаторы. 

Аннигилистическая (уччхеда-диттхи) версия – которая совершенно чётко обозначается таковой в СН 22.81 и классифицируется как неправильное воззрение в СН 22.152 и 22.4 – звучит так: “но ч’ассам но ча ме сия, на бхависсами на ме бхависсати”. В АН V 63,28-64,2 Будда заявляет, что это высочайшее среди воззрений не-буддистов (этадаггам бахираканам диттхи гатанам). Причина заключается в том, что тот, кто соглашается с таким воззрением, не будет стремиться к существованию, а также не будет испытывать отвращения к прекращению существования. Не совсем ясно как следует толковать оптативное наклонение в нигилистической версии. Вероятно, его следует читать как самостное существования вместе с переживаемым (этой самостью) миром является случайностью (“Я мог бы не быть, этого могло бы не быть у меня”). Будущее время чётко говорит о том, что личное существование с [переживаемым] его миром будет уничтожено в момент смерти. 

Будда преобразовал эту формулу в тему для рассмотрения в соответствии со своим учением, заменив глаголы от первого лица на третье лицо: “Но ч’асса но ча ме сия, на бхависсати на ме бхависсати”. Изменение лица с первого на третье переводит ударение с воззрения о “я”, которое явно выражено в нигилистической версии (“Я буду уничтожен”), на безличную перспективу, которая согласуется с учением о безличности (анатта). В данной сутте настроенность (адхимуччамано) на эту формулу, как сказано, ведёт к уничтожению пяти нижних пут, то есть к уровню не-возвращения (анагамита). 

В других суттах к этой формуле есть дополнение (“йяд аттхи йям бхутам там паджахами”) – “существующее, возникшее – это я отбрасываю”. Сказано, что рассмотрение этой формулы ведёт к непоколебимости. В МН II 264,29-265,20 говорится, что практика в соответствии с полной формулой (вместе с дополнением) ведёт к рождению в бесформенном мире ни восприятия ни не-восприятия (в том случае, если медитирующий привязывается к непоколебимости), или – к Ниббане (если у него не остаётся привязанности к непоколебимости). В АН IV 70-74 сказано, что настроенность на эту формулу, опять-таки вместе с её дополнением, ведёт к одному из пяти уровней не-возвращения или к архатству. В Удане 78, 2-3 эта формула в более коротком виде применяется к осознанности к телу. Тот, кто практикует таким образом, постепенно преодолевает привязанность, т.е. достигает архатства.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> в Махаяне не утверждается, что омраченные скандхи продолжают существовать после Паринирваны. После Паринирваны функционирует неомраченная познавательная деятельность. об этом в Тхераваде не известно.


Неомрачённая познавательная деятельность, неомрачённое тело, неомрачённая старость, неомрачённые болезни, неомрачённое горе, боль и отчаяние ))

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> этим вы утверждаете, что Будда Шакьямуни для вас был мультиком.


Неправильный вывод. Он не следует из моих слов. Из моих слов следует, что некоторые доктрины можно воспринимать на уровне комиксов про жития богов.



> я прекрасно это понимаю. вы утверждаете, что реализация Махаяны недействительна, при это не знаете как это *однозначно* доказать.


Вы опять неверно трактуете. Это не я должен доказывать недействительность реализации. Это вы, коли уж сделали свой посыл о наличии просветлённых, должны подкрепить его какой-либо аргументацией. Однозначно трактующей ваших кандидатов, как просветлённых. Без таких доказательств я имею право не считать их просветлёнными.



> я точно также аппелирую к здравому смыслу.


Простите, но чаще вы аппелируете к легендам, бытующим в среде наших ваджраянцев. Поверьте, я их не хуже вас знаю. Благо, мне помнится, что я руку приложил к вашему становлению буддистом, лет десять назад.



> да это все уже поняли, что *для вас* нет различий. я не об этом. вы мне лучше скажите, Нирвана, как и христианская душа обладает самобытием(они существуют не по причине причин и условий)?


Да, Ниббана не является причинно-обусловленной.



> вот эта сентенция радует! понимаете, в рамках Тхеравады обсуждается процесс аннигиляции сансары, взаимозависимого возникновения, омраченных скандх, среди которых и сознание. в Махаяне не утверждается, что омраченные скандхи продолжают существовать после Паринирваны. После Паринирваны функционирует неомраченная познавательная деятельность. об этом в Тхераваде не известно.


В Ниббане нечем познавательную деятельность вести, вот о чём речь. У вас же получается два параллельных набора дхамм.  Вы понимаете, что "сознание" - это только одна дхамма. Она даже в сансаре не способна работать без четасик? Поэтому термин "тонкое сознание" ничего не объясняет в механизме работы сознания Будды в Ниббане. Более того, он противоречит всему изложенному в суттах.



> естественно, вы, как представитель Тхеравады с этим не согласитесь. поскольку в рамках вашей традиции это не обсуждается. но никому и не нужно вас переубеждать. просто представляю альтернативную информацию


Конечно, пожалуйста предоставляйте. Но хорошо, если бы вы ещё и могли обосновать аутентичность этой информации. Потому, как мы к терма можем таким образом скатиться.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> В Ниббане нечем познавательную деятельность вести, вот о чём речь.


Ваша "ниббана" недостижима никогда! Так как это не ниббана, а глубокое и стойкое омрачение  :Frown:  Вся печаль в том, что Вы уже не можете слушать чужие слова, т.к. вы считаете себя большим докой в буддизме. Прошу вас избавиться от этого.

----------


## Zom

Думаю на этой оптимистично-пессимистично-истеричной ноте можно тему прикрыть )

----------

Bob (17.03.2012), Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ваша "ниббана" недостижима никогда


Да, непростое это дело.
Зато вашей "Нирваны", к всеобщему удовольствию, любой может достичь, не напрягаясь :Smilie: 
 Да, воистину "Великая колесница". Все в ней поместятся. Катайся, кто хочет. Благо далеко от родимой сансары не уедешь.

----------

Bob (17.03.2012), Pyro (17.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ваша "ниббана" недостижима никогда! Так как это не ниббана, а глубокое и стойкое омрачение


Пожалуйста, аргументируйте.



> Вся печаль в том, что Вы уже не можете слушать чужие слова, т.к. вы считаете себя большим докой в буддизме. Прошу вас избавиться от этого.


Пока я не вижу, чтобы вы проявили себя конструктивно в обсуждении.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ничего сложного в том, чтобы одновременно обрести два тела и полностью исчезнуть, для Будды, кстати, нет. Будда и не такое может.


Что значит ничего сложного? Это взаимоисключающие явления. Как свет и темнота. Если есть свет там нет темноты. Если есть темнота там не может быть света. Если есть два тела, то сознание есть, а не так что ничего вообще нет одновременно. Так не может быть одновременно для индивида что у него есть два Тела и в то же время его вообще не сущетсвует.

----------

Chikara (15.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Зато вашей "Нирваны", к всеобщему удовольствию, любой может достичь, не напрягаясь
>  Да, воистину "Великая колесница". Все в ней поместятся. Катайся, кто хочет. Благо далеко от родимой сансары не уедешь.


Вне этого мира нет ни будд, ни патриархов.

----------


## Chikara

> Пожалуйста, аргументируйте.


Я не ношу на спине мешок с сутрами на все случаи жизни :Smilie:  Топпер, просто смотрите не на палец (аргументы), а на луну (суть) :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Я не ношу на спине мешок с сутрами на все случаи жизни


Очень плохо. Если уж пытаетесь спорить, нужно немного разбираться в обсуждаемом предмете.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вне этого мира нет ни будд, ни патриархов.


Ну так наслаждайтесь в Нирваносансаре, кто ж против-то? Только называйте вещи своими именами, во избежание путаницы.

----------


## Chikara

> Очень плохо. Если уж пытаетесь спорить, нужно немного разбираться в обсуждаемом предмете.


В этом-то и есть Ваша ошибка :Frown:  Надеюсь вы меня поняли?

----------


## Lungrig

> Из моих слов следует, что некоторые доктрины можно воспринимать на уровне комиксов про жития богов.


из ваших слов следует, что также и карму можно воспринимать как сказку про белого бычка. да что там карму - всю Дхарму... научно же не доказали правильность слов Будды




> Это не я должен доказывать недействительность реализации. Это вы, коли уж сделали свой посыл о наличии просветлённых, должны подкрепить его какой-либо аргументацией. Однозначно трактующей ваших кандидатов, как просветлённых. Без таких доказательств я имею право не считать их просветлёнными.


на каком основании вы считаете, что Будда просветлен? предъявите доказательства, однозначно трактующие его просветленность.




> Простите, но чаще вы аппелируете к легендам, бытующим в среде наших ваджраянцев. Поверьте, я их не хуже вас знаю. Благо, мне помнится, что я руку приложил к вашему становлению буддистом, лет десять назад.


какие уж тут легенды. это воззрение Махаяны. знаю, что вы его знаете - от этого это воззрение никак не умаляется. помня ваш бунтарский нонконформистский характер  :Wink:  я очень рад, что вы нашли себя в Тхераваде. и желаю вам достичь плода этой замечательной традиции. 




> Ниббана не является причинно-обусловленной.


ну вот что это значит? христианская душа - это Нирвана? она точно также не является причинно-обусловленной.




> Конечно, пожалуйста предоставляйте. Но хорошо, если бы вы ещё и могли обосновать аутентичность этой информации.


аутентичность - в Махаянском каноне. и в Дхарме, освобождающей от страдания.

----------


## Топпер

> В этом-то и есть Ваша ошибка Надеюсь вы меня поняли?


Нет. Не понял.

----------


## Chikara

> Ну так наслаждайтесь в Нирваносансаре, кто ж против-то? Только называйте вещи своими именами, во избежание путаницы.


В отличие от Топпера, я вижу Вы не совсем безнадежны :Smilie:  Удачи вам на пути к истине!

----------


## Федор Ф

> В отличие от Топпера, я вижу Вы не совсем безнадежны Удачи вам на пути к истине!


Не-не! Безнадежен я!!!! :Big Grin:

----------

Pyro (17.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> из ваших слов следует, что также и карму можно воспринимать как сказку про белого бычка. да что там карму - всю Дхарму... научно же не доказали правильность слов Будды


Можно. Но этим атеисты занимаются, а я - буддист. Поэтому слову Будды я доверяю.



> на каком основании вы считаете, что Будда просветлен? предъявите доказательства, однозначно трактующие его просветленность.


На том основании, что если я так считать не буду, мне нет смысла заниматься буддизмом. Просветление Будды - этот тот минимальный фундамент, без которого невозможно быть буддистом. Т.к. мы с вами на буддийском форуме, у меня нет необходимости доказывать тезис, принимаемый нами обоими.



> какие уж тут легенды. это воззрение Махаяны. знаю, что вы его знаете - от этого это воззрение никак не умаляется. помня ваш бунтарский нонконформистский характер  я очень рад, что вы нашли себя в Тхераваде. и желаю вам достичь плода этой замечательной традиции.


Спасибо.



> ну вот что это значит? христианская душа - это Нирвана? она точно также не является причинно-обусловленной.


Нет. Душа - это атта. Чистая атта, да ещё и сотворённая богом. Ниббана - это анатта. В ней самости нет.
Определение христианской души (да и ваджраянского тонкого сознания) содержит в себе внутреннее противоречие: возможность взаимодействовать с сансарой (мiром) и при этом быть неизменной. Как я писал на несколько сообщений выше, это невозможно. Здесь либо неизменность, либо взаимодействие и изменяемость. 
Но то, что изменятся, то по определению, уже есть аничча и содержит в себе дуккха.
С Ниббаной дело обстоит по-другому. Ниббана статична. В ней нет места движению. Нет рождения, изменения или угасания моментов сознания или руп и четасик.



> аутентичность - в Махаянском каноне. и в Дхарме, освобождающей от страдания.


Сам канон и нуждается в аутентичном обосновании. Потому, как очень многие сутры имеют позднее порисхождение. И это не считая тантр и терма.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Нет. Не понял.


Каждодневное общение на форуме побеждая россобуддистов не должно превращаться в притягательную часть жизни. Это мое искреннее мнение.

----------


## Топпер

> В отличие от Топпера, я вижу Вы не совсем безнадежны Удачи вам на пути к истине!


Уважаемый, не пытайтесь строить из себя учителя или мастера. Вам пока это не по силам.

----------

Bob (17.03.2012), Chikara (15.03.2012), Сергей Ч (15.03.2012), Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Ниббана статична. В ней нет места движению.


Неужели можно к этому прийти после долгого изучения дхармы?  :Frown:

----------


## Lungrig

> Можно. Но этим атеисты занимаются, а я - буддист. Поэтому слову Будды я доверяю.


слову Будды все буддисты доверяют. дальше пошли ваши личные предпочтения - этому я доверяю, а этому не доверяю. вы доверяете одной части учения Будды, другой не доверяете. все дело в вашем доверии.




> Т.к. мы с вами на буддийском форуме, у меня нет необходимости доказывать тезис, принимаемый нами обоими.


ну, Будда был бы не против, я думаю, если бы вы мне предоставили доказательства его просветленности.  :Wink:   ну ладно, принимаю ваш отказ относительно Будды. предоставьте неопровержимые доказательства достижения архатства любого из Архатов.




> Нет. Душа - это атта. Чистая атта, да ещё и сотворённая богом. Ниббана - это анатта. В ней самости нет... Ниббана статична. В ней нет места движению.


как вы понимаете бессамостность? как может быть отсутствие бессамостности в том, что не изменяется от момента к моменту? 




> Сам канон и нуждается в аутентичном обосновании. Потому, как очень многие сутры имеют позднее порисхождение.


сам канон позднее записали и туда попали сутры, которые не попали в палийский. а дальше вопрос веры.

----------


## Топпер

> Неужели можно к этому прийти после долгого изучения дхармы?


Да



> «Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, *нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения*: [это] не утверждённое, *не действующее*, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания»..


Ниббана сутта

----------

Bob (17.03.2012), Zom (15.03.2012), Алексей Е (15.03.2012), Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> слову Будды все буддисты доверяют. дальше пошли ваши личные предпочтения - этому я доверяю, а этому не доверяю. вы доверяете одной части учения Будды, другой не доверяете. все дело в вашем доверии.


я доверяю той части, которую *все* буддисты считают словом Будды. А та часть, которую не все буддисты считают словом Будды, естественно вызывает сомнения и нуждается в доказательстве своей истинности. Притом в таком, которое бы не противоречило фундаменту, т.е. ПК.



> ну ладно, принимаю ваш отказ относительно Будды. предоставьте неопровержимые доказательства достижения архатства любого из Архатов.


Опять же в этом у меня нет необходимости. Разве кто-либо из буддистов считает, что ученики Будды называемые в Каноне Архатами, таковыми не были?



> как вы понимаете бессамостность? как может быть отсутствие бессамостности в том, что не изменяется от момента к моменту?


Будда сказал: "саббе дхамма анатта" - *все* дхаммы лишены атты. В т.ч. и дхамма Ниббана.



> сам канон позднее записали и туда попали сутры, которые не попали в палийский. а дальше вопрос веры.


Т.е. архаты, которые упомянуты в некоторых махаянских сутрах, присутствуя на Соборе утаили сутры? Такого быть не может. Архаты не могут утаить Дхамму.

Плюс есть ещё и археологические, буддологические и филологические исследования. Древность ПК под сомнения никто не ставит. А вот найти аналогичные по древности сутры - это проблематично.

----------

Федор Ф (15.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что значит ничего сложного? Это взаимоисключающие явления.


Это для нас с нашим двойственным восприятием они взаимоисключающие, но не для Будды.

----------


## Chikara

> Да
> 
> Ниббана сутта


Спасибо. Но почему слова этой сутты Вы воспринимаете буквально? Как раз она говорит о том моменте как говорят в дзэн: "Узрей свой лик до своего рождения".

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо. Но почему слова этой сутты Вы воспринимаете буквально? Как раз она говорит о том моменте как говорят в дзэн: "Узрейте свой лик до своего рождения".


я эту сутту привёл просто в качестве иллюстрации, т.к. она прямо отвечала на ваш вопрос. Естественно, что понимать её нужно в контексте всего Канона. В т.ч. и Абхидхаммы.  Нужно изучать взаимодействие дхамм и патиччасамуппаду. На их основании делаются именно такие выводы. Ну а то, что протестующий разум у многих ищет лазейки - это нормально. Потому Будда и не хотел вначале учить Дхамме, что она трудна для понимания.

----------

Bob (17.03.2012), Zom (15.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это для нас с нашим двойственным восприятием они взаимоисключающие, но не для Будды.


То есть Будда одновременно как феномен какой-либо полностью отсутствует, и в то же время у него есть ум всеведения и тело Рупакайя? Это невозможно при любом восприятии. Восприятие тут также не при чем. Идет речь о том что феномен существует или нет как таковой.

----------

Chikara (15.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Потому Будда и не хотел вначале учить Дхамме, что она трудна для понимания.


На вашем примере еще раз убеждаюсь в мысли, что к пониманию дхармы не может привести только развитый ум. Нужны корни.

----------


## Топпер

> На вашем примере еще раз убеждаюсь в мысли, что к пониманию дхармы не может привести только развитый ум. Нужны корни.


Делаю вам модераторское предупреждение за неоднократный переход на личность оппонента.
Занимайтесь, пожалуйста, своими корнями. Я уже выше написал вам, что вам пока ещё рано выступать экспертом или мастером.

----------

Федор Ф (18.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> я доверяю той части, которую *все* буддисты считают словом Будды. А та часть, которую не все буддисты считают словом Будды, естественно вызывает сомнения и нуждается в доказательстве своей истинности. Притом в таком, которое бы не противоречило фундаменту, т.е. ПК.


фундамент - это как в школе. сначала вы изучаете механику с условием абсолютного пространства и времени, а затем в процессе обучения для вас открывается, что это относительные величины... также и тут. в ПК речь только лишь о пратитьясамутпаде, в МК - не только лишь. и противоречия тут нет. это пропедевтика.  




> Опять же в этом у меня нет необходимости. Разве кто-либо из буддистов считает, что ученики Будды называемые в Каноне Архатами, таковыми не были?


 :Smilie:  ладно, шаг следующий: докажите, что путем Тхеравады хоть один человек достиг Архатства(не вписанные в Канон, естественно)




> Будда сказал: "саббе дхамма анатта" - все дхаммы лишены атты. В т.ч. и дхамма Ниббана.


кстати, в этом и заключается тождество сансары и нирваны - в способе существования - и то и то бессамостно.




> Плюс есть ещё и археологические, буддологические и филологические исследования. Древность ПК под сомнения никто не ставит. А вот найти аналогичные по древности сутры - это проблематично.


их не найти т.к. они передавались в устной традиции. а письменные источники в ПК относительно собора не все зафиксировали.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это невозможно при любом восприятии.


Мадхъямака-прасангака учит, что все явления одновременно существуют; не существуют; ни существуют, ни не существуют; и существуют, и не существуют. Это тоже невозможно при любом восприятии?

----------


## Топпер

> фундамент - это как в школе. сначала вы изучаете механику с условием абсолютного пространства и времени, а затем в процессе обучения для вас открывается, что это относительные величины... также и тут. в ПК речь только лишь о пратитьясамутпаде, в МК - не только лишь. и противоречия тут нет. это пропедевтика.


Здесь - не так же. В школе выводы и доказательства представляют, а тут просто предлагают поверить на слово.



> ладно, шаг следующий: докажите, что путем Тхеравады хоть один человек достиг Архатства(не вписанные в Канон, естественно)


Даже не буду пытаться. По той же причине, по которой отказался признать реализованных в ваджраяне: у меня просто нет критериев проверки. Могу только сослаться на слова Будды о том, что до тех пор, пока монахи придерживаются Дхаммы и Винаи, Архаты будут.
Всё, что мы можем - это сопоставлять доктрины и методы со словом Будды, как он и завещал.



> кстати, в этом и заключается тождество сансары и нирваны - в способе существования - и то и то бессамостно.


Это не тождество. Общая черта всех параматтх ещё не даёт их тождества. Полностью Будда сказал: "саббе самскара аничча, саббе самскара дуккха, саббе дхамма анатта".
Всё конструированное - непостоянно и страдательно. Под конструированием понимается сансара. Ниббана не конструкт, поэтому она не аничча и не дуккха.



> их не найти т.к. они передавались в устной традиции. а письменные источники в ПК относительно собора не все зафиксировали.


Я же уже писал, что во многих сутрах махаяны действуют Архаты, присутствовавшие на Соборе. Собор не мог одни слова Будды сохранить, а другие опустить. На то он и собор. Второй и Третий Соборы подтвердили эти материалы. Позднемахаянских сутр в них не было.

----------

Zom (15.03.2012), Федор Ф (16.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Здесь - не так же. В школе выводы и доказательства представляют, а тут просто предлагают поверить на слово.


вы верите источникам вашей традиции. просто на слово верите. источникам не вашей традиции - не верите. собор - это предание, которое в одной традиции описывается так, в другой эдак. даже даты рознятся. в вашей традиции за полную версию признается канон, записанный на ланке. в другой традиции признается другой канон. критериев пробуждения не имеете, функциональность учения поэтому опровегнуть не можете. 

все по-человечески просто и понятно.

----------


## Топпер

> вы верите источникам вашей традиции. просто на слово верите. источникам не вашей традиции - не верите. собор - это предание, которое в одной традиции описывается так, в другой эдак. даже даты рознятся.


Вы можете привести данные по этой "другой традиции", где Первый Собор описывался бы по-другому?



> в вашей традиции за полную версию признается канон, записанный на ланке.


Принятый и одобненный тремя предыдущими соборами.



> критериев пробуждения не имеете, функциональность учения поэтому опровегнуть не можете.


К чему вообще про пробуждение? Вы не понимаете, что критериев таковых объективно нет не у меня, ни у вас?

----------

Федор Ф (18.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> вы верите источникам вашей традиции. просто на слово верите. источникам не вашей традиции - не верите.


Это вы, скорее, о себе говорите. Ибо иначе приняли бы в расчёт исторические объективные факты и не цеплялись бы за свои аргументы ,) Многие ваджраянисты в таких дебатах даже и не участвуют, потому что да, признают, что их учение - это не учение Будды Готамы, а учение других гуру. Их это не волнует, а интересует только то, что они изучают и чего придерживаются. Поэтому к ним и вопросов нет никаких.

----------

Федор Ф (16.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А какой смысл был ему тогда вообще уходить? Если он вновь и вновь, подобно популярному актёру, будет выходить на "бис"? Да ещё и под личиной "простого монаха"? Согласитесь, что Будде гораздо эффективнее не уходить или приходить, коли уж он на уикэнд уходит, в своём собственном облике. Дабы не завоёвывать аудиторию ещё раз.


Я видела цитату из тантры, не из сутры, где было сказано про воплощения Будды в дальнейшем в облике учителей. Забыла название этой тантры.У ламы Цонкапы в комментарии к "Гурупанчашике" эта цитата есть. 
Ну, а уж что Будде "эффективнее", только ему самому известно.

----------

Оскольд (17.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я видела цитату из тантры, не из сутры, где было сказано про воплощения Будды в дальнейшем в облике учителей. Забыла название этой тантры.У ламы Цонкапы в комментарии к "Гурупанчашике" эта цитата есть. 
> Ну, а уж что Будде "эффективнее", только ему самому известно.


Т.е. ответа реального нет? Сильно напоминает классическое: "Я верую - ибо абсурдно"

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (17.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Мадхъямака-прасангака учит, что все явления одновременно существуют; не существуют; ни существуют, ни не существуют; и существуют, и не существуют. Это тоже невозможно при любом восприятии?


Существуют как взаимозависимые и одновременно не существуют  как независимые. Чтобы полностью не существовал тот феномен который существует зависимо это невозможно. Будда и явления существуют. Но их существование зависимое.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не одно и то же. Это разные психические конструкты. Разные дхаммы, если говорить абхидхаммическим языком.
> Первое возникает из второго, второе подпитывает первое. Но это вещи разные. Например, может не быть неблагих мыслей. Но это не означает, что нет в уме и загрязнений.


Нет, сама неблагая мысль и есть клеша. В 51 ментальном факторе сознания сколько то относятся к клешам и сколько то к добродетельным, и нейтральные факторы ума.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, сама неблагая мысль и есть клеша. В 51 ментальном факторе сознания сколько то относятся к клешам и сколько то к добродетельным, и нейтральные факторы ума.


Если вы подразумеваете например мысль: "пойду украду в магазине колбасы", то эта мысль не килеса. Эта мысль возникает* под воздействием килесы*. А килесой будет лобха - жадность.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если вы подразумеваете например мысль: "пойду украду в магазине колбасы", то эта мысль не килеса. Эта мысль возникает* под воздействием килесы*. А килесой будет лобха - жадность.


Нет сама эта мысль и есть клеша и даже не одна а несколько в этом случае может быть. Сплавы клеш в одной мысли.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет сама эта мысль и есть клеша и даже не одна а несколько в этом случае может быть. Сплавы клеш в одной мысли.


У вас опять ошибка в понимании. 
Килесы - это группа четасик, наличествующих в потоке сознания. Сами дхаммы - не есть мысли. Мысль - продукт сложной работы многих четасик.

----------

Zom (18.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> У вас опять ошибка в понимании. 
> Килесы - это группа четасик, наличествующих в потоке сознания. Сами дхаммы - не есть мысли. Мысль - продукт сложной работы многих четасик.


Может это у вас ошибка в понимании? Сама неблагая мысль несмотря на то что может являться комбинацией многих омрачений и есть эти омрачения. Нет такого что где-то внутри есть клеша гордыня и из-нее появляется еще и мысль гордыни. Сама мысль что другие хуже чем я, а я лучше чем другие и есть клеша гордыни.

----------


## Топпер

> Может это у вас ошибка в понимании? Сама неблагая мысль несмотря на то что может являться комбинацией многих омрачений и есть эти омрачения. Нет такого что где-то внутри есть клеша гордыня и из-нее появляется еще и мысль гордыни. Сама мысль что другие хуже чем я, а я лучше чем другие и есть клеша гордыни.


 :Smilie: 
Нет конечно. Мысль - это сложный процесс. Для появления мысли требуется очень много тактов работы сознания. Несколько тысяч. Килесы же появляются всего на один такт.

----------

Zom (18.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Специально для вас цитата из ламрима:



> (1) Убиение
> 
> *Хотя в "Собрании [установленного]" говорится о пяти [составляющих]:
> объекте, представлении, помысле, клеше и завершении, - три средние
> [можно] свести к "помыслу" и добавить "исполнение".* Получается четыре:
> основа, помысел, исполнение и завершение. Такое описание удобно для
> понимания и не противоречит Замыслу [Татхагаты].
> 
> Итак, объект убиения - живое существо; однако, имея в виду, что, если
> ...


Как видите, даже в Ламриме делается оговорка, что частей пять. Просто для удобства их сводят к четырём, т.к. понятно, что неблагое деяние производится под воздействием килес.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я видела цитату из тантры, не из сутры, где было сказано про воплощения Будды в дальнейшем в облике учителей. Забыла название этой тантры.У ламы Цонкапы в комментарии к "Гурупанчашике" эта цитата есть. 
> Ну, а уж что Будде "эффективнее", только ему самому известно.


 "Бхиккху... до тех пор, пока тело Татхагаты существует, дэвы и люди будут видеть его. Но по разрушении тела  Татхагаты... дэвы и люди не увидят его больше. Когда стебель  манго срезан, все плоды  срезаются вместе с ним, точно так же по разрушении тела связь Татхагаты с существованием будет отрезана". /ДН1

----------

Bob (18.03.2012), Zom (18.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.03.2012), Сергей Ч (20.03.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Может это у вас ошибка в понимании? Сама неблагая мысль несмотря на то что может являться комбинацией многих омрачений и есть эти омрачения. Нет такого что где-то внутри есть клеша гордыня и из-нее появляется еще и мысль гордыни. Сама мысль что другие хуже чем я, а я лучше чем другие и есть клеша гордыни.


A разве сам Будда не мог сказать что "_воровство плохо_"?  Слово "воровство" само по себе не является лобхой.

----------


## ullu

> Может это у вас ошибка в понимании? Сама неблагая мысль несмотря на то что может являться комбинацией многих омрачений и есть эти омрачения. Нет такого что где-то внутри есть клеша гордыня и из-нее появляется еще и мысль гордыни. Сама мысль что другие хуже чем я, а я лучше чем другие и есть клеша гордыни.


Разве существует клеша гордыни?

----------


## Топпер

> Разве существует клеша гордыни?


Да. Есть акусала четаскики: диттхи и мано.

----------

ullu (21.03.2012), Zom (21.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Точнее, мана .)

----------


## Топпер

> Точнее, мана .)


Пишется "māno"

----------


## Zom

http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/g_m/maana.htm

----------


## Топпер

> http://palikanon.com/english/wtb/g_m/maana.htm


Там вот так написано. В других местах по-другому. Через "о"

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

ман*о*--с окончанием 1-го падежа.
А в словаре указана основная форма.

----------


## ullu

> Да. Есть акусала четаскики: диттхи и мано.


Не могли бы вы дать определение что такое чита и четасика? А то я что-то запуталась.

----------


## ullu

Если я все правильно понимаю, то читта это сознание органов чувств, а четасика это элементы сознания, сопровождающие возникновение сознания органов чувств ( читты) в момент контакта.
Так?

----------


## Топпер

> Если я все правильно понимаю, то читта это сознание органов чувств, а четасика это элементы сознания, сопровождающие возникновение сознания органов чувств ( читты) в момент контакта.
> Так?


Читта - это сознание. Виньяна. Только сознающая способность. Без дополнительных функций.
Четасики - дхаммы, сопровождающие сознание. (Не только в момент контакта.)  Например, к четасикам относятся килесы или брахмавихары. А также, ведана, саннья, четана и т.д.

----------

Bob (21.03.2012), ullu (21.03.2012)

----------


## ullu

> Может это у вас ошибка в понимании? Сама неблагая мысль несмотря на то что может являться комбинацией многих омрачений и есть эти омрачения. Нет такого что где-то внутри есть клеша гордыня и из-нее появляется еще и мысль гордыни. Сама мысль что другие хуже чем я, а я лучше чем другие и есть клеша гордыни.


Я нашла вот такую классификацию у Дандарона
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Mahasi...20PProcecc.htm

По этой классификации существует разделение на
"IV. Элементы психического процесса с участием основных оскверняющих элементов.

Четвёртым психическим процессом индивида виджнянавадины считают психический процесс, где участвуют оскверняющие элементы – клеши. Здесь все элементы, входящие в группу элементов клеша (nyon mongs), также имеют интенсивную связь с сознанием. Они подразделяются на основные и сопутствующие клеши.
Основных клеш шесть:

1. страсть (рага, 'dоd chags),
2. гнев (пратигха, khong khro),
3. гордость (мaнa, nga rgyal),
4. неведение (aвидья, ma rig pa),
5. сомнение (вичикитса, the tshom),
6. пять ложных воззрений (log lta lnga)."
и
"V. Элементы психического процесса с участием сопутствующих оскверняющих элементов.

Пятым психическим процессом является процесс актуализации двадцати видов сопутствующих клеш (nye ba'i nyon mongs pa nyi shu)4. К ним относятся:

1. злоба (khro ba),
2. страх (khon du 'dzin pa),
3. скрытность ('chab pa),
4. пламенность души ('tshig pa),
5. зависть (phrag dog),
6. жадность (ser sna),
7. мираж, ложное видение (sgyu),
8. ложь (g.yo),
9. горделивость (rgyags pa),
10. наведение страха (rnam par 'tshe ba),
11. бесстыдство (nge tsha med pa),
12. нескромность (khrel med pa),
13. язвительность, терзание других (rmugs pa),
14. утомляемость (rgod pa),
15. неверие (ma dad pa),
16. невыдержанность, аморальность (le lo),
17. невнимательность, непредупредительность (bag med pa),
18. забывчивость (brjad nges pa),
19. непонятливость (shes bzhin ma yin pa),
20. состояние смятения (rnam par gyeng pa)."

Исправила, не правильно поняла сперва. 
Гордыня это сопутствующая клеша.
Гордость и гордыня это мысль или эмоция или отношение?
По моему мысль это производное (результат) этой эмоции или отношения, стало быть она не может быть клешой.
Ведь я могу не иметь мыслей о том, что я круче других, но могу иметь такое отношение?

----------


## ullu

> Читта - это сознание. Виньяна. Только сознающая способность. Без дополнительных функций.
> Четасики - дхаммы, сопровождающие сознание. (Не только в момент контакта.)  Например, к четасикам относятся килесы или брахмавихары. А также, ведана, саннья, четана и т.д.


А мысли к чему относятся?

----------


## Топпер

> А мысли к чему относятся?


Мысли - это продукт работы многих тактов сознания. Они не четасики в чистом виде. Но из четасик состоят. Можно провести аналогию с кирпичами: из кирпичей построен дом. Но кирпичи домом не являются.

----------

ullu (22.03.2012)

----------


## ullu

> Мысли - это продукт работы многих тактов сознания. Они не четасики в чистом виде. Но из четасик состоят. Можно провести аналогию с кирпичами: из кирпичей построен дом. Но кирпичи домом не являются.


Вот прочитала у Анагарика Говинда http://www.psylib.ukrweb.net/books/govin01/txt05.htm#2 , что 
# витакка – (дискурсивное) мышление в его начальной стадии;
# вичара – рефлексия или подкрепляющее мышление (продолжение дискурсивного мышления); 
И то и другое вторичные нейтральные факторы
или как здесь написано
http://dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
      (II) Шесть особенностей (пакиннака), возникающих вместе с определенными видами сознания:
      1. Начальное приложение, толчок (витакка).
      2. Поддерживающее приложение (вичара). 

Что вы думаете , может ли мысль  "я лучше других" быть витакка или вичара?

----------


## ullu

Ещё интересно как называются действия телом и речью? К чему они относятся?

----------


## До

Действия телом и речью, это рупа. Размышление на тему "я лучше других" может состоять из кучи всяких факторов, но всё сводится к одной _идее_, я так думаю. Эта основная идея уже может быть в сознании в виде разных факторов. Точнее, разные факторы выполняют разные функции в отношении неё. Скажем, какой-то фактор её удерживает, какой-то раскручивает и т.п.

----------


## ullu

> Действия телом и речью, это рупа.


Вот это вот?
(VIII) Физические качества коммуникации (винняти рупа):
      20. Телесное выражение (кая-винняти).
      21. Речевое выражение (вачи-винняти).



> Размышление на тему "я лучше других" может состоять из кучи всяких факторов, но всё сводится к одной _идее_, я так думаю. Эта основная идея уже может быть в сознании в виде разных факторов.


Может быть стоит различать мысль которая возникает при контакте ( ну что-то типа "фу.. и дальше оценка какая-то пренебрежительная" или "я этого достоин больше, поэтому возьму" ), которую можно отнести к дискурсивному мышлению (можно?) и идею "я лучше других" ( которая наверное будет неправильными взглядами уже?)



> Точнее, разные факторы выполняют разные функции в отношении неё.


А можно пример попросить?

Вообще ведь мысль сама по себе это только движение ума, то есть по идее она должна быть нейтральна? Стало быть она должна соединяться с какими то факторами для того, что бы омрачать?

----------


## До

> Вот это вот?
> (VIII) Физические качества коммуникации (винняти рупа):
>       20. Телесное выражение (кая-винняти).
>       21. Речевое выражение (вачи-винняти).


Да. На санскрите _виджняпти-рупа_. Виджняпти там означает, что действие видимое (информирующее, т.е. познаваемое со стороны), в отличии он невидимых поступков (авиджняпти), типа принятия дисциплины.




> Может быть стоит различать мысль которая возникает при контакте ( ну что-то типа "фу.. и дальше оценка какая-то пренебрежительная" или "я этого достоин больше, поэтому возьму" ), которую можно отнести к дискурсивному мышлению (можно?) и идею "я лучше других" ( которая наверное будет неправильными взглядами уже?)


Наразличать там можно кучу.




> А можно пример попросить?


Скажем, какой-то фактор обращает на неё внимание, удерживает, раскручивает, концентрируется, не дает отвлекаться, чувствует, различает, направляет и т.п.




> Вообще ведь мысль сама по себе это только движение ума, то есть по идее она должна быть нейтральна? Стало быть она должна соединяться с какими то факторами для того, что бы омрачать?


Все поступки соединяются с клешами и это делает их омрачёнными.

----------


## ullu

А, ну вот же и получается да, что мышление нейтральный фактор , но соединяясь с неблаготворными элементами становится неблагой мыслью.
Поэтому нельзя сказать, что сама мысль и есть эти омрачения.

----------


## ullu

До, спасибо.
Все уложилось у меня в голове теперь.

----------


## До

> А, ну вот же и получается да, что мышление нейтральный фактор , но соединяясь с неблаготворными элементами становится неблагой мыслью. Поэтому нельзя сказать, что сама мысль и есть эти омрачения.


Не бывает же клеши отдельно от мысли (поступка). Плюс, мысшление обуславливает прочие поступки, поэтому мóжно считать мысль омрачением для поступка. При этом конкретная мысль будет конкретным проявлением клеш.

----------

Кунсанг (22.03.2012)

----------


## ullu

> Не бывает же клеши отдельно от мысли (поступка). Плюс, мысшление обуславливает прочие поступки, поэтому мóжно считать мысль омрачением для поступка. При этом конкретная мысль будет конкретным проявлением клеш.


Почему не бывает? Ведь есть состояние немышления, и в нем есть клеша неведения.
И тогда ещё вопрос возникает, если сейчас у меня не возникает мыслей о том, что я лучше других, то можно ли сказать, что в моем уме нет клеши гордости?

С остальным да, спасибо. 
Я почему захотела разделить на мысли и другие факторы, для того, что бы не создавать идеи о том, что клеши устраняются с помощью устранения мыслей.

----------


## До

> Почему не бывает? Ведь есть состояние немышления, и в нем есть клеша неведения.


Это не то неведение. Не различать 4БИ, это *не* неблагой поступок. А ведь мы о них говорим. _Авидья_ пронизывает всё, даже (сансарически-)_благие_ поступки, а корень-_моха_ только кармически-неблагие поступки. (Хотя, может быть, иногда эти _термины_ синонимизируются.)




> И тогда ещё вопрос возникает, если сейчас у меня не возникает мыслей о том, что я лучше других, то можно ли сказать, что в моем уме нет клеши гордости?


Клеша гордости (мана), это очень странная клеша, плюс у неё есть много разновидностей. Думаю так сказать нельзя, особенно с учётом латентных клеш.




> Я почему захотела разделить на мысли и другие факторы, для того, что бы не создавать идеи о том, что клеши устраняются с помощью устранения мыслей.


Латентные клеши остаются.

----------


## Кунсанг

Клеши соединяясь между собой достигают числа комбинаций в 84 тысячи омрачений. Гордыня плюс злость плюс еще что-то и т.д. Или зависть плюс жадность комбинация. В любом случае каждая конкретная мысль и будет воплощением этих клеш или комбинаций клеш. Даже не воплощением а самими этими клешами. Чувство это ведь не туманное совсем что-то, а связанное с мыслями явление. Даже если туманное чувство жадности есть это туманная мысль жадности будет. Иногда говорят я чувствую это но выразить не могу. Это все равно связано с тенью мыслей. Слабо уловимых, но тем не менее мыслей. Устранение этих мыслей и является целью буддиста, что приводит к освобождению от сансары. Не устранение всех мыслей, а устранение неблагих мыслей с помощью познания Дхармы. Развитие благих мыслей и устранение неблагих. В 51 факторе сознания есть неблагие состояния ума то есть клеши и есть благие состояния ума, которые следует развивать. Различают гордость и гордыню. Гордыня как клеша и гордость как достоинство ума. Гордость это такая мысль что я смогу это осуществить. Я человек с драгоценной жизнью и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот прочитала у Анагарика Говинда http://www.psylib.ukrweb.net/books/govin01/txt05.htm#2 , что 
> # витакка – (дискурсивное) мышление в его начальной стадии;
> # вичара – рефлексия или подкрепляющее мышление (продолжение дискурсивного мышления); 
> И то и другое вторичные нейтральные факторы
> или как здесь написано
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
>       (II) Шесть особенностей (пакиннака), возникающих вместе с определенными видами сознания:
>       1. Начальное приложение, толчок (витакка).
>       2. Поддерживающее приложение (вичара). 
> ...


Вообще витакка и вичара - это первоначальное и поддерживающее внимание усилие. Я же не зря вчера про Говинду написал, что у него весьма авторский подход.
Витакка и вичара - также не мысли, сами по себе. Тем более, что в джхановых состояниях они - безгранично усиливаются. Было бы странным считать их дискурсивным мышлением.




> Ещё интересно как называются действия телом и речью? К чему они относятся?


Кая винньяти и вача винньяти. Относятся к рупа дхаммам.




> А, ну вот же и получается да, что мышление нейтральный фактор , но соединяясь с неблаготворными элементами становится неблагой мыслью.
> Поэтому нельзя сказать, что сама мысль и есть эти омрачения.


Совершенно верно.

----------

ullu (24.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Совершенно верно.


Сама т.с. "мысль" не является омраченикм, но она с т.з. тхеравады ведь все равно дуккха? Хотя бы потому, что "сконструированна" т.с. и непостоянна.

----------


## Топпер

> Сама т.с. "мысль" не является омраченикм, но она с т.з. тхеравады ведь все равно дуккха? Хотя бы потому, что "сконструированна" т.с. и непостоянна.


Да, конечно. В этом смысле слова, любое состояние сознания - дуккха.

----------

Оскольд (22.03.2012)

----------


## ullu

> Это не то неведение. Не различать 4БИ, это *не* неблагой поступок. А ведь мы о них говорим. _Авидья_ пронизывает всё, даже (сансарически-)_благие_ поступки, а корень-_моха_ только кармически-неблагие поступки. (Хотя, может быть, иногда эти _термины_ синонимизируются.)


Не совсем о них.
Мы говорим о клешах на примере неблагогой мысли. 
Не поняла почему это не неведение?




> Клеша гордости (мана), это очень странная клеша, плюс у неё есть много разновидностей. Думаю так сказать нельзя, особенно с учётом латентных клеш.


Вот это то меня и смущает, раз есть латентные клеши, то они же каким-то образом присутствуют в уме.
А если мы считаем саму неблагую мысль клешой и что кроме нее нет никаких отдельных от нее клеш, то не получается, что латентные клеши есть.
Если клеша гордость сложная и запутанная для рассмотрения, то давайте возьмем что-то более простое. Это не принципиально, потмоу что вопрос не именно в гордости, а в том является ли неблагая мысль целиком клешой или неблагая мысль это что-то составное - клеша + движение ума ( как я например это понимаю ).




> Латентные клеши остаются.


Вот в каком виде они остаются?

----------


## ullu

> В любом случае каждая конкретная мысль и будет воплощением этих клеш или комбинаций клеш.


Не поняла вашу позицию. Вы считаете что любая мысль будет воплщением клеш?



> Даже не воплощением а самими этими клешами.


Почему вы делаете такой вывод? Хотите привести обоснование?




> Чувство это ведь не туманное совсем что-то, а связанное с мыслями явление.


Почему вы делаете такой вывод?

Остальное пока не обсуждаю, потому что это невозможно обсуждать пока здесь не пришли к общему мнению.

----------


## ullu

> Не бывает же клеши отдельно от мысли (поступка).


И ещё вот здесь хочется разобраться.
Гнев это мысль сперва или это может быть эмоциональная реакция без мыслей?

Оценка приятное -неприятное в момент контакта это мысль или что? Чем вы это считаете?

----------


## Zom

> Гнев это мысль сперва или это может быть эмоциональная реакция без мыслей?


Мысль - это уже намного более поздняя стадия, разумеется.

----------


## Кунсанг

Нет, в общем сначала гнев возникает из-за эго, цепляния за я, мое как за самосущее. У меня отобрали, меня оскорбили и т.д.

----------

Sucheeinennick (23.04.2012)

----------

